# REZ Sour Diesel  X Chemdog DD/Bubblicious x Cali orange bud/HeadBand D x Chemdog D



## Locked

A new grow and wow no Autos




It's not quite fall yet but that's no excuse to not start my fall grow.... 
I figure starting now will hve me harvesting in late November early December and some icky sticky buds from good quality genetics will be the perfect gift for under my xmas tree.

Gonna germ 3 beans of each of these in cups of water till they show tap roots then into soil. (Did this yesterday 8-16)

And now onto those genetics:

REZ Sour Diesel bx1.5 X Chemdog DD (bought on Seed Bay)


SF Hansel Bubblicious x Cali orange bud(Description): (bought on Seed Bay)

The Bubblicious is very true to it's name. It has a powdery, musty sweet baseball card bubblegum flavor in vaporiser. The dry bud in a jar has a coffee skunky aroma, but when you break a bud it smells like sweet bubblegum with herbs. 
It has a euphoric buzz that is very happy. It is sativa like, grows easily in soil, stretches in bloom, and is a moderate producer. The California Orange Bud again is true to its name. It has a really nice sweet orange rind aroma and taste. It coats the tongue with an orange flavor when you have it through a vaporizer.
 The buzz is nicely balanced and strong. It is a very indica strain, stays short, easy to grow, and produces well.
 The buds of both of the parents look like pure hash.

Original HeadBand Diesel X Chemdog D bx (Bought from Elite Gentics)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am going to pick up another grow tent off ebay and hve one tent for vegging and one for flowering. Vegging will be with a 400w MH bulb and flowering with a 600w HPS bulb. I will be taking clones from all three strains. The plan is to veg for 4 weeks or so then go 12/12.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Beans were soaked in water overnight and to my surprise they all had tap roots showing this morning when I left for work...  That is the fastest I hve ever had that happen. A sign that these are some hardy beans I hope... Got home from work and put them in blue cups with some Organic Soil by MG...



The soil is all organic and has none of those fertilizer pellets that add nutes each time you water...I hve used that type of soil with my auto grows but I am not taking chances with these beans.


----------



## pcduck

Pulling up a crate and :watchplant:


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:
			
		

> Pulling up a crate and :watchplant:



Nice to hve you aboard pc...this shld be a fun ride...hopefully at the end I hve a Mother Plant or two and lots of fine genetic crusty buds...


----------



## phatpharmer

This should be a nice grow there Hamster, you have some fine genetics going on there not to mention the $$$ of the beans! I'm really interested in the Rez gear I have my eye on some as well! I'll defintely be watching this one good luck Hamster!

                                            Phatpharmer


----------



## Locked

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> This should be a nice grow there Hamster, you have some fine genetics going on there not to mention the $$$ of the beans! I'm really interested in the Rez gear I have my eye on some as well! I'll defintely be watching this one good luck Hamster!
> 
> Phatpharmer



Thanks Bro...I can't wait to see that Rez gear grow out myself...that was the one I bid on the hardest at seed bay...


----------



## smokingjoe

:watchplant:


----------



## Trafic

Awesome list of west coast strains.  This will be fun to watch.  Are you planning on doing a SCOG or just letting them grow?


----------



## Locked

Trafic said:
			
		

> Awesome list of west coast strains.  This will be fun to watch.  Are you planning on doing a SCOG or just letting them grow?



Thanks Trafic...I am super pumped for this grow...It will be nice to grow out good genetics for a change... No SCOG... just gonna grow em out and keep them as short and bushy as I can...As long as I don't get 9 females all will be good... I don't hve the room to grow out all 9 though. 2 females from each strain wld be perfect but I will settle for 1 each...


----------



## Locked

This is the hardest part...for me at least...I can not help but keep checking in on them every cpl hrs to see if they poked their lil heads above soil yet...still nothing though... I thought with how fast they showed tap roots in the glass that they wld break soil quickly as well... I am going to try and not look again till morning....I feel like a kid on Xmas eve waiting for morning to open my gifts...


----------



## HazeMe

I'll be here for this one too, Hamster. You always have very nice grows. Good luck and I'll be watching!


----------



## Locked

HazeMe said:
			
		

> I'll be here for this one too, Hamster. You always have very nice grows. Good luck and I'll be watching!



Thanks Haze... I think this one is going to be fun...I am hoping the superior genetics will cause some superior results......


----------



## Locked

Okay here we go...Late last night I had the first guest pop through the soil and check in to my tent hotel... it was the Rez Sour Diesel x Chemdog Double Diesel...That made me very happy because those were the beans I am most interested in...then when I got home from work 2 Bubblicious x Cali orange bud had signed the guest registry... 

I am still waiting for a representative of Elite genetics to show...No Headband Diesel 

Oh well patience is a virtue...so the wait continues....

Pics:

Bubblicious x cali orange bud


Rez SD x Chemdog DD


----------



## Locked

Well I am a lil worried because so far out of 9 only three hve sprouted....   I still hold out hope for the rest though..only time will tell...

Bubblicious x cali orange bud....

REZ sour D x chemdog DD....


----------



## tcbud

Move over guys...I want to watch too...

Nice line up....Green Mojo...on those seeds.


----------



## Locked

tcbud said:
			
		

> Move over guys...I want to watch too...
> 
> Nice line up....Green Mojo...on those seeds.



Thank you tc...the seeds seem to need the green mojo...plenty of room for you to pull up a comfy chair...


----------



## Cannabiscotti

*MOJO*  for you my friend.....i'm taggin along on this one too!!


----------



## Locked

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> *MOJO*  for you my friend.....i'm taggin along on this one too!!



Thanks for the Mojo....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Subscribed....   and GL with all ur new beans Hampster....


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Subscribed....   and GL with all ur new beans Hampster....



Thanks for pullin up a seat and for the good luck JAAM....I think I need to throw some more beans in water...gotta say that this sucks...only 3 of 9 sprouted and *none *of the Elite Genetics Headband d x chemdog d sprouted...that pisses me off the most... I guess this is what you deal with when you go with the smaller breeders instead of the big name breeders...


----------



## ishnish

Pop'n me a squat on this one!  so rare to i catch a good grow from the beginning...  bout to start up my second dwc in the next couple weeks, Can't wait!
:watchplant:
:48:


----------



## Locked

ishnish said:
			
		

> Pop'n me a squat on this one!  so rare to i catch a good grow from the beginning...  bout to start up my second dwc in the next couple weeks, Can't wait!
> :watchplant:
> :48:



Thanks for climbing on board ish...I hve a weird feeling about this grow...I think things might change course from the original plan...we will hve to see....


----------



## Locked

Tonight I offered up more seeds to the seed gods since my first 9 only equaled 3..2 healthy and 1 sickly...so I just put 3 more headband diesel x chemdog d 2 more bubb x cali and 2 more rez sd x chemd dd....lets see what happens..

I can already feel this grow morphing into something else....lets see how it goes...


----------



## IRISH

i'm watching over here also hamster lewis. . 

so, did you have a problem germing these beans? you say only 3 germed from 9? . got pics? .

sending Green Mojo your way man...


----------



## oldsman

I'm subscribed.


----------



## tcbud

*Green Mojo* at you  Hamster.....Hope this round goes better.


----------



## Locked

IRISH said:
			
		

> i'm watching over here also hamster lewis. .
> 
> so, did you have a problem germing these beans? you say only 3 germed from 9? . got pics? .
> 
> sending Green Mojo your way man...



Hey Irish...thanks for watching... Yeah I hve had a big problem with these beans germing...They all got tap roots quick in glasses of water but only 3 broke soil...and of the 3 it looks like 1 of the bubblicious x cali orange bud is going to die... 
As for pics well they look like blue plastic cups with dirt in them...not much to see...I am going to keep them moist for another day or so and see what happens..then excavate and see if I can tell what happened...


----------



## Locked

oldsman said:
			
		

> I'm subscribed.



Thanks bro...I will try to get this grow back on track some how...


----------



## Locked

tcbud said:
			
		

> *Green Mojo* at you  Hamster.....Hope this round goes better.



Thanks tc...can't thank you right now as the thanks button is gone....

I sure hope this round of seeds does better...they all hve shown small tap roots but I am gonna gve them a lil more time to get larger ones...then into soil...


----------



## Locked

Okay out of the first 9 seeds I got two keepers...  A rez Sour D x Chemdog DD and a Bubblicious x Cali Orange bud....that sucks but what can I do except try some more seeds....so now I hve 3 Headband D x Chemdog d, 2 Rez SD x Chemdog DD and 2 bubblicious x Cali Orange in soil after letting them sit in water till they showed good sized tap roots...That was the last 3 of my Headband D x chemdog d from Elite Genetics...

I hope things go better this time.....

Here are the 2 survivors....


----------



## HazeMe

Dang Hamster, I'm sorry to here about the bad germ rate... That really sucks! I really hope things turn around, and you get a very nice crop. Here's to hoping! 

Cheers
HazeMe


----------



## pcduck

Bummer on the germ rate Hamster Lewis

Hopefully with the few you have left you will find a mother plant that is killer

:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## IRISH

i got a hold of some bad beans myself last fall from kc brains. set me back, and threw my rotation off while i tried every trick to save what was destined to die off anyway.

imagine that. grown men , learning motherly ways. .

i learned from that dying grow, to discard the sickly beans, suck up the loss, and put something else down immediately.

looks like your a fast learner too. .

good luck on the remaining beans HL...


----------



## Locked

HazeMe said:
			
		

> Dang Hamster, I'm sorry to here about the bad germ rate... That really sucks! I really hope things turn around, and you get a very nice crop. Here's to hoping!
> 
> Cheers
> HazeMe



Thanks Haze...I hope things get better as well...I don't want to run through all my good seeds...


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:
			
		

> Bummer on the germ rate Hamster Lewis
> 
> Hopefully with the few you have left you will find a mother plant that is killer
> 
> :bolt::bong2::bong2:



Thanks pc...that's exactly what I am thinking...I am not going to get all bummed out because if I get one really fine mother plant from this that I can keep and pull clones from all the time that will be awesome...


----------



## Locked

IRISH said:
			
		

> i got a hold of some bad beans myself last fall from kc brains. set me back, and threw my rotation off while i tried every trick to save what was destined to die off anyway.
> 
> imagine that. grown men , learning motherly ways. .
> 
> i learned from that dying grow, to discard the sickly beans, suck up the loss, and put something else down immediately.
> 
> looks like your a fast learner too. .
> 
> good luck on the remaining beans HL...



Thanks IRISH...yeah I only need one kick in the pants to learn my lesson...


----------



## Locked

Okay from the new round of seeds I hve another Rez SD x Chemdog DD...

Hopefully these damn Headband Diesel seeds will break dirt as well...not like I can email Elite Gentetics and complain since they got popped last month...


----------



## Cannabiscotti

found this yesterday: 

this one has a uncool yet informative article of seeds being killed in the mail-craziness! i'd be so pissed!!
hxxp://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/articles/2215.html

you gotta scroll down a bit to get to the article.

some more *MOJO* for ya, this time with a bit more Nitrogen...


----------



## Locked

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> found this yesterday:
> 
> this one has a uncool yet informative article of seeds being killed in the mail-craziness! i'd be so pissed!!
> hxxp://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/articles/2215.html
> 
> you gotta scroll down a bit to get to the article.
> 
> some more *MOJO* for ya, this time with a bit more Nitrogen...



Thanks Bro...that article was not cool at all...it is 7 years old so I wonder if that machine is being used?  It still does not excuse the Elite Genetic seeds though because they were shipped from inside the US...thanks for the MOJO....


----------



## pcduck

BIU:bolt::bong2: still :watchplant:


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:
			
		

> BIU:bolt::bong2: still :watchplant:



Thanks for hanging in there pc...I got 2 SD and a Bubblicious so far....
I just checked on the last set of seeds and found the weirdest thing I hve seen while germing seeds...in 2 of the Headband D cups the seeds I planted with tap roots the other day were sitting *on top *of the soil in the cups??
***...I know I buried them deep enough...how the heck did they get on top of the soil? They were no bigger then when I put them in the soil so they did not grow out...anyone ever have this happen to them?


----------



## pcduck

:confused2: I never had one do that once I put them under the light. I did have some that tried crawling to the light when I was slow on removing the black cover.


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:
			
		

> :confused2: I never had one do that once I put them under the light. I did have some that tried crawling to the light when I was slow on removing the black cover.



Yeah I am stumped...I put them back in the soil but I don't know if their magical trip to the surface damaged them...I guess we will see...these are the last of my HBD x Chemdog D....so I hope they survive...


----------



## ishnish

:watchplant:
MOJO MOJO MOJO
GREEN MOJO!!!
:lama: :48:     <-- i swear i just saw this face wink at me...


----------



## Locked

ishnish said:
			
		

> :watchplant:
> MOJO MOJO MOJO
> GREEN MOJO!!!
> :lama: :48:     <-- i swear i just saw this face wink at me...



Thanks Ish...................and I want some of what you are smoking tonight.....


----------



## ishnish

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks Ish...................and I want some of what you are smoking tonight.....



just some good ol' local loco..  tastes kinda funny at first.. 
but it hits the spot!!   is there a local 420 union smokers near you?


----------



## Locked

ishnish said:
			
		

> just some good ol' local loco..  tastes kinda funny at first..
> but it hits the spot!!   is there a local 420 smokers union near you?



I don't even know how I wld find out if there was... I live NJ...and as far as MJ goes this state sucks...I think they are getting ready to pass a medical MJ law but you pretty much hve to be at deaths door to get a license...


----------



## ishnish

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I don't even know how I wld find out if there was... I live NJ...and as far as MJ goes this state sucks...I think they are getting ready to pass a medical MJ law but you pretty much hve to be at deaths door to get a license...


bummer dude...
gotta play the hand your dealt i guess..
maybe tomorrow you'll get a straight flush eh?


----------



## Locked

Okay well this second set of seeds I put in soil is not exactly doing a whole lot either....I hve never had this much trouble getting seeds to pop....

It does look like I hve 1 Headband D x Chemdog D coming through the soil though...now I hve to hope it turns out to be female because I hve no more of those beans left....

So the tally so far is:

2 Rez Sour D x Chemdog DD
1 Bubblicious x Cali orange bud
1 HBD x Chemdog D

Going to throw 2 more Bub x cali and 1 more Rez in water and try and get them to eventually sprout...


   The 2 rez and the Bubb>>>>>


----------



## Locked

It now looks like the Headband cross is not going to survive...6 beans and not one made it....that sucks real hard.


----------



## uptosumpn

wow, all of that sucks!! you may need to order some more of a diff strain Quick if your gonna continue your fall grow....hell maybe some fems....sorry to here about the f***** up germ rate man


----------



## Funkfarmer

Sorry about the headband hampster, i know you were looking forward to those. I ordered from elite also, but had better luck than you, out of 6, 5 of them thrived, but only 2 of them were female. I got his strawberry diesel and bananna kush. Good luck with the grow.


----------



## pcduck

What the heck is going on over there HL?:shocked:


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> wow, all of that sucks!! you may need to order some more of a diff strain Quick if your gonna continue your fall grow....hell maybe some fems....sorry to here about the f***** up germ rate man



Thanks upto...I don't hve to order any more seeds though because I am a Strain ***** and I freely admit to it....

I hve something planned....


----------



## Locked

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> Sorry about the headband hampster, i know you were looking forward to those. I ordered from elite also, but had better luck than you, out of 6, 5 of them thrived, but only 2 of them were female. I got his strawberry diesel and bananna kush. Good luck with the grow.



Thanks smoky...yeah you are right I was really pumped about those beans...that is what sucks the most...but I will come up with something else in its place...I am glad you at least got some females from those EG beans...those sound real nice by the way...


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:
			
		

> What the heck is going on over there HL?:shocked:



pc I hve no idea what is going on...The only thing different with this grow is the beans...other then that I am doing nothing different...I might hve to try some other beans...


----------



## uptosumpn

we all are waiting bro.....because we all are whores to our mj


----------



## pcduck

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> pc I hve no idea what is going on...The only thing different with this grow is the beans...other then that I am doing nothing different...I might hve to try some other beans...



Have you contacted the seedbank? Maybe they will make it right and also let the breeder know there is problems with that strain.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey ham, still at it huh? A shame about those rez SD x CD beans... You should at least get a free pack or even your money back since they failed. Who knows. Hope to see some green stuff soon!


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:
			
		

> Have you contacted the seedbank? Maybe they will make it right and also let the breeder know there is problems with that strain.



Well elite genetics got popped last month so I wld rather not hve any more contact with them..for all I know LEO took over answering their emails...

And the other ones were off seedbay..and to be honest I hve gotten a cpl to germ from them...it's the EG beans that hve not done squat...


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Hey ham, still at it huh? A shame about those rez SD x CD beans... You should at least get a free pack or even your money back since they failed. Who knows. Hope to see some green stuff soon!



Thanks Mental...and I will get some green growing soon......gotta always hve a plan B....


----------



## pcduck

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Well elite genetics got popped last month so I wld rather not hve any more contact with them..for all I know LEO took over answering their emails...



Good idea HL...

They sure sounded good, just unfortunate


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:
			
		

> Good idea HL...
> 
> They sure sounded good, just unfortunate



Yeah they did sound real good...but what can you do except move on...


----------



## Locked

First off let me say how nice it is to hve the forum up and running again...that was a rough 24 hours or so...I felt like I was going through detox... 

Now with that out of the way let me turn my attention towards this grow and specifically The Headband D cross....The one that actually broke soil but then had its first leaves turn black and led me to believe it had died has come back from the dead.... :hubba:   When the leaves turned black and fell off I kept it under the cfl's and continued giving it water when it needed in hopes of some miraculous recovery...well it paid off..this lil bugger is a fighter...here is a pic....



Here are 2 others.....




I also hve changed up my germination routine and gone back to the soil I was using for the autos and put a Cali orange in one blue cup and added a new contender...a Nirvana AK-48 in the other cup of soil.
Also put a Rez sour d and another Cali orange in Rapid Rooter Plugs and going to see how that works out...trying to cover my bases....


----------



## tcbud

Excellent news to turn the page on.....

and I got to say....
It is dang fine to be here looking at your Headband!

Headline

*MP and Headband Rise to Post Another Day!*


----------



## Locked

tcbud said:
			
		

> Excellent news to turn the page on.....
> 
> and I got to say....
> It is dang fine to be here looking at your Headband!
> 
> Headline
> 
> *MP and Headband Rise to Post Another Day!*



Thanks tc...and I love that headline...it's been a good day all around...


----------



## HazeMe

Lets hope you can get at least one nice mother from those Headband seeds! Then your purchase was worth it. Here's to hoping!

Cheers 
HazeMe


----------



## Locked

HazeMe said:
			
		

> Lets hope you can get at least one nice mother from those Headband seeds! Then your purchase was worth it. Here's to hoping!
> 
> Cheers
> HazeMe



Thanks Haze...that's what I am hoping for...All I need is for this Headband cross to be healthy and female and the other 5 beans of this strain that did not pop will be forgotten....I can take as many clones as I need off of it and keep her as a mother....


----------



## IRISH

Green Mojo for your babies HL...Irish...


----------



## Locked

IRISH said:
			
		

> Green Mojo for your babies HL...Irish...



Thank you IRISH....for some reason these seeds seem to need it more then any other seeds I hve grown from before...


----------



## ishnish

Glad to see things getting better for ya HL!
Here's a *Greeeen Mo-Mojo* boost for ya!
:48:


----------



## Locked

ishnish said:
			
		

> Glad to see things getting better for ya HL!
> Here's a *Greeeen Mo-Mojo* boost for ya!
> :48:



Thanks ish...things hve gotten a bit better but these beans are still a pain in the butt to germ... I ordered some LA Confidential and AK 48 beans from Attitude yesterday just in case...


----------



## Locked

Well with all the bad luck I hve had with these breeder strains I went on Attitude and bought some LA Confidential by DNA Genetics and some AK 48 by Nirvana and as soon as they arrive will add them to this grow...got a bunch of freebies as well......


----------



## HazeMe

Hamster, did you ever make any seeds from your autos? If so, you can always grow some more autos!

HazeMe


----------



## Locked

HazeMe said:
			
		

> Hamster, did you ever make any seeds from your autos? If so, you can always grow some more autos!
> 
> HazeMe



No I skipped on the seed making....plus I want a break from autos for a grow...I love growing them but I need to switch it up a bit this grow...


----------



## MindzEye

Hey hamster, good lookin sprouts!

Are those your elite genetics seeds? I ordered mine about 2 weeks after you ordered yours, I didnt get mine so I called the money order company and they said it was cashed and gave me the date it was cashed.. Well the following day they got BUSTED!!

Here I am a legal med user and I thought they were the same.... Thats got to be one of the dumbest operations ever!! Breed and sell seeds illegaly over the internet??? LOL

Well I hope they turn out good for you!! happy growing


----------



## Funkfarmer

Good news on the headband HL, cant wait to see that baby GROW. Good luck


----------



## Locked

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Hey hamster, good lookin sprouts!
> 
> Are those your elite genetics seeds? I ordered mine about 2 weeks after you ordered yours, I didnt get mine so I called the money order company and they said it was cashed and gave me the date it was cashed.. Well the following day they got BUSTED!!
> 
> Here I am a legal med user and I thought they were the same.... Thats got to be one of the dumbest operations ever!! Breed and sell seeds illegaly over the internet??? LOL
> 
> Well I hope they turn out good for you!! happy growing



Yeah the Headband Diesel x Chemdog Diesel is from Elite Genetics it's their Chemhead....the others are from seedbay auction...and yes they are dumb...I shld hve known better then to order from them when I found out the seeds were coming from inside the USA in Indiana I believe... They just had such a yummy menu of strains though...sorry to hear you got beat for your cash....


----------



## Locked

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> Good news on the headband HL, cant wait to see that baby GROW. Good luck



Thanks smoky... I am looking forward to that one as well... I hope it turns out to be female....


----------



## Locked

Just got back from Lowes where I picked up some Jiffy Pucks and some fine sandpaper...I am going to try to germ some more of my seedbay beans and I am revamping my germination routine...Beans will get sanded down a bit with some fine sandpaer, then put in a cup of water ph'd to 6.5. Once a descent sized tap root appears they will go into Jiffy pucks that hve also been soaked in water ph'd to 6.5 and the dome will go on them till they sprout....I hope this will increase my germ ratio which up to this point has sucked big time....

My beans from Attitude will get here this week so I think today I will put some *Purple Bastard* x Bogglegum into the cups today and add them to the grow....


----------



## Locked

The newest entry....


----------



## Locked

Some pics of the youngsters...

Cali orange cross>>>




The Headband cross that has come back from the dead>>>>



The Rez Sour D cross in the seedling chamber>>>


----------



## HazeMe

Go Hamster! Hope to see some good trees by the end of this!

Best of luck bro
HazeMe

P.S. Here soon I'll probably be doing a grow journal of some C99. I may start them in the fall or maybe wait til winter. Haven't quite decided yet, but anyways I'll also be doing some breeding to see If I can make something special.


----------



## Maxgirth

Nice to meet you, Hamster!  I look forward to following your Fall grow!  

We've got J-27, Blue Cheese, Shiva Skunk and OG Kush in the tent right now and Grape Skunk & Kananga on the shelf vegging under fluorescent lights.  

I'll see you around!  

- Max


----------



## Locked

Maxgirth said:
			
		

> Nice to meet you, Hamster!  I look forward to following your Fall grow!
> 
> We've got J-27, Blue Cheese, Shiva Skunk and OG Kush in the tent right now and Grape Skunk & Kananga on the shelf vegging under fluorescent lights.
> 
> I'll see you around!
> 
> - Max



Thanks for poppin in Max...Sounds like some nice strains you got going in that tent right now...do you hve a grow journal on them?


----------



## Locked

HazeMe said:
			
		

> Go Hamster! Hope to see some good trees by the end of this!
> 
> Best of luck bro
> HazeMe
> 
> P.S. Here soon I'll probably be doing a grow journal of some C99. I may start them in the fall or maybe wait til winter. Haven't quite decided yet, but anyways I'll also be doing some breeding to see If I can make something special.



Thanks Haze...I will be looking forward to your C99 journal...I wld love to watch them grow out...


----------



## Maxgirth

No, Ham, I don't have a grow journal.  I'm a little embarrassed about this.  My son and I have vowed to keep better records with this next grow.  In fact, I'll go take some pictures right now!  





			
				Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks for poppin in Max...Sounds like some nice strains you got going in that tent right now...do you hve a grow journal on them?


----------



## tcbud

Good going on the new beans...
Do you put the sand paper in a lil matchbox?  I have read a peice of nail file in a match box, add seeds, shake for a bit, will roughen the shell up to let moisture in easier.

I also like the jiffy pot method.  Make sure they stay moist.  I spray mine with a atomizer (spray bottle).  I also put a heating pad on low under the tray.

Good luck with the additions...


----------



## Locked

tcbud said:
			
		

> Good going on the new beans...
> Do you put the sand paper in a lil matchbox?  I have read a peice of nail file in a match box, add seeds, shake for a bit, will roughen the shell up to let moisture in easier.
> 
> I also like the jiffy pot method.  Make sure they stay moist.  I spray mine with a atomizer (spray bottle).  I also put a heating pad on low under the tray.
> 
> Good luck with the additions...



I actually painstakingly roughed each seed up by hand....kind of sanded my fingernails down as well..lol  I shld hve tried the way you said to do it...
I keep the pucks nice and moist and they are kept warm as well...thanks for the tips...it will save my fingernails the damage next time....


----------



## Locked

Maxgirth said:
			
		

> No, Ham, I don't have a grow journal.  I'm a little embarrassed about this.  My son and I have vowed to keep better records with this next grow.  In fact, I'll go take some pictures right now!



That's nothing to be embarrassed about...I just find the journal very helpful for not only getting answers to things that may arise but also for reference to dates and things...


----------



## Locked

Well the seed drama continues... I can not believe how hard it has been to get some beans to pop and live...
I had one of my two Rez sd x CDD pass away...the other one is so small and it is struggling to grow...the Purple Bastard beans are in Jiffy Pucks but nothing is happening....what the hell...

I am going back to my original method of germing...wet paper towel in a ziplock baggie..using tapwater as I used to as well...seems since I went to the cup method with water ph'd at 6.3 thats when my problems began...

Here is pics of what is still alive...




As you can see on the bub x cali and the sd x cd d something keeps frying the old growth on them and then they get new green growth...

The headband looks goofy but since it came back from the dead I am just glad to get green growth from it...


----------



## HazeMe

Hamster, is it the potting mix you have them in? Does that mix have any ferts already in it? This really sucks, man... I feel terrible about the problems. I sure as heck hope things get a lot better for ya. 

HazeMe


----------



## MindzEye

It does look like nute burn Ham... Try mixing 3 gallons peat moss, 1 gallon pearlite, 1 gallon vermiculite and 1/4 cup dolomite lime and 1/4 cup epsom salts... Water it and let it sit for 2-3 days before using it... Its a great seedling mix..


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

hello ther hamster, i've followed some of ur grows and by this time ur autos were almost flowering... crazy but never give up! IMO go back to ur method that worked my bluedream/bubba kush plant is only 2 weeks n looks great with 6 tiny branches... good luck bro i'm sure u'll get da results u want in end 
here is my baby


----------



## RiskyPack

Well Hamster... Sometimes those seeds can be a *****.. I normally just stick them right in the ground with the pointy end down. But last time only 3 of 5 seeds germinated...


----------



## Locked

MindzEye said:
			
		

> It does look like nute burn Ham... Try mixing 3 gallons peat moss, 1 gallon pearlite, 1 gallon vermiculite and 1/4 cup dolomite lime and 1/4 cup epsom salts... Water it and let it sit for 2-3 days before using it... Its a great seedling mix..



Thanks MindzEye....I need to try this..these beans seem extra fussy about the soil they are in...Autos seem to not care....


----------



## Locked

HazeMe said:
			
		

> Hamster, is it the potting mix you have them in? Does that mix have any ferts already in it? This really sucks, man... I feel terrible about the problems. I sure as heck hope things get a lot better for ya.
> 
> HazeMe



Yeah it might be the potting mix...it said no ferts just all organic but it seems to strong for these high strung beans...


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> hello ther hamster, i've followed some of ur grows and by this time ur autos were almost flowering... crazy but never give up! IMO go back to ur method that worked my bluedream/bubba kush plant is only 2 weeks n looks great with 6 tiny branches... good luck bro i'm sure u'll get da results u want in end
> here is my baby
> View attachment 130676



Yeah Doc...I was spoiled by how quick and easy autos grow..this grow is going to take some elbow grease to get going...nice looking kid you got there


----------



## Locked

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Well Hamster... Sometimes those seeds can be a *****.. I normally just stick them right in the ground with the pointy end down. But last time only 3 of 5 seeds germinated...



Yeah Risky these seeds are a PITA for sure but hopefully it will be all worth it in the end...


----------



## uptosumpn

if it anit broke dont fix it...stick wid da autos.....just try diff ones and breed some crosses,  IMO.....BUT nothing wrong wid da regs too just too damm long for me


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> if it anit broke dont fix it...stick wid da autos.....just try diff ones and breed some crosses,  IMO.....BUT nothing wrong wid da regs too just too damm long for me



I hear ya but I am kinda bored with the autos... I need to switch it up and get back to regular strains for a grow... Autos are perfect to grow in the warmer weather when you need to get in and out in 60 days or so but there is something nice about growing out a regular strain in the fall and winter when temps are not an issue. I will grow autos again for sure, might even grow 1 or 2 on the side with this grow since I bought another tent to dedicate as a veg tent... I guess it comes down to the fact that you are limited with what you can do and learn when growing autos. I want to clone and keep a mother plant or two both of which can't be done with autos. I will do an auto for seed grow soon as well and might cross a few....


----------



## MindzEye

Dude Im glad you stepped away from the auto's... Im not saying they are bad but they do have thier flaws.... You cant clone so your stuck with whatever phenos you get, no control of height, and you are also completely reliant on seeds, it also costs more in electricity because you run lights longer during flower....

Just keep trying man, you will get it...


----------



## Locked

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Dude Im glad you stepped away from the auto's... Im not saying they are bad but they do have thier flaws.... You cant clone so your stuck with whatever phenos you get, no control of height, and you are also completely reliant on seeds, it also costs more in electricity because you run lights longer during flower....
> 
> Just keep trying man, you will get it...



Yeah they serve their purpose but they do hve their downside as well...I mean I hve gotten some real good smoke from a few of the auto strains and it is nice to hve a quick turn around but it is kinda like eating at Burger King constantly...the menu is limited and I want Surf and Turf this time.....   Who knows what the future for autos holds though...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Next time I go seed shopping, I'll be picking up some White Dwarfs or something. They appeal to me because of the relatively small space they occupy and can yield super respectably judging by hamster's previous experience with them. 

Tell me ham, or anyone else, do autos need big ole 4 gallon buckets or bigger like the regular strains do, or can they flourish with smaller root space?

Btw ham, I am rootin fer ya little ones you're trying to get started, they look like they will make it .


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Next time I go seed shopping, I'll be picking up some White Dwarfs or something. They appeal to me because of the relatively small space they occupy and can yield super respectably judging by hamster's previous experience with them.
> 
> Tell me ham, or anyone else, do autos need big ole 4 gallon buckets or bigger like the regular strains do, or can they flourish with smaller root space?
> 
> Btw ham, I am rootin fer ya little ones you're trying to get started, they look like they will make it .



Hey Mental...when you look for Auto seeds I wld checkout the RRF over the White Dwarfs...the smoke is a bit better and the yield was higher...the only downside is they don't come fem so you wld hve to germ more seeds to get enough females....

As for pots the bigger the better to a point...1 gallon pots wld be fine 2 better...I am growing White Dwarfs now in a planter together and the smaller root space has given me significantly smaller plants.. I will post good pics of them...

Thanks for the positive thoughts for my lil ones....


----------



## J Cakes

tough break bout your seedlings. thats beat man. hopefully you'll get a nice yeild out of what you got. Also saw you were from NJ nice to see another person from NJ also agreed on the shitty weed in NJ thats y we must take thing into our own hands..keep it green


----------



## Locked

J Cakes said:
			
		

> tough break bout your seedlings. thats beat man. hopefully you'll get a nice yeild out of what you got. Also saw you were from NJ nice to see another person from NJ also agreed on the shitty weed in NJ thats y we must take thing into our own hands..keep it green



Thanks Bro...I hve enough seeds stashed away that no matter what I will get this grow rolling...  Yeah Jersey is probably the farthest thing from Cali....our laws suck and so does the weed that is floating around....


----------



## ishnish

:aok:
:ciao:
:bong2:


----------



## Locked

Hey ish thanks for stoppin in.... 

I think I finally hve this grow going in the right direction... 
I found the soil I used to use called Miracle Grow for seedlings...I popped the 2 Rez beans that were germing in wet paper towels into 2 cups of that soil..watered and 24 hours later they had popped their lil heads out.... 

So now I hve transplanted the 3 seedlings that hve been struggling in that other soil into this soil...lets see how they respond....


----------



## Locked

Okay now that I think I hve the problem figured out I am ready to send in the reinforcements... I hve 3 Nirvana AK-48 and 3 DNA Genetics LA Confidential beans in moist paper towels... they will be joining the troops as soon as they show descent tap roots.... My second tent will be getting delivered Friday and my Nutrients are on their way from HTGsupply...It looks like some of the beans I bought off seedbay were just not viable...I hve the 3 purple bastard beans still sitting in moist paper towels and they are barely showing signs of a tap root...the same with the Bubblicious x cali orange bud...

I hve to say that *all* of Rez's beans were strong and showed good sized tap roots after 24 hours...I think I will stick with his gear from now on...

I am keeping my fingers crossed on the LA C....those beans are on the pricey side....I can not afford to screw the pooch with them....


----------



## IRISH

yeah on the reinforcements HL. ...

sounds like a full house now. hope the LA C grow great for you. they are pricey , eh?...

have you ever tried soaking your beans in straight water over night , then putting them in the paper towel? works great for me everytime bud...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Good to hear about you getting a new tent. New tent = more bud porn!


----------



## Locked

IRISH said:
			
		

> yeah on the reinforcements HL. ...
> 
> sounds like a full house now. hope the LA C grow great for you. they are pricey , eh?...
> 
> have you ever tried soaking your beans in straight water over night , then putting them in the paper towel? works great for me everytime bud...



Hey IRISH thanks for stoppin in...Yeah I was putting my beans straight into a cup of water and then waiting till a tap root showed and then into soil...maybe I will try cup of water to paper towel to soil... I think it is the beans I got...I hve 3 Purple bastards in a moist paper towel for like 3 days now and they hve barely showed signs of a tap root...the Rez gear got a strong tap root in 24 hours...


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Good to hear about you getting a new tent. New tent = more bud porn!



Yeah Mental another tent was going to be a necessity...it's a lot easier to just hve one for veg and one for flower...I mean I do hve two HID light systems so it just made sense....


----------



## ishnish

:watchplant:


----------



## Locked

ishnish said:
			
		

> :watchplant:



ish you crack me up Brother...thanks for keeping an eye on my journal...
that smiley makes me laugh...


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah Mental another tent was going to be a necessity...it's a lot easier to just hve one for veg and one for flower...I mean I do hve two HID light systems so it just made sense....


 

yeah give it for the BUD PORN!!!!what up broski H.Lewis  where is the journal for your other growing room the one  with ur outos? I think everyone here would like too see 'em grow 
alrite take care bro 
-Doc:ccc:


----------



## tcbud

Hamster, I personally put my seeds in water for only eight hours, over night.  Then they go into the lil peat pellets.  I am of the mind, handled less, less problems.  I, to this day do not understand why the paper towel step.

Sending some of the Old Green Mojo your way.  I sure enjoyed that Rocket Grow you did, and am looking forward to bud porn too.


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> yeah give it for the BUD PORN!!!!what up broski H.Lewis  where is the journal for your other growing room the one  with ur outos? I think everyone here would like too see 'em grow
> alrite take care bro
> -Doc:ccc:



I need to be smoking what you are Doc...:hubba: You always seem loose and relaxed...my current auto grow is in my signature..3rd grow...it's kinda winding down now..all I hve is 2 White Dwarfs and a pakistani ryder left flowering...


----------



## Locked

tcbud said:
			
		

> Hamster, I personally put my seeds in water for only eight hours, over night.  Then they go into the lil peat pellets.  I am of the mind, handled less, less problems.  I, to this day do not understand why the paper towel step.
> 
> Sending some of the Old Green Mojo your way.  I sure enjoyed that Rocket Grow you did, and am looking forward to bud porn too.



Thanks for the advice tc...it's interesting you say that because I hve been reading over everything subcool has posted on here and he had a lil tutorial on seed germing...it was pretty much that in a nutshell...take the rapid rooter cube and moisten, take the seed and put it in said rooter cube and leave them the hell alone for a cpl days.... So I followed his method with some bagseed and out of 2 seeds 2 sprouted...
I just got some small rockwool starter cubes and am going to gve them a try...I hve my LA Confidential and some AK-48 in the cubes now...did it just like he said only thing I changed was the grow medium.....


----------



## Locked

Ok decided on taking some pics to document where I am at this point in time...

First off...a pic of my newest Rez SD x Chemdog DD and it is the first 100% healthy seedling I hve had thus far... >>>



Then we hve the Bubblicious x Cali Orange Bud which is doing better since getting transplanted to this new soil...all the burnt leaves are from the old soil....>>>>


Then we hve the rockwool cubes with the new addittions...Purple bastard x bogglegum and Bubb x cali>>>>


And La Confidential and ak-48>>>



And last but not least the survivor...Headband Diesel x Chemdog Diesel...The reason I am excited about this lil bugger is even though it looks weird and has had a hard life so far, I swear it has a light coating of what looks like but can not be trichs at this early stage of the grow...not sure what it is but I need to grow this one out for sure and find out......>>>


----------



## uptosumpn

Grow, Grow, Grow!!!


----------



## ishnish

:cool2:   word brotha


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> Grow, Grow, Grow!!!



Thanks for the positive vibe Bro....


----------



## Locked

ishnish said:
			
		

> :cool2:   word brotha



Nice to see you pop in as always ish...


----------



## Locked

Okay so time to put all the past struggles in the past...with the new soil the seedlings hve all showed new growth and unlike before where that new growth wld be followed by nute burn on the leaves this time it is all green healthy new growth... Let me break it down by genetics:

1st up my lil warrior...Headband D x Chemdog D.... This lil buckaroo is hanging in there..you can see by the way that it is growing it is a window licker right now...hopefully it will grow out of that phase...



Next up the REZ sd x Chemdog dd...I hve two of them right now (more are germing in soil) one is recovering from that other soil I was using and the other is the picture of health since it started out it's life in the new soil...



Then we hve the 1 Bubblicious x Cali Orange Bud...it is recovering nicely and has lots of new green growth...




I hve the LA Confidential, AK 48, and some more REZ germing in rockwool and some in soil...hopefully they will be poking their lil heads above soil soon...


----------



## tcbud

Glad to see things smoothing out there Mr. Von Lewis.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Locked

tcbud said:
			
		

> Glad to see things smoothing out there Mr. Von Lewis.  Keep up the good work.



Thanks tc...I hve never had to work so hard just to get them to break soil.... Now it's all about gaining momentum and getting this thing a rollin....


----------



## ishnish

rollin rollin rollin....  keep that *mojo* rollin..
:lama:


----------



## Locked

ishnish said:
			
		

> rollin rollin rollin....  keep that *mojo* rollin..
> :lama:


Yes we are rolling along now.... I now hve a bunch of seedlings that hve popped through the soil...and a cpl AK-48's in rockwool making their move...

Pictures

The new crew....



Rez and headband.....


AK-48 in rockwool....


Bub x cali....


Oh and I added a new strain since my Purple bastards didn't do anything...it's Chemdogg dd x sensi star bred by Benji and they all popped through the soil....


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

good to see ur babies making progres:clap:... i like the bubbliciousxorg. cali :2940th_rasta:man that must be some good smoke  :smoke1:   my little blue dream is huge now like 4 weeks almost n made 6 clones and started about 15 beans 4 different strains including the blue dream.. gotta go but i'll be watching you:watchplant:  lol.... smoke w/ u later broski:48:


----------



## Locked

Thanks Doc....Whenever you post in my journal it feels like a party is breakin out...


----------



## Locked

I just moved everything over to my new tent and put them under a 400w MH bulb...the only auto I had left is this pakistan Ryder and she does not seem to understand she is a damn auto.... She will not flower...so she will get vegged with the seedlings and then go 12/12 when they do...

I know hve 12 seedlings...the LA Confidential has done nothing yet...  so that sucks...those beans were pricey duds...still hve 3 left in my bean vault...





The seedlings in the Postal letter tray are far away as this is their first taste of HID lighting..they will be watched for stretching and moved closer...


----------



## ishnish

Look'n good HL! :cool2:
where'd you get your tents from?


----------



## Locked

ishnish said:
			
		

> Look'n good HL! :cool2:
> where'd you get your tents from?



Ebay ish...like 99 bucks free shipping....here is a link

2x4x5ft grow tent on ebay 94.90 free shipping>>>hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/2x4x5-FT-HYDROPONICS-GROW-TENT-HYDRO-BOX-HUT-CABINET-BL_W0QQitemZ300343210214QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_Defa ultDomain_0?hash=item45edd9b0e6&_trksid=p3286.c0.m 14


----------



## ishnish

sweet! thanks HL.  :48:


----------



## Locked

ishnish said:
			
		

> sweet! thanks HL.  :48:



No problem Brother...I am always on the lookout for a good bargain...you can get some good stuff at decent prices on ebay..you just gotta watch who you buy from...the tents come from a hydro store in Cali I believe and not out the back of some guys van in New York City.....


----------



## sundancer245

hey ham just finnished catching up with this grow, looks like you had some real probs with the germing...i also read subcools tutorial on that...were you able to find the rockwools at lowes? and i will def take your advice on the MG seeling soil! NJ eh...wife and i lived there for 5 months will i was going to dive school in camden


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> hey ham just finnished catching up with this grow, looks like you had some real probs with the germing...i also read subcools tutorial on that...were you able to find the rockwools at lowes? and i will def take your advice on the MG seeling soil! NJ eh...wife and i lived there for 5 months will i was going to dive school in camden



Yuck...Camden huh...don't hold it against the rest of NJ...

I live in a real nice part of Jersey...not far from the Ocean but not to close either...yeah I had lots of problems in the beginning of this grow...I think most of it was the seeds...I can't get rockwool at the Lowes or Home Depots here... I order it on line from the hydro stores..usually HTGsupply...


----------



## sundancer245

lol yeah camden was nasty but i just went to school there, we lived down in pine hill, nice area.....i see you also ordered your lights from HTG....how was their service? we are planning to order our light from there...


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> lol yeah camden was nasty but i just went to school there, we lived down in pine hill, nice area.....i see you also ordered your lights from HTG....how was their service? we are planning to order our light from there...



HTGsupply has good service and decent prices...I wld spend a lil more and get a digital ballast over the standard ones...I hve both a 600w digi ballast from them and a 400w standard and I love the 600w way more...the ballast stays very cool on the digi..the standard gets very hot and weighs a ton...also if you hve the cash to spare get a cooled hood or a cool tube...they help greatly with heat issues and allow you to get the light right down on the plants...


----------



## sundancer245

thanks for the tips...will keep that in mind


----------



## sundancer245

was looking at a standard 400w hps from them for 119.00 looks like they have a 600w digi for 199 so it would be about another 79 to go that way...do you think it makes that much diff...we are starting out rather limited on funds...


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> was looking at a standard 400w hps from them for 119.00 looks like they have a 600w digi for 199 so it would be about another 79 to go that way...do you think it makes that much diff...we are starting out rather limited on funds...



Like I said I hve both a 400w standard from them and a 600w digi from them and I love the 600w a lot more...but if cash is an issue the 400w will do...


----------



## sundancer245

yup yup...looking things over we'll have to go with the 400 for now,  ill just add the six later just like you did


----------



## sundancer245

hey dude, didnt i read in your GJ that you had ordered seeds from dope-seeds.com...how long did it take you to get them?  we ordered about 11 days ago... not worried yet just anxious lol :hubba:


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> hey dude, didnt i read in your GJ that you had ordered seeds from dope-seeds.com...how long did it take you to get them?  we ordered about 11 days ago... not worried yet just anxious lol :hubba:



Yeah I ordered from them...you shld be good..they are reputable..I think it took like 10 days or so...


----------



## sundancer245

thats...cool, just looking forward to getting things going...everything here is dirt :confused2:


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> thats...cool, just looking forward to getting things going...everything here is dirt :confused2:



I know that feeling.. I feel lost when I am between grows....


----------



## Locked

Pics of my biggest seedlings...

Bub x cali..........



rez sd x chem dog dd...........




Chem-head.....



The bub got a tiny amount of nutes today...


----------



## sundancer245

nice looking children ya got goin there bro   im gonna order the 400w hps tomorrow...been figuring out venting and waiting on seeds and to be legal, which we will be by oct 10th and then i am planting:hubba:  i will start a GJ once i start :aok:


----------



## pcduck

Slinging some *GREEN MOJO * your way.


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> nice looking children ya got goin there bro   im gonna order the 400w hps tomorrow...been figuring out venting and waiting on seeds and to be legal, which we will be by oct 10th and then i am planting:hubba:  i will start a GJ once i start :aok:



Cool... I will checkout your GJ when you start it...


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:
			
		

> Slinging some *GREEN MOJO * your way.



Thanks pc...things are rolling along nicely now but you can never hve to much GREEN MOJO..................


----------



## sundancer245

got my beans yesterday  :hubba: 14 days from order to mailbox from dope-seeds.com   also ordered the hps


----------



## sundancer245

Scheduled Delivery Date: 10/02/2009               :holysheep:         WOW!! dude thanks for hookin me up with HTG...these guys rock...2 days to get my light! :hubba:


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> Scheduled Delivery Date: 10/02/2009               :holysheep:         WOW!! dude thanks for hookin me up with HTG...these guys rock...2 days to get my light! :hubba:


Glad things worked out for you....htgsupply kicks some butt....


----------



## Locked

I had forgotten how slow regular strains grow in soil after being on a auto bender for a while....  But they are growing and are healthy....

The Bubb x cali orange went into it's next pot tonight...after everyone is sexed and the males are pulled they will go into their final pots....The chemhead has finally grown out of it's extremely awkward phase....

I am toying with the idea of adding 1 auto to this grow and doing it in a dwc...I hve been wondering for a while how much more of a yield I cld get if I grew the autos in a dwc setup instead of soil...maybe I will add a poll and see what everyone out there thinks....


----------



## uptosumpn

yeah do it ham....as i am to interested to see if there is a difference in yield and potency


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> yeah do it ham....as i am to interested to see if there is a difference in yield and potency



Well that's one vote...lol Maybe tonight I will go in the attic and pull out my dwc equipment...


----------



## mistisrising

Two, I definitely want to see the difference. It should beef it up a little.


----------



## Locked

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Two, I definitely want to see the difference. It should beef it up a little.



I guess I hve to dig out my DWC and order some hydroton...then look through my stash of beans for an Auto candidate... I am thinking maybe diesel ryder or Auto Great White Shark....


----------



## MindzEye

Glad to see you got some of your headband to pop.... im smoking some of the 707 headband I grew and it is by far better smoke than the white widow is... Stuff is like a powerful numbing buzz, if you smoke enough you will fall asleep sitting up!!


----------



## Locked

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Glad to see you got some of your headband to pop.... im smoking some of the 707 headband I grew and it is by far better smoke than the white widow is... Stuff is like a powerful numbing buzz, if you smoke enough you will fall asleep sitting up!!



That sounds like some good smoke....I just hve to hope this one turns out to be female...if it winds up male then I may hve to grow it out just to collect some pollen...really hoping it is a female though so i can make it a mother and clone the heck out of it....


----------



## MindzEye

Hope its a girl for you, heres some pics from what I harvested from 1 headband plant... Plenty of 7-8 gram nugs it yielded 3 grams dry, has a sweet pine smell to it it does take 11 weeks to mature but its really good smoke...


----------



## Locked

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Hope its a girl for you, heres some pics from what I harvested from 1 headband plant... Plenty of 7-8 gram nugs it yielded 3 grams dry, has a sweet pine smell to it it does take 11 weeks to mature but its really good smoke...



Those are tasty looking for sure....If mine winds up a male I will grab some pollen from it and either cross it with one of my Rez sd x chem dd or the chem dd x sensi's....provided I get a female from those...with all the hard luck I had at the begining of this grow I am hoping I get a high female ratio as pay back....


----------



## MindzEye

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Those are tasty looking for sure....If mine winds up a male I will grab some pollen from it and either cross it with one of my Rez sd x chem dd or the chem dd x sensi's....provided I get a female from those...with all the hard luck I had at the begining of this grow I am hoping I get a high female ratio as pay back....





If it becomes a males cross it with one of those strains, then take a female from those seeds and cross it again to the male, you can even repeat this process just make sure you select females that have genetic similarities to the male...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hey Ham   do that diesel ryder...  i want some feedback....   im sittin on them and just wodering how people like them....  GL with all ur new young ones....


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Hey Ham   do that diesel ryder...  i want some feedback....   im sittin on them and just wodering how people like them....  GL with all ur new young ones....



Diesel Ryder:


*Type :* Indica, Sativa, Runderalis, Indica / Sativa                             *Flowering :* Autoflowering           *Genetics :* New York City Diesel x Lowryder #2                             *Flowering Time :* Short, Medium           *Outdoor Harvest :* n/a                             *Height :* Short           *THC Level : *17 - 19%                             *Characteristics :* Resinous, tasty, authentic auto-flowering strain                                    The long awaited Diesel Ryder from the Joint Doctor is a potent, extremely resinous and tasty auto-flowering plant. It is an inbred cross of Soma&#8217;s New York City Diesel and Lowryder #2. This strain usually produces one main cola with less branching than Lowryder or Lowryder #2. Unlike most other Lowryder hybrids created by amateurs, this strain has been worked on by the Joint Doctor and mastered over the course of some years to ensure the perfect hybrid that maintains the excellent taste and effect of NYC Diesel whilst taking the auto-flowering genetics. Typical of the Joint Doctor&#8217;s strains, Diesel Ryder flowers automatically at 3 to 4 weeks and finishes in 8 to 9 from seed. A small proportion of this strain will grow significantly taller than other individuals. This is a good choice for closets and small indoor set-ups,  but please be aware plants do give off a pungent aroma during flowering.


Okay so we hve a vote for Diesel Ryder...anyone else hve a request? I shld start a poll..lol


These are the choices:
Diesel Ryder
White Dwarf
Auto Great White Shark


I don't hve any fem auto beans so that sucks...gonna hve to roll the dice and hope it's a female...I wish to god I had some more RRF beans..I wld love to see the yield from RRF in a dwc....:hubba:

!


----------



## Locked

I added a poll to see which auto I shld add....if you feel like it vote...if not I will make a choice...


----------



## MindzEye

Grow the auto GWS!


----------



## Locked

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Grow the auto GWS!



It's 1 to 1 so far for the GWS and the WD.....


----------



## Locked

Got together the supplies for the dwc grow i am adding...just hve to get an air stone from pet smart tomorrow...


----------



## MindzEye

Just a tip here, pick up a roll of foil tape and tape the outside of that bucket and the lid to keep light out!! Ive used homer buckets many times and they let light in..


----------



## pcduck

I have never used Home DeePot buckets but like Mindeyes stated they do let light in. Maybe use tape or I have found some epoxy appliance paint by Rust-oleum that sticks to plastic real good. This is the same paint I used on my lids of my DWC.


----------



## Cannabiscotti

DIESEL RYDER!!!!! havent seen a grow on them and i'm plannin on ordern them....


----------



## sundancer245

GWS bro :aok:


----------



## uptosumpn

White Dwarfs!!!!


----------



## Locked

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Just a tip here, pick up a roll of foil tape and tape the outside of that bucket and the lid to keep light out!! Ive used homer buckets many times and they let light in..



Thanks Dude...I just painted the bucket black and I hve foil tape I am going to cover it in as well....


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:
			
		

> I have never used Home DeePot buckets but like Mindeyes stated they do let light in. Maybe use tape or I have found some epoxy appliance paint by Rust-oleum that sticks to plastic real good. This is the same paint I used on my lids of my DWC.



Thanks pc..I painted it black and I am going to cover it in foil tape...that shld keep almost all of the light out...


----------



## Locked

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> DIESEL RYDER!!!!! havent seen a grow on them and i'm plannin on ordern them....



Right now the GWS is in the lead....I really wish I cld grow all three but I only hve two tents and two hid lights...if I put another tent and light in my spare room the wife will really kill me...she has been great about my hobby so far but I don't want to push it too far...


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> GWS bro :aok:



It's in the lead....







			
				uptosumpn said:
			
		

> White Dwarfs!!!!



That's the one I want to grow...but I will abide by the poll winner....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Ham i need to know how bad that Deiseryder smells....  + the smoke is supposed to be awesome...


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Ham i need to know how bad that Deiseryder smells....  + the smoke is supposed to be awesome...



Well I hope some more people vote for it because I am going with the winner of the poll....

I wish I cld grow all 3 but I got no more room...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

I hear ya on the room issue....   i cant wait to get this other tent goin and get all these clones outta my veg...   im gonna campain for the deisel!!!


----------



## Dillan

Diesel ryder got my vote i never had that one but i did grow out the lowlife akxdiesel and the smoke was top notch.


----------



## sundancer245

looks like GWS and DR are tied neck and neck....  tough choice they all look really tasty :hubba:


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> looks like GWS and DR are tied neck and neck....  tough choice they all look really tasty :hubba:



Yes we hve a tie so far... I wish I cld say that I will grow both since it's a tie but I don't hve the room to run 2 5 gallon dwc's and my fall grow....if the tie does not get broken then I will flip a coin with DR heads and GWC tails...I will gve it till tomorrow night and see if the tie is broken...


----------



## cmd420

What a fun race...no loser in that one!

Happy B-day Hammy


----------



## Locked

cmd420 said:
			
		

> What a fun race...no loser in that one!
> 
> Happy B-day Hammy



You are right no losers there...  Thanks


----------



## Locked

Auto Great White Shark wins...7 to 5 over DR...sorry to all those who voted for the other two...I am going with the poll results....Too tired to do anything tonight so tomorrow after work the GWS bean goes in a cup of water for 12 hours then into a rockwool cube....thanks to everyone who took the time to vote...Diesel ryder will be the very next auto I grow....promise...


----------



## Locked

Auto GWS bean just went into a cup of water...as soon as I see a tap root it will go into rock wool...


----------



## the chef

Damn! Hl, this thread would make a good book, looking foward to the gws. Using soil with your auto's, you don't have alot of time to give nutes do ya? Green thoughts to the gws and Hl fer the auto's!......sorry vapin.


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Damn! Hl, this thread would make a good book, looking foward to the gws. Using soil with your auto's, you don't have alot of time to give nutes do ya? Green thoughts to the gws and Hl fer the auto's!......sorry vapin.



Ha ha...yeah chef this has been a wild and crazy grow...not a lot of things went right at the beginning...and yes I hve never grown an auto in hydro..always used soil and they only were given bloom nutes when they started to flower...this shld be fun..I am curious if the yield will be a lot bigger or if it will be the same as soil...and I am about to start vapin myself...


----------



## Locked

Time for an update with pics...everyone is doing well now with the Bub x cali doing the best...it has been getting 1/2 strength nutes and has responded with some good growth...the only problem child is the ak-48...looks like it might not make it...The chem head is doing great now and has stopped all it's funky growing and now looks like a normal plant....


All the kids...

     the kids in cups....


Bub x cali....










Going to post a pic of the Pakistan ryder up in my 3rd grow...it has been on 12/12 all week now....


----------



## the chef

Nooo not ak-48, would like to see the p-ryder. thinkin on putting a gws on the next order, gonna wait a bit to see how urs doess..........still vapin.


----------



## Locked

Yeah...my only ak-48...the p-ryder pic is up in my 3rd grow...


----------



## sundancer245

looking good bro....hope the ak makes it


----------



## Locked

Thanks...the ak looks worse today....I think it is toast....


----------



## J Cakes

*ah to bad there HL at least you gots other beauties to work with good luck bro.Here let me help you out a lil somegreen mojofor ya *


----------



## Locked

Thanks J Cakes....can always use some green mojo...


----------



## ishnish

wow!  looks like you've been pretty busy in here HL.
GrEEn  MOJO!! to YOU!
gonna try the white dwarf eventually though right??  I showed up to the poll a bit late....


----------



## Locked

ishnish said:
			
		

> wow!  looks like you've been pretty busy in here HL.
> GrEEn  MOJO!! to YOU!
> gonna try the white dwarf eventually though right??  I showed up to the poll a bit late....



What's up ish....yeah been busy with this grow and life in general this weekend...me and the wife threw a big birthday bash for ourselves this weekend...her birthday is 2 days before mine...I hve been smoking the white dwarf I harvested and cured and oh man that stuff is hella potent...I will be growing them again soon for sure and it will be a dwc grow...I hve grown them in regular pots and a shallow planter and the difference in yield between the two was huge...I need to see what a dwc grow with them will yield...thanks for the green mojo....

I am getting ready to take pics of all the lil ones right now and post them with an update...the Bub x cali is looking real nice now...looks to be leaning towards the Sativa side....


----------



## Locked

Put everyone but one in bigger pots and fired up my second tent...the Pakistan ryder looks like it might beginning to bud now that it has had a week of 12/12...pics of her in my 3rd grow journal...

Bubblicious x California Orange Bud...



 She is looking a bit Sat dominant leaf wise...might need to top her soon and start tying her down some...


Rez sd x Chemdog dd and Chemdog dd x Sensi.....




Bought my airstone today for the dwc auto GWS...but the bean has not done anything yet in water..might be a damn dud...


----------



## the chef

looking good HL, sorry to hear about the gws, maybe there is still hope, be "rooting" fer ya!


----------



## pcduck

:ciao::bong2::watchplant::bong2:


----------



## powerplanter

I think I'll pull up a stool.  Nice color on those leaves HL.  Keep it up.


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> looking good HL, sorry to hear about the gws, maybe there is still hope, be "rooting" fer ya!



Thanks chef...I hve 1 more AGWS bean left...gonna try putting it right into moist paper towel with no soaking in water...hopefully it will pop...if not then i guess I will grow out the runner up in the poll...this grow is called the continually changing grow for a reason...lol


----------



## Locked

Thanks for poppin in pc....


----------



## Locked

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I think I'll pull up a stool.  Nice color on those leaves HL.  Keep it up.



Thanks for droppin in on my grow Bro....yeah the Bub x Cali has a nice deep green color to it...all I need is for it to turn out female...


----------



## HazeMe

Hamster, it looks like things might be turning around for you, finally. 

All the best
HazeMe


----------



## Locked

HazeMe said:
			
		

> Hamster, it looks like things might be turning around for you, finally.
> 
> All the best
> HazeMe



Thanks Haze...yes the tide seems to hve turned....thanks again for the well wishes....


----------



## RiskyPack

Green mojo from me


----------



## Locked

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Green mojo from me



Thanks Risky...the more mojo the better...


----------



## powerplanter

Hi Hamster Lewis,  Yea, I can't grow because my wife freaks out.  She sees DEA around every corner.  Its not legal where I live, so I sit here and foam at the mouth while looking at grow journals.  Any waaaay, Yours is looking good.  Keep it up, stay safe, and peace.


----------



## Locked

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Hi Hamster Lewis,  Yea, I can't grow because my wife freaks out.  She sees DEA around every corner.  Its not legal where I live, so I sit here and foam at the mouth while looking at grow journals.  Any waaaay, Yours is looking good.  Keep it up, stay safe, and peace.



Thanks pp...that sucks that your wife is paranoid and you can't grow...Luckily my wife is totally cool with it...she does get a lil jealous when I spend a lot of time with the plants though....


----------



## Locked

Okay so 0 fer 2 on the Auto GWS beans germing.... 
The first one was put in a cup of water and did nothing....the last one went into a moist paper towel and into a baggie and has done nothing....everyone who voted for that one I am sorry but I only had 2 beans of it....looks like Diesel Ryder is up next... I hve 2 beans of this lets hope i get it on the first shot...  1 bean is going into a moist paper towel tonight....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Man Ham that sux about the GWS autos...  were they from Lowlife?   I cant wait to see the DR and heres some GREEN MOJO for those beans...


----------



## Locked

An update with some pics....The headband cross suffered a lil root shock in the transplant but it is rebounding now...The bub x cali is ready to be topped I think...The auto paki is flowering nicely now..pic of her in my 3rd gj...

My clone of the auto paki...still healthy...I think it might survive....


My hydroton arrived tonight and I put a Diesel Ryder bean from Joint DR in a moist paper towel and into a baggie...Both the Auto GWS's did not sprout a tap root....


----------



## the chef

Damn! Hate to hear that about the GWS, super green mojo fer the diesel ryders!


----------



## uptosumpn

Man that sucks about the GWS not cracking....I am in the same boat as you HAM....I had purchased like 40 autos beans and to date haved had "NO GERMATION" wid 10 out of 15 I tried, Mostly Auto Ak x Auto Hindu Kush...still have about 25 left....{now part of it may be my fault because I was in the process of moving and buying equiptment, [I wanted most of evrything deliverd there] when I left them in a dvd case which was in a suitcase in a warm to hot/humid vehicle for 2wks.!!!} the 5 that did crack 1 grew into a 12" male, 1 grew it's tap root up and broke top soil!(guess the taproot turned up instead of dwn!!) other 3 never sprouted! I was and still am PISSED about it all...I was trying to start a few until I recieved the rest of my equipt. with nothing yet..I dont know if its my soil, (used rapid rooter plugs with Miracle Grow Seed Starter the first time,(which was when I got the 12" male) then did paper towel with baggie, and even soaked fo 24hrs, now I just got some jiffy pellets and are currently germing 4 beans, (LR2, Auto AK, & Auto Ak x Auto Blueberry) for 4 days now and nothing!!!!! (soaked for 12hrs first) I must haved damaged all of them for those 2wks in the car.........I know, I know, seeds supposed to be kept in a cool, dry, dark place......<stupid ME< I DNT KNOW WHAT ELSE TO DO TO GET THESE BEANS TO CRACK!!!!!


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> Man that sucks about the GWS not cracking....I am in the same boat as you HAM....I had purchased like 40 autos beans and to date haved had "NO GERMATION" wid 10 out of 15 I tried, Mostly Auto Ak x Auto Hindu Kush...still have about 25 left....{now part of it may be my fault because I was in the process of moving and buying equiptment, [I wanted most of evrything deliverd there] when I left them in a dvd case which was in a suitcase in a warm to hot/humid vehicle for 2wks.!!!} the 5 that did crack 1 grew into a 12" male, 1 grew it's tap root up and broke top soil!(guess the taproot turned up instead of dwn!!) other 3 never sprouted! I was and still am PISSED about it all...I was trying to start a few until I recieved the rest of my equipt. with nothing yet..I dont know if its my soil, (used rapid rooter plugs with Miracle Grow Seed Starter the first time,(which was when I got the 12" male) then did paper towel with baggie, and even soaked fo 24hrs, now I just got some jiffy pellets and are currently germing 4 beans, (LR2, Auto AK, & Auto Ak x Auto Blueberry) for 4 days now and nothing!!!!! (soaked for 12hrs first) I must haved damaged all of them for those 2wks in the car.........I know, I know, seeds supposed to be kept in a cool, dry, dark place......<stupid ME< I DNT KNOW WHAT ELSE TO DO TO GET THESE BEANS TO CRACK!!!!!



I am on my 3rd auto bean and still no tap roots...seems weird...I wonder if the post office is frying our beans with some type of radiation....I know i sound paranoid but this is weird....


----------



## Locked

Just finished putting reflective metal tape on the bucket and it is ready to go...now i just need a auto bean to germ....


----------



## HazeMe

Awesome, Hamster... Looking good over there.

HazeMe


----------



## Locked

HazeMe said:
			
		

> Awesome, Hamster... Looking good over there.
> 
> HazeMe



Thanks Haze...it's been a struggle with this one that's for sure...


----------



## Locked

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Wow Ham, that "auto" plant in the back right of your pics looks like its going to have some nice colas on it with how close the nodes are stacked.... Looks like a lot of trim work but Ill put money on a heavy harvest...



Thanks Bro...I feel the same way...she is covered in bud sites and she is one dense woman...she is not much of an auto though...The only thing auto about her is she came in a baggie labeled "Auto " Pakistan ryder....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

hey ham   want me to send you a few auto beans??  i got a few diff kinds here on hand...   LR2 , dieselryder , blueryder , and 1 fem easyryder left....


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> hey ham   want me to send you a few auto beans??  i got a few diff kinds here on hand...   LR2 , dieselryder , blueryder , and 1 fem easyryder left....



Thanks JAAM but I still hve a stash left...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

no worries    im sure you have plenty....


----------



## sundancer245

wow man sorry to hear your havin that much trouble getting an auto bean to go...dwc bucket looks good...i am gonna have to give that a try....    green mojo for your ladies!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Haha awsome dwc bucket. Now get a plant in there pronto .


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> wow man sorry to hear your havin that much trouble getting an auto bean to go...dwc bucket looks good...i am gonna have to give that a try....    green mojo for your ladies!



Yeah still having problems getting beans to germ....I wld love to see ak-47 grown out in a dwc....thanks for the mojo...


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Haha awsome dwc bucket. Now get a plant in there pronto .



Thanks Mental...I am trying...damn auto beans are being a pain now....


----------



## Locked

Well they are getting a bit bigger now and it will soon be time to train them...not sure if I want to top them or go with lst or both....My goal is going to be to keep 1 maybe 2 mothers and flower out the other females...Ideally my headband cross ChemHead will be one of the mothers...

I flushed the Bub x cali and the new growth on top looks good and the plant seems none the worse...


I hve given them very lil in the way of nutes so far...just a taste here and there...

ChemHead....



The others...


----------



## sundancer245

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah still having problems getting beans to germ....I wld love to see ak-47 grown out in a dwc....thanks for the mojo...


 

the card that came with my auto ak-47 said for best results to start directly into 5 litre pots or bigger, i was also reading a thread here where the lowlife breeder was advising to start directly into the blooming  pots for best results with auto's...i started mine in 32oz cups then went to the 5 gal pots...but im wondering if i should have went directly into the large pots since they have so little time to grow, today is 2 wks from seed and i would have thought they would be bigger by now...i used that MG seeding soil you told me about, and 5 of 5 came up...i really need to get a PH meter...


----------



## sundancer245

lookin good dude   the bub x cali looks like it shot right up, the wife is insisting i grow some kind of bubble gum...


----------



## IRISH

HL. :ciao: :bong2: :cool2: :watchplant: :bongin: ...


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> the card that came with my auto ak-47 said for best results to start directly into 5 litre pots or bigger, i was also reading a thread here where the lowlife breeder was advising to start directly into the blooming  pots for best results with auto's...i started mine in 32oz cups then went to the 5 gal pots...but im wondering if i should have went directly into the large pots since they have so little time to grow, today is 2 wks from seed and i would have thought they would be bigger by now...i used that MG seeding soil you told me about, and 5 of 5 came up...i really need to get a PH meter...



I wld not sweat it...get a ph meter and maybe start giving them some veg nutes....not a lot maybe 1/4 or 1/2 strength max right now....I hve a link for a good meter...not the best but it is good for the price..let me know


----------



## Locked

IRISH said:
			
		

> HL. :ciao: :bong2: :cool2: :watchplant: :bongin: ...



Irish thank you for stopping by my friend....


----------



## sundancer245

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I wld not sweat it...get a ph meter and maybe start giving them some veg nutes....not a lot maybe 1/4 or 1/2 strength max right now....I hve a link for a good meter...not the best but it is good for the price..let me know


 
we got the buddy to bring over the $100 ph tester...watered them this morning and checked the runoff and the readings were 6.6 to 6.8...but leaves on 4 of the 5 auto's are drying right out and dying   one of them looks perfect as do the 2 bagseed plants in there so im not sure what the heck is going on as they are all getting exactly the same treatment...


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> we got the buddy to bring over the $100 ph tester...watered them this morning and checked the runoff and the readings were 6.6 to 6.8...but leaves on 4 of the 5 auto's are drying right out and dying   one of them looks perfect as do the 2 bagseed plants in there so im not sure what the heck is going on as they are all getting exactly the same treatment...



Hve you posted pics of them? I looked in your GJ and the pics I saw didn't look that bad...


----------



## Locked

So this is the first update in a bit...was on vacation in AZ to see the inlaws and then Houston TX for a wedding...I had my best friend come and water my plants twice while I was gone...I know the tell no one golden rule but had no choice...I hve no worries though...I trust my friend with my life so why not my freedom as well...I told him how important his silence is and he understood...anyway he does not hve a green thumb and it showed...  My plants look a lil bit roughed up... I fed them and soaked the pots with water before I left and he watered on Tuesday and Thursday for me...I fed and watered them last night and took pics...I think I might flip to 12/12 this week and see who is male and who is female...I only hve one Bubblicious x cali and one ChemHead so I hope those are female...the rez crosses and the sensi crosses hve like 3 each so hopefully at least one of those each will be female...4 females or better and I will be happy....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hey Ham   I hope your trip went well and you had a good time... It stinks your friend doesnt have a green thumb... so heres some MOJO for those lil ladies... hopefully they will get back on track for ya...


----------



## tcbud

Welcome Home Hampster, I am sure you will have those girls up and smiling in no time.  Take heart, they look much better than my girls I left this summer and the well went out!

Good luck with the switch to 12/12,

*Female Mojo* for ya.


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Hey Ham   I hope your trip went well and you had a good time... It stinks your friend doesnt have a green thumb... so heres some MOJO for those lil ladies... hopefully they will get back on track for ya...



Thanks JAAM....had a great time but I am glad to be home...thanks for the MOJO...i am working on healing my plants with TLC and nutes...


----------



## Locked

tcbud said:
			
		

> Welcome Home Hampster, I am sure you will have those girls up and smiling in no time.  Take heart, they look much better than my girls I left this summer and the well went out!
> 
> Good luck with the switch to 12/12,
> 
> *Female Mojo* for ya.



Thanks tc...they look a bit better already after a feeding and watering...I rearranged my whole setup in the room, moving the tents together and rewiring everything into timers....looks like I might hve burnt out my MH bulb in the process...turned it back on and it is dim and flickering...gonna wait 30 mins or so and if nothing changes go to Home Depot and buy a HPS bulb since I am going to flip them to flowering soon anyway...


----------



## Locked

So after looking my plants over it seems the Bubblicious is the only one with alternating nodes at this point...so my plan is to put it in with the Paki in my Mini chamber and she what sex she is.....


----------



## Locked

Just noticed that one of my Rez sd x chemdog dd plants has alternating nodes and is ready to get flipped for sexing....



If these show as ladies then I will clip a few clones from each....which on a side note I got my first successful clone to take from that "auto" PakiRyder...I put pics of it up in my 3rd grow for anyone interested...


----------



## the chef

Uh YES! i thought you couldn't clone an auto?


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Uh YES! i thought you couldn't clone an auto?



It was not a true Auto...it was most likely unstable...it showed sex early and stayed small but did not auto flower....it just stayed around waiting for me to flip it to 12/12...so before I did I took a clone to see if it wld live...if it did...which it did...then it was not an Auto in the sense of the word...it was missing the one key thing for it to be a true auto...the auto flowering mechanism...might hve to grow this clone out to a mother and mess around with this weird strain....


----------



## Locked

A cpl pics from the two tents I am growing in this grow....I am slowly nursing them back to health...and The paki and two others are spending 12 hours a day in the Chamber of Sex in total darkness....


----------



## sundancer245

looks like they are recovering nicely ham...like the 2 tent setup you got goin on there, thats what i think i am going to do for a flowering chamber is go with a 4x8 tent within the grow room for flowers and the rest of the room for veg...was gonna build a room within a room, but i think i'll just go with the tent, it could be dismantled really easy and i like that, also the fact that they come already setup for venting an all, question: is it totaly sealed? once closed up would it leak any light into the rest of the room its in? think im gonna build an ebb system for the flower room and run veg in dwc buckets and just go hydro    keep up the awesome work bro!  


green mojo for your plants!


----------



## Locked

Thanks Bro....It's totally sealed...thick hvy material....


----------



## Locked

Drilled some holes in my pots and hooked up some pipe cleaners in order to bend them over a bit....gotta get their height in check now....

They seem to be rebounding nicely now that I am home and just sopping up the nutes....this 
 is of the clone that is starting to put on new growth now.... 

Oh and while I was working on lst'ing the plants I am came back to this in my tent...


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

WOW!!! great job they all look like fine ladies, green MOJOS to u...  its hard to keep up with u grows  lol...  how many plants r u growing n in how many different rooms?...  
its almost a year since u started funny cause in Jan 2010 I'm gonna start growing big like u maybe even more lol... so much weight we ll need a mack truck lol...   laters bro


----------



## the chef

nice job HL, i got that same problem in my grow room,lol.


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> WOW!!! great job they all look like fine ladies, green MOJOS to u...  its hard to keep up with u grows  lol...  how many plants r u growing n in how many different rooms?...
> its almost a year since u started funny cause in Jan 2010 I'm gonna start growing big like u maybe even more lol... so much weight we ll need a mack truck lol...   laters bro



Thanks Doc.....can always use some green mojo....I hve 10 plants and a clone going right now...all in 2 tents in 1 room...and it is coming up on a year since I took up this fascinating hobby...  If you go big just be careful...you don't want to wind up going away.....


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> nice job HL, i got that same problem in my grow room,lol.



Hey chef...thanks for popping in...yeah it's a nice problem to hve after the horrible start I had to this grow....  I am hoping for 4 to 5 females from the crew I hve assembled....as soon as the females start showing i will be taking clones from them before putting them into flower...


----------



## ozzydiodude

Green Mojo


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey ham, all is looking great as always. I see you have them bent over, always interesting seeing plants that were trained in some way bush out. Oh and your cat is looking at you like "what? don't look at me... I didn't do anything..."


----------



## Locked

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Green Mojo




Thanks ozzy.....my plants are feeling the love now from all this green mojo...they are looking better and better...I just can't leave them again....luckily X-mas is my busy season at UPS and I can't take any more vacation till Jan 2010 at the earliest....


----------



## tcbud

Looking Excellent Mr. von Budmeister.  I am serioulsy looking at Nirvanas Bubblilicious, (dang that was hard to spell.) is that the breeder you got yours from?  Just curious, thanks.


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Hey ham, all is looking great as always. I see you have them bent over, always interesting seeing plants that were trained in some way bush out. Oh and your cat is looking at you like "what? don't look at me... I didn't do anything..."



Hey Mental...nice to see you drop in...yes the training has begun...I can't afford them to get too tall so I bent them over....sounds perverted...

And yeah my cat loves to sneak in the tent and bask under the HPS light...he does not do it when the MH light is in use...he likes the HPS....


----------



## Locked

tcbud said:
			
		

> Looking Excellent Mr. von Budmeister.  I am serioulsy looking at Nirvanas Bubblilicious, (dang that was hard to spell.) is that the breeder you got yours from?  Just curious, thanks.



Well thank you Miss tc...the Bubblicious this cross is from is called SF Hansel...I don't know anything about who or what that is though...got the beans on seedbay in an auction....sounded tasty so I bought them....


----------



## pcduck

Looking real nice HL :aok:


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:
			
		

> Looking real nice HL :aok:



Thanks pc....I look back to the beginning of this grow (which is a great reason in itself to keep a journal) and can't believe how far they hve come....


----------



## Locked

Took the Bub cross out of the chamber of sex and i think I see the first sign of ballz....will shoot pics tomorrow...


----------



## Locked

Snapped some pics of the tent creatures...It is looking more and more like the Bubblicious cross is getting yam bags..... 

Here is Bub....




What's everyone think? I am going to gve it a few more days but it looks male to me at this point.. I hope I am wrong...


----------



## Locked

The rest of the crew....


----------



## the chef

Looking good HL. Looks alomst like a hemie huh? Hate that , wanna try a bubble and a wowie together. What are the plans now?


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Looking good HL. Looks alomst like a hemie huh? Hate that , wanna try a bubble and a wowie together. What are the plans now?



For right now the plan is denial.... I am hoping those are not nuts but they sure look like them....if they are for sure then it's off to the gallows for it....


----------



## IRISH

nice show bro. ...


----------



## Locked

IRISH said:
			
		

> nice show bro. ...



Thanks Irish....looks like I hve an execution to take care of when I get home from work tonight....was looking forward to some bubblegum tasting buds so that sucks...


----------



## the chef

Hey HL i was wondering is there any t-chromes in the pollen?


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Hey HL i was wondering is there any t-chromes in the pollen?



I don't believe there is chef....I don't plan on lettin any pollen fly that's for sure...


----------



## Locked

So it looks like the Bubb cross is male....so it now has a date with death tonight....


----------



## the chef

Goodbye bubble, we hardly knew ya.


----------



## sundancer245

that sucks bro... death to all male MJ plants!   seeds suck! we ran across some supposed "dro" the other day and it was so full of seeds i had to pass


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> that sucks bro... death to all male MJ plants!   seeds suck! we ran across some supposed "dro" the other day and it was so full of seeds i had to pass



Yeah it was not easy...it smelled sooooo good....damn males


----------



## FA$TCA$H

y'all are a wealth of knowledge! soakin it up like a sponge. thanx $


----------



## Locked

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> y'all are a wealth of knowledge! soakin it up like a sponge. thanx $



Isn't this place just great?


----------



## Locked

Just pulled the plants out of the Chamber of Sex and I hve another damn male.....  This one is one of the Rex SD x Chemdog DD....So that's 0 fer 2 so far....I am going to put my Headband cross in there next and see what it is....god I am hoping it's a girl..of all the plants I hve going now I really want this one to be female...fingers crossed...


----------



## the chef

Damn! Was hopeing to see the chem d in flower. Eastcoast chef mojo to the headband HL!


----------



## mistisrising

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Just pulled the plants out of the Chamber of Sex and I hve another damn male.....  This one is one of the Rex SD x Chemdog DD....So that's 0 fer 2 so far



That sucks. Are you going make any beans with those boys, you have a couple of heady strains going, might mix up nice.


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Damn! Was hopeing to see the chem d in flower. Eastcoast chef mojo to the headband HL!



Thanks chef...I still hve two more Rez sd x chemdog dd I believe...so it cld still happen...


----------



## Locked

mistisrising said:
			
		

> That sucks. Are you going make any beans with those boys, you have a couple of heady strains going, might mix up nice.




No not gonna do any pollinating with these..looking for a mother plant or two....I do hve something in the works to add to this grow and I will be making beans with those......


----------



## Locked

Some pics from today Nov 14th 2009...

Everyone is looking healthy and I added a pipe cleaner to each one to tie them down a bit more....
The PakistaniRyder clone is just taking off now....when it gets a bit bigger i will take 2 clones off of this one and flower it...

I also hve added 4 White Dwarfs by Buddha to the tent...Me and the wifey are running low on this strain so she ordered me to grow some more of it...lol
Also put a Super Silver Haze bean in a rapid rooter plug...I got the beans from a seedbank that has been getting really bad reviews so I want to see if it germs...


----------



## 225smokestack

WOW man! That clone has really taken off, looks awesome!  Nice job


----------



## Locked

225smokestack said:
			
		

> WOW man! That clone has really taken off, looks awesome!  Nice job



Thanks smokestack....when it gets bigger I am going to take 2 or 3 clones off of it and grow them out...wanna keep this strain around for a while...


----------



## the chef

nice HL!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> nice HL!



Thanks chef....almost all of them hve alternating nodes now so time to sex them and see who is who...


----------



## IRISH

rubbernecking through HL... 

looks good bro... ...


----------



## Locked

IRISH said:
			
		

> rubbernecking through HL...
> 
> looks good bro... ...



Thanks Irish...I am getting ready to check the 12/12 tent and look for females....:hubba:  I think I saw the early signs of one this morning but i was late for work and in a rush....fingers crossed...


----------



## Locked

I hve finally gotten a confirmed female...and it's one of the Rez SD x Chemdog DD....   That makes me very happy...it was not easy to see but there are fine white hairs coming off three shoots...so it's a good thing I got my rapid rooter plugs in the mail today from ebay because I will be taking some clones from this girl this week....   Tried to get a pic of the hairs but they are way too fine right now for my crappy camera to pick up....also hve some pics of the ChemHead and my wonderful pakiryder which has snow capped buds now that look oh so yummy....anyway to the pics...

The confirmed female Rez cross....



ChemHead....


The Paki....





Now I hve one tent going 12/12 with the paki, the female Rez, Chemhead, and a cpl Chemdog x Sensi in it...hopefully I will pull at least one female Sensi cross and the headband cross...

The 12/12 tent....


----------



## 225smokestack

> snow capped buds now that look oh so yummy



Isn't that the truth!  Can't wait to see what she looks like when it is done. You can go skiing on that bad girl!


----------



## sundancer245

wow those paki buds are lookin tasty! way to go dude, best looking non-auto auto plant around lol


----------



## HazeMe

Looking good! That Pakistan Ryder looks like a winner. Can't wait to see the SD x Chemdog and the Headband x Chemdog in flower. Looks like you got things turned around for the good. Nice Job, Hamster.

HazeMe


----------



## Locked

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Isn't that the truth!  Can't wait to see what she looks like when it is done. You can go skiing on that bad girl!



Lol...thanks smokestack....she is getting sexier by the day....


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> wow those paki buds are lookin tasty! way to go dude, best looking non-auto auto plant around lol



Yeah she has become quite the stunner....I hope she smokes as good as she looks...:hubba:


----------



## Locked

HazeMe said:
			
		

> Looking good! That Pakistan Ryder looks like a winner. Can't wait to see the SD x Chemdog and the Headband x Chemdog in flower. Looks like you got things turned around for the good. Nice Job, Hamster.
> 
> HazeMe



Thanks Haze...things hve gotten better for sure...I can not wait for the Chemdog crosses to flower as well....and the Paki is just the icing on the cake right now...almost chucked her...glad I didn't


----------



## Locked

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you got a female from the elite genetics beans...  Im still waiting for mine in the mail LOL.. Im not holding my breath... That pak ryder looks great but maybe you should just call it just plain pakistani because it has no ryder lol



Oh that female is from SeedBay gear...I am still waiting on that ChemHead from EG to show sex...that really sucks that they got popped before they sent your order out....and I agree on the Pakiryder thing... I feel weird typing it...it's just a paki hold the ryder....


----------



## legalize_freedom

Lookin Good HAM!  I can smell that paki from here!


----------



## Relentless999

looks great buddy!


----------



## Locked

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Lookin Good HAM!  I can smell that paki from here!



Thanks Bro...she is stinking up the tent she is in for sure...matter of fact she is stinking up the whole room....


----------



## Locked

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> looks great buddy!



Thanks for popping in Dude...things hve gotten better for sure....  Can't wait to start flowering some ladies out...


----------



## Locked

Well no doubt about it now....my ChemHead developed some yam bags...


  What pisses me off is I finally got that weird leaf thing straightened out and all the new growth was looking perfect....


On the bright side I had a Chemdog dd x Sensi show as female....

The ChemHead dies tonight....

I also uploaded some bud porn from the Paki....she is one sexy beotch...

And here is the whole 12/12 tent...


----------



## the chef

Death to all male mj plants! That's the way my second easyryder looked and now he's on his way to a landfill in little bitty pieces.


----------



## newgreenthumb

Looking good Hamster, as I looked through the thread it looks like you overcame some obstacles with success.  The male thing can be rather frustrating especially if you don't plan on breeding.  Green Mojo to you.
:bong: :farm:


----------



## Locked

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Looking good Hamster, as I looked through the thread it looks like you overcame some obstacles with success.  The male thing can be rather frustrating especially if you don't plan on breeding.  Green Mojo to you.
> :bong: :farm:



Thanks for the mojo....and yeah this has been a challenging grow so far but I hve learned a lot so it's a success no matter what...


----------



## pcduck

What a bummer on the male *HL*


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:
			
		

> What a bummer on the male *HL*



Yeah that one was painful...I was pulling for that one to be female over all the others...it is what it is...


----------



## Locked

I hve added 2 Auto White Dwarfs to the grow because my jars are running low on that strain and the wife wants more...  If I get one male and one female i will be making seeds.





This is what the clone from the Paki is looking like...looking healthy and getting bigger....



And this is my most healthy and bushy looking Rez cross...it will get flipped as soon as I get room in the 12/12 tent....it looks so healthy though....



I took a clone last night from the Rez cross that has shown as female...it is doing well in the humidity dome...going to take a clone from the Sensi cross tonight I believe.


----------



## the chef

Greenage my friend! Just curious how is your average yeild from the wd? Keep it green my friend.


----------



## OldHippieChick

Wow Hamster you have definately taken some winding roads on this grow. I like that you just went with the flow and adjusted. I confess I had the same thought wondering if the fed was zapping our mail recently with my sucky germination rate. That paki looks H O T ! Prettiest Christmas Tree I've ever seen. 
OHC


----------



## sundancer245

dude your making me want to try that white drawf lol  we ran across some sour diesel the other day...WOW that was some tasty bud! the guy had that and some wonder haze, both were very good...picked up a 4.1 gram bud of the sour D from him that we got 9 doobs and a bowl from, couldnt believe how far it went :holysheep:


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Greenage my friend! Just curious how is your average yield from the wd? Keep it green my friend.



Thanks chef...if I remember correctly the yield was between an ounce and an ounce and a half dry on the WD's...what it lacks in yield it makes up for in potency and flavor...the aroma from these buds when dried and cured is ridiculous...I hve a friend who can't smoke due to his job but every time he comes over he wants to just sit and smell the White Dwarf jar for a while... 
It has a nice flavor when smoked also.


----------



## Locked

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Wow Hamster you have definately taken some winding roads on this grow. I like that you just went with the flow and adjusted. I confess I had the same thought wondering if the fed was zapping our mail recently with my sucky germination rate. That paki looks H O T ! Prettiest Christmas Tree I've ever seen.
> OHC



Thanks OHC...sometimes it is easier to just go with the flow and hve an open ended game plan. I sure hope they are not zapping our mail though..  I like a good challenge but that wld suck...
The Paki continues to get better and better as the buds get bigger and denser the closer I get towards harvest...I am very glad I took that clone of her..if she smokes anywhere near as good as she looks I will keep this strain going through cloning for quite a while...


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> dude your making me want to try that white drawf lol  we ran across some sour diesel the other day...WOW that was some tasty bud! the guy had that and some wonder haze, both were very good...picked up a 4.1 gram bud of the sour D from him that we got 9 doobs and a bowl from, couldnt believe how far it went :holysheep:



You know I hve grown quite a few strains of autos and I keep going back to the White Dwarf..it really is that good. RRF yields better and on some levels the smoke is just as strong and tastes great but the WD just has something about it...you shld consider it in your next grow even if it is just 1 or 2 plants on the side of some other strains...that's what is great about autos...if you hve a veg tent going like I do then you can just slip 1 or 2 of them in there and in 60-70 days you hve harvest time.  
I hve never had SD but I am hoping the Rez SD x Chemdog DD will lean more towards the SD side of things...


----------



## fruity86

hamster the paki looks fantastic when is she done


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

ill pay for those pollen sacks!!! haha just joking but i asked a hand full of breeders if they can just sell  me pollen instead of seeds but they all say no


----------



## the chef

Hey HL how long do you run your lights in veg?


----------



## Locked

fruity86 said:
			
		

> hamster the paki looks fantastic when is she done




Thanks.... she still has a cpl weeks I am guessing... I am going to start looking at the trichs this coming week. My guess is at least 3 weeks left maybe 4.


----------



## Locked

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> ill pay for those pollen sacks!!! haha just joking but i asked a hand full of breeders if they can just sell  me pollen instead of seeds but they all say no



Yeah I probably shld hve tried to let them do theirthing and then collect the pollen...but I didn't want to be bothered with it right now... I hve a lot on my plate...


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Hey HL how long do you run your lights in veg?



24 hours for the first cpl weeks then down to 18/6 for the rest of the time...I like to gve the young seedlings as much light as possible to let them get established and then when I switch to 18/6 it actually looks like they enjoy the 6 hours of no light as well...it's nice to see them perk back up when the lights come on as well...


----------



## the chef

Kewl thanks gonna give a try with the roadrunner.


----------



## sundancer245

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> You know I hve grown quite a few strains of autos and I keep going back to the White Dwarf..it really is that good. RRF yields better and on some levels the smoke is just as strong and tastes great but the WD just has something about it...you shld consider it in your next grow even if it is just 1 or 2 plants on the side of some other strains...that's what is great about autos...if you hve a veg tent going like I do then you can just slip 1 or 2 of them in there and in 60-70 days you hve harvest time.
> I hve never had SD but I am hoping the Rez SD x Chemdog DD will lean more towards the SD side of things...


 
ok im sold:hubba: i am gonna have to grab a cpl beans of it and try it out...i just built a flower room inside my grow room so i now have a multi area grow room, ill have to wait till things clear out some and i get more light but i will def have to grow some, it sounds killer...i was really kinda impressed, i had heard that the sour d has a slight fuel smell/taste and couldnt imagine that being appealing as i cant stand the smell of diesel but it was actually a good smell, kinda like diesel but not nasty...and as for taste it had a slight fruity taste, not at all what i woulda expected based on the smell... the buzz was a sativa high, very up...nice stuff!


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> ok im sold:hubba: i am gonna have to grab a cpl beans of it and try it out...i just built a flower room inside my grow room so i now have a multi area grow room, ill have to wait till things clear out some and i get more light but i will def have to grow some, it sounds killer...i was really kinda impressed, i had heard that the sour d has a slight fuel smell/taste and couldnt imagine that being appealing as i cant stand the smell of diesel but it was actually a good smell, kinda like diesel but not nasty...and as for taste it had a slight fruity taste, not at all what i woulda expected based on the smell... the buzz was a sativa high, very up...nice stuff!



I hve to grow some hvy leaning sativa stuff...I really want to try a very up sat high...
If you enjoy a very narcotic like high then you will enjoy the WD....  That is my favorite right before bed high...


----------



## Locked

Things continue to march on...Got another female Chemdog D x Sensi so that makes:

1 Rez SD x Chemdog DD (female)
2 Chemdog DD x Sensi Star (female)

I also had a Chemdog dd x sensi show balls....

  What sucks is this plant was kickin butt...here's 2 pics of it and you can see how the lst has gotten it wide...

 too bad it showed yam bags... 

The Rez is already flowering up big time...by weekend there will be buds on it...this might be my mother plant. I hve a cutting in my clone dome so if it buds up nicely I will veg the clone all the way out and keep it as a mother.

2 of my females....


----------------------------------------------------------------------------The Paki Update------------------------------------------------------------------------


*So the Paki continues to amaze me...the buds are so sugar coated and the plant reeks. I checked the trichs with my scope and they are mostly clear with a few cloudy and no ambers...

Some BUD PORN.......



*


----------



## the chef

Dang blasted males. The paki is looking most awsome HL.


----------



## 225smokestack

Paki is looking outstanding!  Wish I could smell that goodness!


----------



## Locked

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Paki is looking outstanding!  Wish I could smell that goodness!



Thanks smokestack...she smells a lot like spearmint gum...this is the first strain I hve ever grown that smells this way.


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Dang blasted males. The paki is looking most awsome HL.



Yeah chef...I was bitten by the male bug again...but you are right the paki is looking awesome so that's a good reason to not get down about the male...


----------



## sundancer245

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks smokestack...she smells a lot like spearmint gum...this is the first strain I hve ever grown that smells this way.


 

no kidding spearmint huh...my wife would LOVE that, thats her favorite...sure is a nice looking plant bro nice job!


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> no kidding spearmint huh...my wife would LOVE that, thats her favorite...sure is a nice looking plant bro nice job!



Thanks sun....I just hope it smokes as good as it looks and smells... I am almost out of White Dwarf...I need another narcotic like strain...


----------



## tcbud

Just stopping in to see how things are going/growing on.  Looks like you got it all under control there......
Paki is amazing looking bud covered xmas tree shapped plant....AWEsome.


----------



## Relentless999

lookin good bro!


----------



## Locked

tcbud said:
			
		

> Just stopping in to see how things are going/growing on.  Looks like you got it all under control there......
> Paki is amazing looking bud covered xmas tree shapped plant....AWEsome.



Thanks for stopping by tc....the paki is quite the looker....


----------



## Locked

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> lookin good bro!



Thanks Brother....things are going well now...now it's time to get some fat buds a growing...


----------



## Relentless999

yup! I cant wait to see them!


----------



## o K U S H o

Wow that bud porn made me hard. No lie hahaha:holysheep:


----------



## Locked

o K U S H o said:
			
		

> Wow that bud porn made me hard. No lie hahaha:holysheep:



Nothing like a good stiffy brought on by some bud pornage...  Thanks for looking


----------



## MichiganDude

That Paki looks like a freaking Christmas tree!  Tis the Season!  

Looking good bro...can't wait to see where this is headed!


----------



## Locked

MichiganDude said:
			
		

> That Paki looks like a freaking Christmas tree!  Tis the Season!
> 
> Looking good bro...can't wait to see where this is headed!



You and me both... I usually hve an idea how my grows are going to go...but not this one...
And thanks for checking out my X-mas tree...no presents under it..the presents are on it.... I know you can not tell how good the smopke is going to be by just looking at the buds but i hve _*HIGH*_ hopes for these buds....:hubba:


----------



## Locked

Two more males showed up in the tent tonight...One Rez cross and one sensi cross...what sucks is the Rez is my best plant out of the bunch....a pure beauty...perfect leaf structure, a dark green color, not too stretchy...but male 





Then we hve the Rez female now flowering..






Then we hve the 12/12 tent...


And finally the 2 males destined for the dumpster...



So that leaves me at 1 female Rez cross and 2 female Sensi crosses...I hve one more Rez that has not shown yet...hoping for it to be female so it will even things out at 2 each...


----------



## the chef

C'mon rez, sorry to hear about the hims. What breeder did you get the beans from HL? Green mojo yo the rez!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> C'mon rez, sorry to hear about the hims. What breeder did you get the beans from HL? Green mojo yo the rez!



Thanks for the mojo chef... I got the beans on seedbay...I forget the actual breeder info...just remember they are Rez SD x Chemdog DD not sure if Rez did the crossing or another breeder...


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Males are always the better looking healthier faster growing plants btw.

t4


----------



## Locked

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Males are always the better looking healthier faster growing plants btw.
> 
> t4



Yeah I agree...that has been my experience as well...just sucked because I really bonded with this one...


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah I agree...that has been my experience as well...just sucked because I really bonded with this one...[/quo
> 
> 
> 
> lucky you make your self a lower branch cross you dont need to polinate the whole plant


----------



## 420benny

Howdy Hamster! That paki does look sweet. I am going out on a limb and guarantee you will be blazed and grinning from the first toke. If you don't, then send it to me for disposal by fire, lol.


----------



## Locked

420benny said:
			
		

> Howdy Hamster! That paki does look sweet. I am going out on a limb and guarantee you will be blazed and grinning from the first toke. If you don't, then send it to me for disposal by fire, lol.



Thanks benny...okay..she is all yours if I don't like the smoke....


----------



## IRISH

hello HL. 

you have a place you can let them two boys make you some pollen? i would def get some pollen from the sensi. ...

sweet paki brother...


----------



## Locked

IRISH said:
			
		

> hello HL.
> 
> you have a place you can let them two boys make you some pollen? i would def get some pollen from the sensi. ...
> 
> sweet paki brother...



Brother I wish I cld...my wife has been super super cool with all of this...so much so that she let me take over the whole 2nd bedroom(we only hve 2) with the whole grow operation...if i try and expand outward to another room I will be toast...  I think I need a bigger house to keep up with my growing obsession...


----------



## Locked

Some pics at the bottom of the Rez SD x Chemdog DD flowering....I still hve another Rez that is refusing to show sex even though it has alternating nodes...hopefully it will be female also...

Pics of the Paki.....


   There are more bud shots of her in my 3rd journal since she is technically a holdover from my 3rd grow....


----------



## Locked

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Dude that Paki looks very nice, even though it doesnt have any ryder its a very nice pheno, make sure you save a mother from that strain!! I have topped every plant I have grown for a while now, I think my next grow Im just going to grow straight up!! Your plants are looking very good now Ham!



Thanks ME...I hve a healthy clone from her that is getting bigger by the day...not sure if I am going to make her the mother or pull 2 clones from it and then flower her out also...
Overall I feel like I hve found the groove on this grow now...the Rez and Sensi crosses are all doing well and look healthy.


----------



## the chef

Shaweet! i'd say you perrty much got it down my brother!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Shaweet! i'd say you perrty much got it down my brother!



Thanks chef...it does seem to be going smoothly...now I just hve to keep it going that way...


----------



## Locked

Just a note to keep my dates straight...days they started flowering:
Rez female #1 11-16
Sensi female #1 11-19
Sensi female # 2 11-23
Rez female #2 11-28

The last Rez cross showed as female last night so I hve 2 of each... I took 3 clones off it last night as well.


----------



## monkeybusiness

That Paki looks awesome. Great Job!


----------



## Locked

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> That Paki looks awesome. Great Job!



Thanks mb....I am getting antsy now...looking forward till the chop on her...


----------



## Locked

Okay well I called this the continually changing grow for a reason...  I was going to add an auto to the grow in a dwc setup but space restrictions hve killed the dwc part. I am adding 4 autos though in soil though...2 White Dwarfs from Buddha which this will be the 3rd time growing this strain...I love it as does the wife. I am also adding a DieselRyder and a Quicksilver freebie bean...all are non fem except the Quicksilver so I will be making seeds if I get a male...I am tired of paying for auto beans...might as well make my own. Some pics of the newbies:

White Dwarfs....



DieselRyder....


Quicksilver....


The Quicksilver is an auto but not considered a Dwarf....so it might get a bit big..lst will be used if needed...

Here is a pic of the clone from the Paki...a lil bit bigger and she will get flipped to 12/12...


Also getting my next Attitude order ready for the 4th of December so that I can take advantage of the great UFO's coming up...probably going to get some White Dwarf, Red dwarf, and some Onyx.


----------



## fruity86

that clone looks good hamster keep up the good work:aok:


----------



## the chef

Looking HL gonna keep an eye on the quicksilver.


----------



## sundancer245

wow dude, im impressed with how big that paki clone has gotten  how old is she now?


----------



## Locked

fruity86 said:
			
		

> that clone looks good hamster keep up the good work:aok:



Thanks fruity....


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Looking HL gonna keep an eye on the quicksilver.



Thanks for coming by chef...yeah I am interested in that quicksilver also...I want to see how big she gets.


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> wow dude, im impressed with how big that paki clone has gotten  how old is she now?



Thanks Bro...I will hve to go back and check and see when I took that clone...I think it was the 2nd or 3rd week of October...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hey Ham   I know you grew those white dwarfs before...  how would you rate the smell??  i got a few beans and was just wondering if they really stank?  Ill be asking the same about that Dieselryder once it gets larger...


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Hey Ham   I know you grew those white dwarfs before...  how would you rate the smell??  i got a few beans and was just wondering if they really stank?  Ill be asking the same about that Dieselryder once it gets larger...



Once they start flowering they start to smell a lot...very very skunkish...but I am in love with that smoke...that's why I am growing yet again...


----------



## the chef

Congrats HL!


----------



## 225smokestack

Everything looking great as always HL!


----------



## tryer77

Yeah, got in at the end of the show, but still... a LOT of info to be had here.

Suddenly becoming interested in white dwarfs 

Good luck on your clone, Hamster!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Congrats HL!



Thanks chef...


----------



## Locked

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Everything looking great as always HL!



Het smokestack...thanks...how was your vacay? Good i hope...


----------



## Locked

tryer77 said:
			
		

> Yeah, got in at the end of the show, but still... a LOT of info to be had here.
> 
> Suddenly becoming interested in white dwarfs
> 
> Good luck on your clone, Hamster!



Hey tryer...this show is just beginning....they hve just started flowering so this is when the magic starts to happen....  White Dwarfs kick some butt....


----------



## Locked

Some pics of how the girls are coming along now as they transition into flowering young women.... 

Oh and a paki pic...this shld be it's last week on earth.....I think the chop will happen this weekend...


----------



## sundancer245

your ladies are looking great bro, just looked back to see when you started the paki, looks like around 4 months ago, she def didnt know she was an auto lol should have been done twice now...i was looking at your cooltube in those pics, is that a 6" exhaust on that? looks like it is but i see you have what looks like dryer hose on it, the really flexable stuff...i have only been able to find it in 4", if you have it in 6 where did you find it??? i REALLY need some:hubba:


----------



## the chef

Looking sweet MVP! so if its not a true auto will it still be considered a ryder?


----------



## sundancer245

nevermind dude i found it at HTG...shoulda thought to look there:doh:


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> nevermind dude i found it at HTG...shoulda thought to look there:doh:



Sorry Bro...this is peak season for me...I just got home from work...I am doing 12 hour days till after x-mas...just saw your question...yeah I got it from HTG...I cld not find it at Lowes or Home Depot...


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Looking sweet MVP! so if its not a true auto will it still be considered a ryder?



Thanks chef....I wld hve to say it does not get to wear the ryder badge... Although it did stay short so maybe it can be a honorary ryder...but no auto for sure....


----------



## the chef

Maybe a mini paki?


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Maybe a mini paki?



I might hve to eventually cross it and name it myself...I wld love to cross it with some real good genetics...


----------



## the chef

You should try it with the white dwarf.


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> You should try it with the white dwarf.



Now that is a good idea chef...I hve the two white dwarfs growing...so if one is male i can use the pollen to make a cross....


----------



## the chef

Thats gonna be some potent smoke HL.


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Thats gonna be some potent smoke HL.



Yeah and if I get plants leaning more towards a really tall white dwarf it will increase yield...


----------



## sundancer245

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Sorry Bro...this is peak season for me...I just got home from work...I am doing 12 hour days till after x-mas...just saw your question...yeah I got it from HTG...I cld not find it at Lowes or Home Depot...


 

no problem dude...i had looked around for it and couldnt find it anywhere, after seeing your light i thought to check with HTG knowing you probably got your cooltube there and prob ordered it with the tube, thats what i was planning to do is order them with my lights...12hrs   man i dont envy you those hours, i did 12's for 9 months a cpl years back, no life but the money's nice :hubba:   12's are for MJ plants not ppl lol


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> no problem dude...i had looked around for it and couldnt find it anywhere, after seeing your light i thought to check with HTG knowing you probably got your cooltube there and prob ordered it with the tube, thats what i was planning to do is order them with my lights...12hrs   man i dont envy you those hours, i did 12's for 9 months a cpl years back, no life but the money's nice :hubba:   12's are for MJ plants not ppl lol



Glad you found it....and yeah the hours blow...thank god it is only till x-mas is over....I cld not do these hours for 9 months that's for sure...when I was in the USAF I worked 12 hour shifts but it was 3 days on 3 days off so that rocked...


----------



## Locked

Okay was a busy day in tentville tonight...First off I had the first clone I took from the Rez cross show roots today so it went into soil...I am 2 for 2 now with the cloning...it is so easy once you take the cutting...just leave it alone and keep the humidity high.... 

The other thing was I took the main cola off the Paki...it had about 25% ambers but the rest of the plant was a lot less...maybe 10%...took some pics and it is hanging in my drying closet...

First 2 pics is the White Dwarfs...next 2 are of the beheaded Paki...last 2 are cola shots...


----------



## Locked

some pics of the cola from the Paki after trimming...it is very icky sticky...


----------



## Locked

One more pic....I call it a tent full of happiness... 



This grow is going so well it makes me think back to my first and all the things I did wrong...


----------



## zipflip

right on hamster :aok:


----------



## Locked

zipflip said:
			
		

> right on hamster :aok:



zip what's up? They were going to send out a search party for ya....
Glad everything is okay and thanks for stopping by...


----------



## fruity86

the paki cola looks great hamster can i have some plz


----------



## sundancer245

wow looks awesome bro...bet thats gonna be some tasty bud, we are about ten days out now from choppin, its getting harder and harder to wait esp since we cant find anything but bunk garbage weed around here right now and we have all that in the grow room :hubba:  but i am patient and i will wait lol


----------



## the chef

Way to go HL! Looks very not bad.


----------



## IRISH

nice. nice. i like that^ , a tent full of happiness!:hubba: ...(thats what i call my room)...lol...

it's sweet to be able to chop something, while the grow is still chugg'in along...wish i had more room...lol...looks sweet HL...


----------



## Locked

fruity86 said:
			
		

> the paki cola looks great hamster can i have some plz



Sure....when you comin by?


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> wow looks awesome bro...bet thats gonna be some tasty bud, we are about ten days out now from choppin, its getting harder and harder to wait esp since we cant find anything but bunk garbage weed around here right now and we have all that in the grow room :hubba:  but i am patient and i will wait lol



Thanks sd....10 days huh...yeah that's about when I start climbing the walls looking for excuses to *chop now*....  You are going to be in heaven when you finally get to smoke some of that....:hubba:


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Way to go HL! Looks very not bad.



Lol...thanks chef....I think.... is that like sorta pretty....?


----------



## Locked

IRISH said:
			
		

> nice. nice. i like that^ , a tent full of happiness!:hubba: ...(thats what i call my room)...lol...
> 
> it's sweet to be able to chop something, while the grow is still chugg'in along...wish i had more room...lol...looks sweet HL...



Irish my man...what's up....yeah just peering into the tent makes me smile a big ole smile....and yes it is totally awesome to be able to chop a lil here and there and still hve a full grow going....


----------



## sundancer245

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks sd....10 days huh...yeah that's about when I start climbing the walls looking for excuses to *chop now*.... You are going to be in heaven when you finally get to smoke some of that....:hubba:


 
yeah no kidding, its gonna be a LONG ten days, plus the wait for drying and curing


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> yeah no kidding, its gonna be a LONG ten days, plus the wait for drying and curing



Yeah the wait once it is trimmed and hanging is even worse for me....I try and forget it is hanging in the closet for days at a time...


----------



## Locked

Okay so it looks like the White Dwarfs hve shown sex and one is male and one is female....funny how that seemed to work out...  So the bean making is still on schedule.  





Then we hve the eldest Rez cross budding up nicely...





And last but not least the Paki clone...


I took a cpl Paki bud shots and I am going to post them in my 3rd grow journal...since the Paki is the lone holdover from that grow...


----------



## the chef

Sweet Hl, a new strain that should be called hamster paki.


----------



## sundancer245

that clone is doin awesome...have a family member thats gonna get us a clone from that sour diesel we had recently, and i think one of purple kush, cant wait to get them and grow them out the sd was really good, you've conviced me to try white dwarf i think were gonna order an auto bean of that and she wants one of purple wreck and grow them in dwc's


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Sweet Hl, a new strain that should be called hamster paki.



Lol...thanks chef....


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> that clone is doin awesome...have a family member thats gonna get us a clone from that sour diesel we had recently, and i think one of purple kush, cant wait to get them and grow them out the sd was really good, you've conviced me to try white dwarf i think were gonna order an auto bean of that and she wants one of purple wreck and grow them in dwc's



Mmmmm...Sour Diesel...I can't wait to try this Rez SD x Chemdog d....you will like the White Dwarf...I ordered 5 fem beans of it from attitude on Friday...


----------



## sundancer245

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Mmmmm...Sour Diesel...I can't wait to try this Rez SD x Chemdog d....you will like the White Dwarf...I ordered 5 fem beans of it from attitude on Friday...


 

5 from the tude huh, did you go auto's again? did you see the chefs ak shirt from attitude? it had an ak-47 on it (the weapon) very cool shirt :hubba: yeah if that rez sd x chemdog d is anything like the  SD we had you'll love it


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> 5 from the tude huh, did you go auto's again? did you see the chefs ak shirt from attitude? it had an ak-47 on it (the weapon) very cool shirt :hubba: yeah if that rez sd x chemdog d is anything like the  SD we had you'll love it



Yes 5 White Dwarf fem beans....My wife is demanding more of that smoke...


----------



## Locked

Update time on the 4 ladies...2 rez cross 2 sensi cross...

Here is my tray of youngsters...including DieselRyder, Quicksilver, Rez croos clone and Sensi cross clone....



Then we hve the superstar of the flowering tent...the 1st Rez cross to show female...I hve high hopes for this one...


A close up bud shot...


and 2 pics of a floor full of budding girls....


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Nice assortment Hamster...

but i can hear the crowd starting to chant:  

Paki! Paki! Paki! Paki! 

:holysheep:​


----------



## the chef

Rez....REZ!


----------



## midibullets

Awesome plants man, great job!   Just wanna take a bite of that Rez cross bud.


----------



## sundancer245

wow dude that rez is budding up real nice for only 3 weeks in ....looking awesome bro:hubba:


----------



## Locked

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Nice assortment Hamster...
> 
> but i can hear the crowd starting to chant:
> 
> Paki! Paki! Paki! Paki!
> 
> :holysheep:​



Lol.....Paki pics tonight I promise....


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Rez....REZ!



Hey chef....I think that Rez is gonna be a knockout....


----------



## Locked

Thanks midi and sundancer.....


----------



## the chef

What you need to do is smoke 3 grams and then try to write a smoke report:stoned: What did you say they were from? I'm thinkin a rez may have to be in the future. Seen some rez and chemdog strains on the tude.


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> What you need to do is smoke 3 grams and then try to write a smoke report:stoned: What did you say they were from? I'm thinkin a rez may have to be in the future. Seen some rez and chemdog strains on the tude.



These beans came from the icmag fundraiser on seedbay.....I will hve to try that...not sure if I cld smoke 3 grams in a sitting though....lol


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

3 grams in one sitting then making a smoke report... sounds fun! Heheh. 

So ham, in total you have two tents, each with at least a 600w hps right?


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> 3 grams in one sitting then making a smoke report... sounds fun! Heheh.
> 
> So ham, in total you have two tents, each with at least a 600w hps right?



Hey Mental...thanks for stopping in...I hve two tents of the same size and make. In one I hve a 400w going and in the other a 600w in a cool tube. I am flowering 4 ladies...2 rez cross and 2 sensi cross...the paki was also in this tent but the 4 girls hve gotten so wide they forced the paki out into my chamber of sex. The tent with the 400w has all my clones and the autos (2 White Dwarfs(1 male 1 female), 1 diesel ryder and 1 quicksiver)...


----------



## reidser

hey man just read through your journal there..she's an epic!!so much going on and the heartbreak wit the crappy seeds and doing your 12 hour days,hats off to u bro..hope the diesel go's great for ya..i'm thinkin about that next if i can get another tent goin..did you notice much of a difference in your lecy bill when you rigged up the other 1?
best of luck
reidser


----------



## Locked

reidser said:
			
		

> hey man just read through your journal there..she's an epic!!so much going on and the heartbreak wit the crappy seeds and doing your 12 hour days,hats off to u bro..hope the diesel go's great for ya..i'm thinkin about that next if i can get another tent goin..did you notice much of a difference in your lecy bill when you rigged up the other 1?
> best of luck
> reidser



Thanks Bro...yeah it has been a wild ride so far...started off rough but it has been running nice and smooth now...as for the electric...although i don't know exactly how much it has gone up it has gone up quite a bit...maybe 80-100 bucks a month...but that is for both lights and all the fans...a crap load. I hve one big inline fan which probably draws a bit and then a bunch of turbo fans.


----------



## Locked

Okay here is some pics of the Paki...I gave her a big trim and was going to harvest and then decided to keep her flowering till the weekend when i can do it properly...so here is a cpl pics....

Paki fullshot>>





Bud porn>>>


My Rez clone kickin arse>>




And finally for anyone who might not know what yam bags on a plant looks like here you go...my White Dwarf male>>


----------



## Locked

I hve to get that male White Dwarf out of the grow room...it looks like it will spew it's mad monkey seed anytime now....I will segregate it and collect the pollen when it drops....


----------



## the chef

paki, paki, rez, white dwarf! Sounds like the old SNL, chebogie, chebogie, chip, chip,chip, pepsi, pepsi! So what are the plans fer the male stuff?


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> paki, paki, rez, white dwarf! Sounds like the old SNL, chebogie, chebogie, chip, chip,chip, pepsi, pepsi! So what are the plans fer the male stuff?



What up chef...I love the old SNL.
My plans for the male goodness at the present moment are to pollinate a cpl buds on the female white dwarf so I can stop buying these beans for awhile....
I am kinda inclined to drop a lil bit of that pollen on a bud or two of my Rez or Sensi crosses....:hubba:  I know that will not make auto beans but still wld love to see what a cross of them wld create...and if i got 1 or 2 beans that had a bit of auto traits to them that wld be awesome...


----------



## the chef

OOh, do it with the rez. I'd love to see that combo!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> OOh, do it with the rez. I'd love to see that combo!



Yeah I think I wld like to see that too... I am going to collect it so i can do that...

I want to write a smoke report on that Paki but I am too high right now... Very strong but upity high...Me and the wife smoked a bowl of the main cola that has been drying...I will try and write a SR tomorrow.


----------



## the chef

Awsome!


----------



## reidser

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks Bro...yeah it has been a wild ride so far...started off rough but it has been running nice and smooth now...as for the electric...although i don't know exactly how much it has gone up it has gone up quite a bit...maybe 80-100 bucks a month...but that is for both lights and all the fans...a crap load. I hve one big inline fan which probably draws a bit and then a bunch of turbo fans.


 
cool hl thanks...so you and the wife had some of the paki cola...nice the rewards finally come in...i'd say its a struggle when its sitting there drying out and ya know you gotta leave it..well it defo would be for me with the crap thats around here to smoke..you got it all goin on there hl
peace


----------



## Locked

reidser said:
			
		

> cool hl thanks...so you and the wife had some of the paki cola...nice the rewards finally come in...i'd say its a struggle when its sitting there drying out and ya know you gotta leave it..well it defo would be for me with the crap thats around here to smoke..you got it all goin on there hl
> peace



Thanks for the kind words and yeah drying and curing can be a struggle...especially if you are out of smoke...which luckily I am not...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

I remember when you were trying to get that paki to flower, oh how the times have changed... she's a beauty that's for sure. 

As for drying... has anybody tried the ballast drying method? I've dried about 17 grams over the course of 24 hours on my ballast, hopefully the high turns out alright. But yeah, ballast drying is certainly a quick dry method if you're really in need of some bud!

And ham, when was the last time you were out of bud? Last year was it? Lol. Keep it green buddy .


----------



## 2Dog

That paki is a stunner! Go Hamster!!


----------



## ishnish

look'n sweet there HL.  glad to see things pull through for ya!
:48:
that Paki looks amazing!  is that the strains real name?  cause that's a nickname i have for my girlfriend, lol.


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> I remember when you were trying to get that paki to flower, oh how the times have changed... she's a beauty that's for sure.
> 
> As for drying... has anybody tried the ballast drying method? I've dried about 17 grams over the course of 24 hours on my ballast, hopefully the high turns out alright. But yeah, ballast drying is certainly a quick dry method if you're really in need of some bud!
> 
> And ham, when was the last time you were out of bud? Last year was it? Lol. Keep it green buddy .



Yeah Mental I remember those days...lol I will hve to gve that drying method  a try...and yeah it's been quite a long time since my jars were dry... It was about this time last year that i started this hobby that has quickly become an obsession...and next month it will be a year since i found MP...


----------



## Locked

2Dog said:
			
		

> That paki is a stunner! Go Hamster!!



Thanks girl.....  The Paki did all the hvy lifting though...


----------



## Locked

ishnish said:
			
		

> look'n sweet there HL.  glad to see things pull through for ya!
> :48:
> that Paki looks amazing!  is that the strains real name?  cause that's a nickname i have for my girlfriend, lol.



Ish...how the hell are ya? I hve not seen you around in a bit...hope all is well.
I don't know the actual genetics on it...it was called a Pakistani Ryder but it turned out to not be a stable auto and never flowered on it's own...I stripped it of its ryder title...


----------



## Locked

Just posting a pic in the difference in size between the White Dwarf Male and Female....they are the same age and hve been growing under the exact same conditions...lights and Nutrients wise...it's quite a difference..


----------



## 225smokestack

That is crazy how different they are growing! That Paki looks real sweet man, may have to try it out myself.  Who knows, I may get an actual auto


----------



## Locked

225smokestack said:
			
		

> That is crazy how different they are growing! That Paki looks real sweet man, may have to try it out myself.  Who knows, I may get an actual auto



Hey smokestack...yeah it's weird how the male is all tall and lanky and the female is short and squat...
The Paki is hanging in my downstairs closet...took her down late last night...me and the wife smoked some of the cola that is dry and curing in a jar...wow...nice taste and a strong buzz...up type high but not real functional...it's real hard to concentrate on it...I hve one more PakiRyder bean left...was wondering if it is auto or another unstable pheno? I will be taking two clones from the original Paki clone and putting it into flower soon...


----------



## sundancer245

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Just posting a pic in the difference in size between the White Dwarf Male and Female....they are the same age and hve been growing under the exact same conditions...lights and Nutrients wise...it's quite a difference..
> 
> View attachment 143058


 

i just sexed some blue mystic plants and all the males were tall like that and the females more short and squat...


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> i just sexed some blue mystic plants and all the males were tall like that and the females more short and squat...



Yeah maybe I just never noticed before or more likely it's because most of the autos I grow are feminized...so I hve not seen many auto males...come to think of it the only other one I hve seen is that auto fem bluekush which was supposed to be fem but was a male...


----------



## Locked

Well looks like the powdered sugar fairy came and visited the flowering tent last night... 
The buds hve been growing real nicely but there has been no smell and no icing on the buds yet...well the icing part is changing...a cpl pics






Hopefully this is just the start of nightly visits from said fairy........


----------



## the chef

Jeebus HL those are gonna be frosty!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Jeebus HL those are gonna be frosty!



Thanks chef...this is at 26 days of flower so hopefully it's just the start...I am glad I hve a healthy clone of this plant because it looks like it will become one of my Mother plants...


----------



## Locked

Just clipped the top of my male White Dwarf and put it in a zip-loc baggie till it dries and gives up it's male goodness....  Then the plan is going to be to brush some pollen on the female White Dwarf when it matures enough and I think I will brush a bud or two of the Rez cross and the Sensi cross and see what type of beans they make....


----------



## sundancer245

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks chef...this is at 26 days of flower so hopefully it's just the start...I am glad I hve a healthy clone of this plant because it looks like it will become one of my Mother plants...


 


my bagseed ladies are at 23 days of flower, still no crystals but hopefully soon...  hey ham, you use a vap right? heard you can do the smoke right off the plant wet...that true?


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> my bagseed ladies are at 23 days of flower, still no crystals but hopefully soon...  hey ham, you use a vap right? heard you can do the smoke right off the plant wet...that true?



Yes I do hve a vape...I never tried that though..I guess I cld see that working since with a vape you want to only vaporize the trichs...will hve to try it out...maybe tonight..it's too early to be getting ripped...I hve stuff I actually need to get done...lol


----------



## sundancer245

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yes I do hve a vape...I never tried that though..I guess I cld see that working since with a vape you want to only vaporize the trichs...will hve to try it out...maybe tonight..it's too early to be getting ripped...I hve stuff I actually need to get done...lol


 

lol i hear ya bro, im ready tho the wife finnaly got up so its time to blaze one...i was thinking if that was true it would be a good way for samples as you wouldnt have to quick dry and risk affecting the potency...


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> lol i hear ya bro, im ready tho the wife finnaly got up so its time to blaze one...i was thinking if that was true it would be a good way for samples as you wouldnt have to quick dry and risk affecting the potency...



Well I hve a single bud from my Paki that got clipped off while I was trimming her...I will try it tonight with part of it and let you know how it worked...


----------



## sundancer245

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Well I hve a single bud from my Paki that got clipped off while I was trimming her...I will try it tonight with part of it and let you know how it worked...


 
cool beans, we'll def interested in the results of that...


----------



## Locked

I took the ladies out for a watering and the buds are filling in nicely now...I also found another use for the pipe cleaners i use to tie down the branches...they also work great for pulling the outer "mini-colas" back in towards the center and back into the the stronger light...gotta love em...I snapped some pics..

These first two are of a Sensi cross



Then we hve my favorite the first Rez cross that showed...


----------



## homegrownhomer

*droolage*


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Looking sexy over there as always, eheh. I'd love to see what type of plants you'll end up with from your future breeding project .


----------



## Locked

homegrownhomer said:
			
		

> *droolage*



Thanks Homer....she is a sexy lady...


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Looking sexy over there as always, eheh. I'd love to see what type of plants you'll end up with from your future breeding project .



I am interested in that myself Mental...never made beans before...this shld be fun...


----------



## zipflip

> The powdered sugar fairy


:hubba: dont ya just love her tho :aok:
  girls look great


----------



## Locked

zipflip said:
			
		

> :hubba: dont ya just love her tho :aok:
> girls look great



She is my favorite zip.....and thanks for the compliment on the girls....I am at the point in the grow now where looking in on them brings a great big grin...and a lil drool...


----------



## Locked

Bad news for everyone who voted for the Diesel Ryder...even though it is only 2.5 inches tall it looks like it has a bunch of Yam Bags on top....

...I shld stick with fem auto seeds from now on unless I am breeding......


----------



## 225smokestack

BOO to that male HL!   But everything else is looking superb as always


----------



## Locked

225smokestack said:
			
		

> BOO to that male HL!   But everything else is looking superb as always



Thanks for booing him smokestack...I think I might torture him for a bit with some experiments.... When he dies it will not be a quick and painless death....this is where I go Mwahahahaha


----------



## sundancer245

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks for booing him smokestack...I think I might torture him for a bit with some experiments.... When he dies it will not be a quick and painless death....this is where I go Mwahahahaha


 

:rofl:  torture...i love it    that sux bro, i had 1 left to sex and was thinkin it would be female due to its short squat look but it grew nuts


----------



## the chef

man theres a lot of males popping up lately. Get midevil on his sorry butt!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> man theres a lot of males popping up lately. Get midevil on his sorry butt!



Oh he is going to to die....I hve decided to kill him...screw his pollen...I hve pollen from my white dwarf male that i will use to cross with...


----------



## the chef

Make him walk the green mile HL!


----------



## reidser

sorry to hear about the yam bags on the diesel ryder ham...the continually changing grow keeps true to its name though!lookin good with the rest buddy


----------



## Locked

reidser said:
			
		

> sorry to hear about the yam bags on the diesel ryder ham...the continually changing grow keeps true to its name though!lookin good with the rest buddy



Thanks Bro...yeah this grow seems to be aptly named...  It cld change some more soon....


----------



## Locked

Alright well I hve been taking pics for a cpl days now but with my peek season here I hve been working late and hve not been able to upload them...so here is a bunch of pics....I thought my Rez cross that showed first was going to be the superstar of the tent but one of the Chemdog Sensi crosses has taken over the superstar title....she is a bad *** plant and getting badder everyday....


----------



## Locked

More pics....These are it for now...smoked some Paki and I am toast now...

Edit...nevermind I am soooooo high I just posted the same pics that are in the post before this...


----------



## 225smokestack

haha.  How is the Paki smoke??


----------



## zipflip

dang hamster.
 i have always wanted to try autos out.  only my flower room is constantly having girls comin and goin(perpetual) and only has 12/12 schedule goin on in there. bummer
  maybe one day i will try them yet.
 but until then i'll get my auto thrills on here :hubba:  
  good lookin pix too ham :aok: bummer bout the male tho.


hey smokestack---- wat in the world is ur avatar of bro lol.  looks to be a mutant lama :rofl:


----------



## Locked

225smokestack said:
			
		

> haha.  How is the Paki smoke??



The Paki smoke is awesome smokestack...very strong


----------



## Locked

zipflip said:
			
		

> dang hamster.
> i have always wanted to try autos out.  only my flower room is constantly having girls comin and goin(perpetual) and only has 12/12 schedule goin on in there. bummer
> maybe one day i will try them yet.
> but until then i'll get my auto thrills on here :hubba:
> good lookin pix too ham :aok: bummer bout the male tho.
> 
> 
> hey smokestack---- wat in the world is ur avatar of bro lol.  looks to be a mutant lama :rofl:



Thanks zip...yeah the male sucks...


----------



## sundancer245

zipflip said:
			
		

> dang hamster.
> i have always wanted to try autos out. only my flower room is constantly having girls comin and goin(perpetual) and only has 12/12 schedule goin on in there. bummer
> maybe one day i will try them yet.
> but until then i'll get my auto thrills on here :hubba:
> good lookin pix too ham :aok: bummer bout the male tho.
> 
> 
> hey smokestack---- wat in the world is ur avatar of bro lol. looks to be a mutant lama :rofl:


 

hey zip, if you are runnin a perpetual then you have a veg area right? you should just grow a couple auto's in your veg area for something different thats what i do    plants are looking awesome ham, make a note to yourself..." post pics BEFORE smoking paki"   LOL


----------



## the chef

Jeebus! Party at HL's house soon!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Jeebus! Party at HL's house soon!



Lets do it chef.....you bring the munchies....


----------



## the chef

Hell brother i'll cook the munchies!


----------



## legalize_freedom

WOW Hammy!  It's been awhile since I checked in here I guess...things are lookin sooo good your way....buds are sparkling under the lights...who needs christmas ornaments...lol!

I stopped in to look at your LST job...good idea, pulling them back together like that, I may have to borrow that idea once I get flowering good.  I started my lst earlier in the growth than you did I guess, I started mine at like the 3rd node, bent them at a 90* angle, and then started tying out branches in dif. directions, they look like a spider spread across the tops of my pots.

Thanks for the tips on keeping them tied through flower...and tieng branches together to bring them back into the light.  Did you do any pruning on those of like sucker branches...or is that all natural growth?

did you ever try to do that wet smoke with the vape?  Just curios if that worked or not.

I think you got me convinced to try some auto white dwarfs in my veg cabinet.  I've been curious about them for awhile, I think you got me talked into trying a few.  I have a 400W in my veg, so I think I should have enough light.  Right now my veg is full of clones from the plants I just started flowering...I think I'm going to have to give some clones away, or see about trading some with a couple buddies of mine.  I took 4 off each plant (6) so I have like 24 clones right now...lol

Oh well....Looking Great Buddy...keep it up!


----------



## Locked

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> WOW Hammy!  It's been awhile since I checked in here I guess...things are lookin sooo good your way....buds are sparkling under the lights...who needs christmas ornaments...lol!
> 
> I stopped in to look at your LST job...good idea, pulling them back together like that, I may have to borrow that idea once I get flowering good.  I started my lst earlier in the growth than you did I guess, I started mine at like the 3rd node, bent them at a 90* angle, and then started tying out branches in dif. directions, they look like a spider spread across the tops of my pots.
> 
> Thanks for the tips on keeping them tied through flower...and tieng branches together to bring them back into the light.  Did you do any pruning on those of like sucker branches...or is that all natural growth?
> 
> did you ever try to do that wet smoke with the vape?  Just curios if that worked or not.
> 
> I think you got me convinced to try some auto white dwarfs in my veg cabinet.  I've been curious about them for awhile, I think you got me talked into trying a few.  I have a 400W in my veg, so I think I should have enough light.  Right now my veg is full of clones from the plants I just started flowering...I think I'm going to have to give some clones away, or see about trading some with a couple buddies of mine.  I took 4 off each plant (6) so I have like 24 clones right now...lol
> 
> Oh well....Looking Great Buddy...keep it up!



Thanks lf...yeah things hve gotten a whole hell of a lot smoother now...and thanks I had a good first experience with lst....I owe it to this site though...I read up on it and it worked well...I like the pipe cleaners better then string....if i had known about lst in my first grow maybe i wld not hve grown a 3 foot single cola instead of lots of colas...

You shld gve the White Dwarf a try...I keep going back to that strain...I really love it...great bag appeal, smell, taste and potency...

I hve not tried the damp buds in the vape....I hve been hella busy at work with it being UPS's busiest time of the year...by the time i got to the paki it was all dry....


----------



## Locked

Okay so I hve been focusing on the flowering tent but I do hve a veg tent with some autos and clones in it so here are some pics...

 Auto White Dwarf....




Paki clone....


QuickSilver Auto....


Eldest clone Rez cross....


The younger clones....


----------



## the chef

Nice HL, ever done the quicksilver before?


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Nice HL, ever done the quicksilver before?



Thanks chef...no this is my first time with QS...hve you done it?


----------



## the chef

Nope working on my first roadrunner. Might put it om next order depending on how you do.


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Nope working on my first roadrunner. Might put it om next order depending on how you do.



Well I will try and keep the updates coming on it...I am pretty much snowed in right now so I am thinking of reworking my whole veg tent since I hve nothing but time on my hands...


----------



## the chef

Same here brother!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Same here brother!



Well stay warm and stay baked....   Shld be a fun night...


----------



## the chef

Yeppers gonna chop little moby tonight. a x-mas treat! Here:48: lets get baked HL!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Yeppers gonna chop little moby tonight. a x-mas treat! Here:48: lets get baked HL!



I am half baked now chef...will be working on the other half in about 30 mins...


----------



## Locked

Took a few snaps when they came out to be watered....can't imagine how sexy they will be in another 4 weeks.... 

The pics are labeled so if you click on them it will say which is which...


----------



## the chef

My god the things we can do! That sensi star is frosty as hell HL! The rez, chemdog looks fatter huh? Half baked and prince valium is slapping me around brother!


----------



## Locked

Thanks chef...the sensi gives me goose bumps...I can only imagine how 4-6 more weeks of flowering will treat her...and me...:hubba: 

The buds on the 1st Rez that showed hve gotten alot fatter and in the pics you can see some hairs turning color...I really need to keep better notes in this GJ so I can hve a record of the things I am doing right...It got off to a rocky start but once things settled down this grow has been steam rolling along...It has been my best grow so far by far...I seem to be applying all the things i learned in my first cpl grows and it has paid off big time so far...knock on wood...


----------



## the chef

Must spread reputation around.....WTG buddy!


----------



## dirtyolsouth

HI hammy, evenin' Chef!

Wow.... very nice round of flower girls you've got going on there bud!  All of your strains look very dank.  I love multi strain grows too...  Variety really spices up our jars!

Peace!


----------



## Locked

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> HI hammy, evenin' Chef!
> 
> Wow.... very nice round of flower girls you've got going on there bud!  All of your strains look very dank.  I love multi strain grows too...  Variety really spices up our jars!
> 
> Peace!



Thanks dos...yeah the thing I love so much about MJ is the fact that there is so many different strains...it never gets boring...


----------



## Locked

Just a note for reference...Flipping Paki clone tonight she went into the flowering tent with the other ladies...


----------



## 225smokestack

WOWOWOW! Still 4 weeks to go??  Gonna be so awesome!  Keep it up man


----------



## mistisrising

4 wks!?! That'll be a monster. I know what you said, but the sensi looks the best from the pics. 

You gonna start another auto bean? Looks like you might run a little short on space, depending how long everything takes to finish.


----------



## Locked

225smokestack said:
			
		

> WOWOWOW! Still 4 weeks to go??  Gonna be so awesome!  Keep it up man



Thanks smokestack...yeah in another 4 weeksit will be off the hook for sure...I am not even sure of the flowering time so it cld be 4-6 more weeks...:holysheep:


----------



## Locked

mistisrising said:
			
		

> 4 wks!?! That'll be a monster. I know what you said, but the sensi looks the best from the pics.
> 
> You gonna start another auto bean? Looks like you might run a little short on space, depending how long everything takes to finish.



Thanks Bro...yeah the sensi girls hve come on strong and over taken the rez crosses...I hve 5 fem auto White Dwarfs waiting to go...I am going to organize my veg tent better and get some room in there for them...I put the Paki clone in flower last night and the clone dome is going into my chamber of sex...I cleaned it last night with bleach...it was full of algae...


----------



## tcbud

*Happy Holidays Mr. Von Budmiester ...to you, and the Mrs. Von Budmiester.*


----------



## Locked

tcbud said:
			
		

> *Happy Holidays Mr. Von Budmiester ...to you, and the Mrs. Von Budmiester.*



Thanks tc...Happy Holidays to you and your family....being snowed in is giving me cabin fever...


----------



## mistisrising

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> ....being snowed in is giving me cabin fever...



You, too? This crap is silly, isn't it?... We had barely any snow last year, but this one is off with a bang. Took me an hour to dig the car out. Although, it had been a few years since my last snow bong. No better hit from a bong, IMO.


----------



## Locked

mistisrising said:
			
		

> You, too? This crap is silly, isn't it?... We had barely any snow last year, but this one is off with a bang. Took me an hour to dig the car out. Although, it had been a few years since my last snow bong. No better hit from a bong, IMO.



Yeah this is going to suck tomorrow...it's all fun and games to you hve to go out and work in it....


----------



## Locked

Some snaps...these are the nicest plants i hve ever grown so i need to take lots of pics...who knows if i will ever get this lucky again...


----------



## FA$TCA$H

mity fine, like pastry with a dusting of sugary goodness. i think HOMEGROWNHOMER said it best...

DROOLADGE!

$$


----------



## HazeMe

Very nice, Hamster! Those look dank!!!


----------



## monkeybusiness

Wow man, you're in the zone. They look great!


----------



## Locked

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> mity fine, like pastry with a dusting of sugary goodness. i think HOMEGROWNHOMER said it best...
> 
> DROOLADGE!
> 
> $$



Thanks FA$TCA$H....I love when they get sugary....


----------



## Locked

HazeMe said:
			
		

> Very nice, Hamster! Those look dank!!!



Thanks Haze....They are getting there....


----------



## Locked

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> Wow man, you're in the zone. They look great!



Thanks Bro....I just hope I stay in the zone....


----------



## Locked

The buds are really starting to put on weight now...I can actually detect a slight odor from the tent tonight for the first time...These Sensi Crosses really like to eat...I hve been pushing the nutrients on them trying to get just a touch of nute burn on the very tips of the leaves like i got on the Rez Crosses...but the buds on the Sensi just keep getting bigger and there is no signs of nute burn...I hve been feeding the Rez crosses every 3rd watering now after getting them lush and green by pushing the nutrients a bit...the sensi on the other hand is a good green but not lush...so I hve been feeding every other watering...still not lush but i don't know if i want to feed every watering so i might just keep feeding every other for a bit longer and see if things keep progressing nicely...

Took pics....


----------



## Locked

Edit:I thought i posted this last night but it seems the server busy bug got it...so here it is tonight...Edit



Well I chucked some pollen for the first time tonight...View attachment IMG_0281.bmp
 
Gathered up my Auto White Dwarf pollen and brushed it on 1 bud of the Sensi cross and the Rez cross and marked those buds with a small piece of pipe cleaner...also dusted 2 buds on my Auto White Dwarf female...


----------



## FA$TCA$H

thanx for takin the time to post pics!
beautys!

$$


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

:watchplant: :watchplant:  Awsome! Those pictures are showcasing an excellent-looking strain without a doubt. Looks a little halfway done, right? Gunna big juicy suckers that's fer sure


----------



## mistisrising

Nice job Mr Pollenchucker! I have been wondering since I grew them if the white dwarf was a stabilized strain. Also, you should get some REALLY interesting phenos on the F2 of those other crosses. Imagine an auto chemdog.


----------



## legalize_freedom

Dude you got it down...you made that comment about not knowing if you'll ever grow anything like this again...I wouldn't sweat it man, looks like you have found your green thumb, it's kinda hard to loose once you found it, unless you have a bad car crash and total amnesia or something...lol.  Looks GREAT man!  I wish I had some looking like that!  I just kicked to 12/12 with my new flowering room, so I got awhile to wait....hopefully they are as sparkly as yours!  Hammy got it goin on!


----------



## Locked

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> thanx for takin the time to post pics!
> beautys!
> 
> $$



Thanks Bro...I take pics whenever I can talk the wife into letting me spend some *extra* time with the ladies...she usually sees me with the camera and says..."Tell me you are not taking pics of them *again*?"


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> :watchplant: :watchplant:  Awsome! Those pictures are showcasing an excellent-looking strain without a doubt. Looks a little halfway done, right? Gunna big juicy suckers that's fer sure



Thanks Mental...I figure they are about half way done...not sure though...will hve to keep a close eye on the trichs around the 8th week or so...


----------



## Locked

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Nice job Mr Pollenchucker! I have been wondering since I grew them if the white dwarf was a stabilized strain. Also, you should get some REALLY interesting phenos on the F2 of those other crosses. Imagine an auto chemdog.



Thanks Dude....I hve grown the White Dwarfs a cpl times now and they hve always been stable...and I am with you on the interesting phenos...it shld be fun growing tose beans out....


----------



## Locked

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Dude you got it down...you made that comment about not knowing if you'll ever grow anything like this again...I wouldn't sweat it man, looks like you have found your green thumb, it's kinda hard to loose once you found it, unless you have a bad car crash and total amnesia or something...lol.  Looks GREAT man!  I wish I had some looking like that!  I just kicked to 12/12 with my new flowering room, so I got awhile to wait....hopefully they are as sparkly as yours!  Hammy got it goin on!



Thanks for the kind words lf....good luck with your flowering...hope your girls bet the big fat nugz going...


----------



## Locked

I am addicted to photographing them so here are some more bud shots...not quite full fledged bud porn yet but very close...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Jesus Ham....  Those things are looking crazy man....  Bet u cant wait til they are stomping on your lungs...  A++ as always...


----------



## FA$TCA$H

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Jesus Ham....  Those things are looking crazy man....  Bet u cant wait til they are stomping on your lungs...  A++ as always...



all frosty and tied up!  :hubba:  
*and they're not done yet!!!  :holysheep: *
glad to see the kitty is on patrol. pic 9   

$$


----------



## the chef

Dusty, dusty HL! The sugar fairy has found a home buddy! Adopted your pipe cleaner lst methood, gracias!


----------



## Locked

JAAM thanks Bro...yeah i can't wait to hve these babies fill up my lungs with some goodness...

FA$TCA$H yeah my lil Maine Coon is always watching over the ladies..he sleeps on top of the tent most days...

chef you are right....the sugar fairy is being good to them...and I am glad the pipe cleaners are working out for you...


----------



## Locked

Some snaps from tonight...

I had to use some more pipe cleaners to bring the buds back towards the center....


The flowering tent is getting very crowded so i need to bring them all back in a bit...I hve room upwards...

2 Bud shots...



This shows how crowded it is....


----------



## the chef

Damn HL! How close are ya? My mouth is justa watering!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Damn HL! How close are ya? My mouth is justa watering!



The eldest is 37 days then 34, 30 and 25....


----------



## the chef

THe MVP lives!


----------



## Locked

Note:White Dwarf 31 days old.....QuickSilver 27 days old


----------



## Time4Plan-B

you are in for a bumper harvest thats a cert hammie well done man

t4


----------



## 225smokestack

Mouthwatering! :watchplant::hubba:  As always...


----------



## Locked

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> you are in for a bumper harvest thats a cert hammie well done man
> 
> t4



Thanks t4.....I had originally planned my harvest window for right before Christmas but with all the problems and set backs I had at the beginning of this grow it will be late Jan early Feb....not a problem though because I am flush with Paki bud....


----------



## Locked

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Mouthwatering! :watchplant::hubba:  As always...



Thank you smokestack...I hope you and your family hve a wonderful holiday...


----------



## Locked

Snaps............


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Jeez Ham,  Can i get a clone??  jk i know its not aloowed those just look INSANE!!!!  

Hopefully ill get lucky and pull something sick like that in the huge batch I just started...   

Happy Holidays...


----------



## the chef

Jeebus HL a white x-mas fer you. Happy holidays buddy!


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Jeez Ham,  Can i get a clone??  jk i know its not aloowed those just look INSANE!!!!
> 
> Hopefully ill get lucky and pull something sick like that in the huge batch I just started...
> 
> Happy Holidays...



Thanks JAAM....I am so glad I ordered these beans on seedbay...either I got real lucky or the breeders really knew what they were doing...these are hands down the nicest plants I hve ever grown...it has been a nice change to grow non auto strains again...I really had no clue what I was doing the first time I grew...which were non auto strains...


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Jeebus HL a white x-mas fer you. Happy holidays buddy!



Thanks chef...unfortunately they will not be done till mid January I think...but it will be a very nice way to kick off 2010....and Happy holidays to you and your family as well...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Ham  Ive never bought anything from seedbay but have looked at the site many times...  Ive been eyeballin some more genetics from Potpimp... I got East Coast Lemn Deisel Autos from them and they sent me 2 packs of freebies...  1 was SSH and the other was the Chemdawg DD 4x thats goin in my journal now...  Im really eyeballin the Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze (SSSDH) now...


----------



## Locked

SSSDH?? That sounds downright scrumptious...what is the bidding at on them?
I promised the wife I wld stay off there for awhile...last time i ordered 4 different strains...


----------



## mikeybtoken

Merry Christmas and a Safe Happy Holiday Season Hamster
I'm still catchin up, I've been using your Journals to answer many question that I've had for many months now. 
Great Journals, Great Info, Great Pics......Many Thanks Hamster for ALL that you bring to this site. 
I hope that you have a great year!!!
Peace MBT


----------



## Locked

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas and a Safe Happy Holiday Season Hamster
> I'm still catchin up, I've been using your Journals to answer many question that I've had for many months now.
> Great Journals, Great Info, Great Pics......Many Thanks Hamster for ALL that you bring to this site.
> I hope that you have a great year!!!
> Peace MBT



Thanks MBT...those are some very kind words...I am glad the journals helped...I love looking back on them from time to time and remembering all the things that happened during those grows...


----------



## Locked

Update for tonight...
First some notes: Rez #1 41 days flowering
                        Rez #2 29 days flowering
                      Sensi #1 38 days flowering
                      Sensi #2 34 days flowering
                        Rez #2 29 days flowering
                          WD 35 days old
                           QS 31 days old

#########################################

Okay so buds are getting fatter and denser...odor is still on the mild side unless you mess with the buds...
Nutrient wise i hve finally pushed the Rez #2 to the edge of nute burn so i backed off tonight...the other 3 i hve already found this point already...

And some pics:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Looking excellent over there as always ham!  Those buds are covered in thc goodness. By the way, are you using a high definition camera? Those pics look very nice .


----------



## the chef

Jeebus HL those are beautiful! Bet the smell is awsome!


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Looking excellent over there as always ham!  Those buds are covered in thc goodness. By the way, are you using a high definition camera? Those pics look very nice .



Hey Mental...thanks Bro...and I don't know what wld be considered a high def camera now a days..lol   I just use a cheap 4 mp canon powershot...nothing fancy.


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Jeebus HL those are beautiful! Bet the smell is awsome!



Thanks chef...the smell is subdued unless you mess with the buds...then it is a bit fuely and skunky smelling...overall not a lot of odor right now...


----------



## legalize_freedom

They are looking really good!  They are already looking pretty dense, I can't wait to see what these look like when they are done man, and ohh soo crystally!


----------



## monkeybusiness

looks dam nice Hamster! congrats


----------



## 225smokestack

Good lord.  That is gonna be so great smoke! haha


----------



## ishnish

Look'n purdy darn good there, HL.
:48:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks chef...the smell is subdued unless you mess with the buds...then it is a bit fuely and skunky smelling...overall not a lot of odor right now...


Exactly how my grows tend to go. If you just water the plants and let them be, they will be nice and won't stink up the place. If you manhandle them or something they will let loose their intoxicating fragrance.


----------



## Locked

Thanks everyone...they are getting sexier by the day...I just took some snaps that really show of their beauty...gonna post them in a few minutes..


----------



## Locked

First off a pic of the Paki clone in flowering right now...you can see the stretch begin...





The girls hve really chubbed up...I got some great pics tonight.This is the first grow were i am worrying about the weight of the buds taking it's toll on the branches...I hope they hold...


----------



## the chef

Your gonna have a  TIMBER! Damn fine looking ladies ya got there HL.


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Your gonna have a  TIMBER! Damn fine looking ladies ya got there HL.



Thanks chef...I think I am a lil more then halfway there with the eldest ones....I am starting to get restless....trying not to sample till they are at least 7 weeks....


----------



## Locked

Something I can now do with my camera...a pic in the flowering tent without that yellow glow...thanks nv...


----------



## ta2dguy

geez those are some nice looking buds. i can almost taste them from here.... almost  .  good job on the growing, i am interested in seeing how they finish.


----------



## Locked

ta2dguy said:
			
		

> geez those are some nice looking buds. i can almost taste them from here.... almost  .  good job on the growing, i am interested in seeing how they finish.



Thanks Bro...shld be a cpl more weeks now...


----------



## 225smokestack

How do you go about removing the yellow from the HPS pic? TIA


----------



## Locked

225smokestack said:
			
		

> How do you go about removing the yellow from the HPS pic? TIA



Hey smoke...you go into the menu on your camera and on mine there is like 5 choices...from cloudy, sunny, flouro, incandescent..etc
Checkout env's photography thread...


----------



## Locked

Well in case you didn't notice I love to take pics..  I figure it's free (digi camera) and you never know when you will capture a great shot...so shoot away....

These were taken after messing with the settings on my camera....I found the super macro setting in the menu but if you do not hve a tripod those pics look like Michael J Fox took them.....


----------



## the chef

Nice HL! I love the macro shots, gonna have to talk to wifey about getting a new camera. Great looking bud porn!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Can really tell that those buds are gaining weight. Your pots don't look that big, probably 2-3 gallon containers?


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Nice HL! I love the macro shots, gonna have to talk to wifey about getting a new camera. Great looking bud porn!



Thanks chef...yeah the Macro setting is a lot of fun and produces some great shots...cameras are ridiculously cheap now a days...


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Can really tell that those buds are gaining weight. Your pots don't look that big, probably 2-3 gallon containers?



I don't even think they are that big Mental...I kept them on the smaller side to keep the plants from getting too big for the tent...might go a lil bigger next run....


----------



## Locked

Well the buds are getting so dense and hvy that I am having to use pipe cleaners to keep them upright....here is a fallen bud before the pipe cleaners saved it...


----------



## HazeMe

Hamster, it's been a while since I've posted, but I've been watching this wonderful grow! Everything looks like it's going as planned now. BEAUTIFUL girls btw. 

HazeMe


----------



## Locked

HazeMe said:
			
		

> Hamster, it's been a while since I've posted, but I've been watching this wonderful grow! Everything looks like it's going as planned now. BEAUTIFUL girls btw.
> 
> HazeMe



Thanks Haze...glad to see you stop by...yeah it's been amazing to see this grow turn around...it started out with nothing but problems but is chugging along smoothly now....Happy New Year


----------



## Locked

My first snaps of the New Year...


----------



## reidser

hey HL lookin beautifull man..buds everywhere ..
happy new year to you and the ladies!!


----------



## Locked

reidser said:
			
		

> hey HL lookin beautifull man..buds everywhere ..
> happy new year to you and the ladies!!



Thanks reidser....and Happy New Year to you and yours...

This has been a fun ride so far....


----------



## the chef

See some seriuos orange hairs! These are gonna finish beautiful, happy new year HL!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> See some seriuos orange hairs! These are gonna finish beautiful, happy new year HL!



Thanks chef...and Happy New Year to you also my friend...I hope the New Year treats you well....

I actually checked the trichs on the eldest a cpl days ago and they were about 70 cloudy and 30 clear...a cpl more weeks i think...


----------



## OldHippieChick

Wow you are really getting into the pics - good show man. 
I'm still at that newb stage where I sit and stare and ignore my duties ......you've graduated onto the next level. 
Been lurking here - always impressed.


----------



## Locked

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Wow you are really getting into the pics - good show man.
> I'm still at that newb stage where I sit and stare and ignore my duties ......you've graduated onto the next level.
> Been lurking here - always impressed.



Thanks OHC...what is funny is at the beginning I felt like i had just started growing for the first time...it was like i cld do nothing right...now i actually feel like I hve a real good grasp on everything and seem in tune with the plants...my biggest worry now is I am doing to good a job and the buds are going to snap the stems on a cpl of the girls...The eldest Rez cross is my biggest concern...buds are so dense and hvy that the poor branched are having trouble holding the buds up...been using pipe cleaners to get the job done...


----------



## Locked

I had to get out the pipe cleaners and correct some of the lean by the buds...

This is the eldest Sensi cross...


Youngest Sens pre pipe cleaners with the lean...
..................................then after the pipe cleaner....


Then the youngest Rez Cross before the fix...
....................................and after........


The tent being loaded back up...


----------



## Locked

Re-organized my veg tent and transplanted another Paki clone to soil....
Besides being great smoke the Paki also needs very little in the way of nutes and cloning it is sooooooo easy....it throws roots rather quickly and looks none the worse for wear.....



The veg tent....(all but 2 are clones)...


----------



## IRISH

wow. you make it look so easy. lol...i need one of those little clone domes. i use cake covers from the bakery. lol...

that flower tent looks fantastic HL. . buds galore...  thats what i like to see...straight up pot porn...it does'nt get much better, eh? .lol...

looks like your having fun at it bro...keep up the good work...


----------



## Locked

IRISH said:
			
		

> wow. you make it look so easy. lol...i need one of those little clone domes. i use cake covers from the bakery. lol...
> 
> that flower tent looks fantastic HL. . buds galore...  thats what i like to see...straight up pot porn...it does'nt get much better, eh? .lol...
> 
> looks like your having fun at it bro...keep up the good work...



Thanks Irish...the beginning of this grow was the exact opposite of easy...everything seemed to be going wrong...once I got it going in the right direction it just picked up steam....having my ph and nutes dialed in has made this grow a dream now...thanks again for the kind words


----------



## Locked

So the buds on the Rez SD x Chemdog DD hve gotten so hvy that the branches are having a hard time supporting them...what was once the main cola has drooped all the way down now... so I had to find a way to get the buds back up and pipe cleaners came to the rescue...I used a cpl pipe cleaners and fixed them to the top support bar of the tent...I will hve to undo them each time I need to get in there and feed and water but something had to be done...

Here is the fallen cola....



Pipe cleaner attachment...


Attached to tent support.....



Pipe cleaners are right up there with duct tape as far as versatility....


----------



## the chef

No sticky though HL. Wow to heavy! What a problem to have  god job brother!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> No sticky though HL. Wow to heavy! What a problem to have  god job brother!



Thanks chef...Yeah first time having this problem...I guess it's a good thing...lol  That Rez cross is 7 weeks into flowering tomorrow...gettin close:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude

Green Mojo to see them lovely ladies thru. Happy Harvesting


----------



## Locked

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Green Mojo to see them lovely ladies thru. Happy Harvesting



Thanks ozzy....all Mojo is welcomed here...especially the GREEN kind...
I guess I shld sharpen my shears....the time is drawing near...


----------



## biggin

I've been watching this thread since ive joined MP. and you got some gorgeous plants there HL.


----------



## Locked

biggin said:
			
		

> I've been watching this thread since ive joined MP. and you got some gorgeous plants there HL.



Thanks biggin...mighty kind words...they are pretty damn sexy


----------



## Locked

7 weeks of flowering today for Rez cross #1
Yellowing of the fan leaves has started and the trichs are 99% cloudy with a stray amber here and there...

Eldest Sensi cross is just ridiculous...giant white buds...lots of powdered sugar...


----------



## 225smokestack

UNREAL! Those look so great! Congrats haha.


----------



## FA$TCA$H

mr lewis: i would like to personally thank santa or his elve. THANK YOU.  for the camera. great show! i tune in daily.


----------



## the chef

Sweet jebus HL. gotta love that awsome sugar fairy! Looking foward to harvest pics!


----------



## Locked

225smokestack said:
			
		

> UNREAL! Those look so great! Congrats haha.



Thanks smokestack...


----------



## Locked

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> mr lewis: i would like to personally thank santa or his elve. THANK YOU.  for the camera. great show! i tune in daily.



Glad you are enjoying the grow ...thanks for tuning in...


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Sweet jebus HL. gotta love that awsome sugar fairy! Looking foward to harvest pics!



Thanks chef....I look forward to the harvest as well....I am getting kinda itchy...but I am going to hold out and make sure this grow ends well...not gonna rush harvest... Even though I want to........


----------



## sundancer245

im having the same prob with my bagseed monsters...i have string holding all the tops up so they dont fall over...looking great as always bro...good job:aok:


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> im having the same prob with my bagseed monsters...i have string holding all the tops up so they dont fall over...looking great as always bro...good job:aok:



Thanks Bro...hopefully the branches will only hve to support those buds for another week 2 at the most...


----------



## Locked

The Eldest Rez cross hits the big 50 today and the eldest Sensi cross is 46...
The buds on the Rez are mad crazy fat...the calyx's are so swollen...I hve never had buds this big and dense...I took some pics but it is hard to give a fair representation of just how swollen they are...


----------



## the chef

Not really! Those are huge HL! Where do the trichs stand? DAmn good looking frosting going on!


----------



## sundancer245

wow dude, those are some seriously dense looking buds...how much light are you pounding to those babies? a 1000? im gonna have to check into those strains... are they mostly indica? bet your gonna pull some weight off those...


----------



## zipflip

roll that beutiful "GREEN" footage :hubba:


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> wow dude, those are some seriously dense looking buds...how much light are you pounding to those babies? a 1000? im gonna have to check into those strains... are they mostly indica? bet your gonna pull some weight off those...



They are getting hit with a 600w with a cool tube...I think the cool tube makes all the difference...I can get the light right down on them....
As for strain lineage I think it is Rez's Sour Diesel x Chemdog DD...the DD comes from Chemdog D x Sour Diesel...


----------



## Locked

zipflip said:
			
		

> roll that beutiful "GREEN" footage :hubba:



I am addicted to my camera as well zip...so lots more footage is coming....


----------



## Locked

The leaves on the eldest Rez cross continue to go light green and yellow...so it is definitely getting closer to harvest....I am still amazed at how swollen these buds are. The Sensi crosses are more sugary but the Rez is leaps and bounds above the Sensi in swollen buds and denseness...Green footage....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hey Ham   where did you scoop these genetics??  I know you shop around at several places... If you dont wanna post it just shoot me a PM if you have a second...  TIA


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Hey Ham   where did you scoop these genetics??  I know you shop around at several places... If you dont wanna post it just shoot me a PM if you have a second...  TIA



Yo JAAM I can post it out here it's no secret...last summer(09) I heard of seedbay and went on their site and it's like ebay but for beans...I believe the bid was up to 35 bucks for the Rez beans and I bid 50 and won 2 days later...I think the Sensi cost me 38 bucks...I also got the Bubblicious x Cali Orange Bud and I got 1 other for like 12 bucks...I will hve to look in my seed stash...I forget what it is...and they through freebies in...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Looking great over there ham, as always! Man, those buds are just _coated_ in thc goodness!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Gotcha   ive been on that site a few times but never purchased...  I dont know if you have ever been to potpimp but i can vouch for them... Theres a crazy seedlist there and it changes daily...  I got those East Coast Lemon Diesel autos there and they just shipped so...  1/1 thus far... so this one should show pretty soon... I cant wait...


----------



## 225smokestack

Man, if I can ever get to half as good of a grower as you, I will be stoked!  Looking better by the day sir!


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Looking great over there ham, as always! Man, those buds are just _coated_ in thc goodness!



Thanks Mental...it's getting close now...


----------



## Locked

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Man, if I can ever get to half as good of a grower as you, I will be stoked!  Looking better by the day sir!



Thanks smokestack but it's more the plants then me....I just watch over them while they do their thing....  Keeping my ph locked in at 6.5 has been great for them as well...not to mention the GH 3 part...that's some great stuff


----------



## ta2dguy

man oh man those are lookin some good hamster. i been watchin  them get sticky with ya. might have to look into that seedbay. thanks for the good gj.


----------



## sundancer245

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks smokestack but it's more the plants then me....I just watch over them while they do their thing.... Keeping my ph locked in at 6.5 has been great for them as well...not to mention the GH 3 part...that's some great stuff


 

your using the GH 3 part on those? the flora series? guess i dont remember seeing that in your journal anywhere...ive also been using the flora series on my bagseed plants and their monsters...im gonna build an ebb system in about a month and use it for that...great stuff


----------



## 4EVR420

HL, i just went over this gj and i gotta say you are the man. those plants are absolutly beautiful. awsome job and keep it up.GREEN MOJO 4 YOU
ps. do you still think the white dwarf is some of the best smoke you have had?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

keep up the good work everythings looking perfect


----------



## gangalama

:bong2: enjoy the fruits of your labour:bong: 
They Looks Delicious


----------



## Locked

ta2dguy said:
			
		

> man oh man those are lookin some good hamster. i been watchin  them get sticky with ya. might have to look into that seedbay. thanks for the good gj.



Thanks Bro...yeah seedbay usually has some sick crosses....I promised the wife i wld stay off of there for a while...


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> your using the GH 3 part on those? the flora series? guess i dont remember seeing that in your journal anywhere...ive also been using the flora series on my bagseed plants and their monsters...im gonna build an ebb system in about a month and use it for that...great stuff



Yeah I bought the 3 part at the beginning of the grow...I cld get by with just the Tiger Bloom with the autos but with the regular strains I needed more so I bought the 3 part...I love them...I got my General Organics free samples on Monday and they look interesting...


----------



## Locked

4EVR420 said:
			
		

> HL, i just went over this gj and i gotta say you are the man. those plants are absolutly beautiful. awsome job and keep it up.GREEN MOJO 4 YOU
> ps. do you still think the white dwarf is some of the best smoke you have had?



Thanks 4EVR...I hve not sampled my current grow so I can't comment on it's taste or potency...but as of right now yes White Dwarf is still my favorite...I can't wait for the one I hve growing to finish...I miss that smoke big time...I miss sleeping like a baby from it....


----------



## Locked

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> keep up the good work everythings looking perfect



Thanks Bro....







			
				gangalama said:
			
		

> :bong2: enjoy the fruits of your labour:bong:
> They Looks Delicious




I still hve a little bit of waiting to do before enjoying them gangalama....


----------



## AutoFems Rule !!

Hamster -

I tried sending you a PM about Autos but your message bin is full..LOL

Peace,
Bill


----------



## Locked

AutoFems Rule !! said:
			
		

> Hamster -
> 
> I tried sending you a PM about Autos but your message bin is full..LOL
> 
> Peace,
> Bill


I will clear some room right now....I m working right now so won't get to respond till tonight....


----------



## Locked

Smoked some Paki and took some pics....Plants are chugging along...The Eldest Rez is getting closer to the finish line....











The eldest Sensi is all gooed up with resin...They kind of look like gummy buds.... 








Youngest Sensi cross....



And the flowering Paki clone....


----------



## the chef

Mouthwatering HL! Lol, gummy buds...bet ya can't find that one at yer local 7-11 brother! Btw clean your figernails


----------



## ta2dguy

:rofl:  at chef.  great lookin plants HL. they look like some nice smoke. they also look like they would be enjoyable to watch grow. i will be checking in  looking for the weight/smoke report. great job HL, enjoy them when they are done.


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Mouthwatering HL! Lol, gummy buds...bet ya can't find that one at yer local 7-11 brother! Btw clean your figernails



Lol chef....my job tends to put a beating on my hands...
And you are right you won't find them at 7-11, Wawa or any other convenience store....


----------



## Locked

ta2dguy said:
			
		

> :rofl:  at chef.  great lookin plants HL. they look like some nice smoke. they also look like they would be enjoyable to watch grow. i will be checking in  looking for the weight/smoke report. great job HL, enjoy them when they are done.




Thanks Bro....yes they hve been a joy to watch grow....but I think the eventual harvest will be even more fun....


----------



## Locked

I added 3 fem White Dwarf beans to the veg tent and after soaking for 12 hours they went into solo cups of MG seed starter soil mix...2 days later all 3 hve broken ground with 2 looking healthy and one looking like a window licker... I won't gve up on it though...I hve had odd looking seedlings snap out of it and grow out nicely....

The 3 WD's and a clone of the Paki clone


The window licker...it has big starter leaves but barely any first true leaves...they are itty bitty....


----------



## Locked

Lol zip...I call it the window licker it's actually a White Dwarf that is growing strangely....although that wld be a good name for a strain....


----------



## fruity86

wow HL all is looking GOOD i like the look of the sensi


----------



## the chef

Hl um dang man, window licker,lol. How bout panting plant or the hamster tounge.


----------



## Locked

fruity86 said:
			
		

> wow HL all is looking GOOD i like the look of the sensi



Thanks fruity...the sensi is sexy as hell...the rez cross is no slouch either though....best part is I hve clones of all these ladies in the bullpen waiting for me to signal for the pitching change once these are harvested...


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Hl um dang man, window licker,lol. How bout panting plant or the hamster tounge.



Chef I like that...the hamster tongue...


----------



## Locked

Gave everyone a good feed and watering and took some pics....

The QuickSilver....
   The leaves are huge...


A cpl clones...



The whole Veg Tent....



      Then there is the stars of this show (for now).....the Ladies in bloom....


----------



## Locked

More pics...

I know I am pushing the limits with my light in the veg tent but in a cpl weeks the flower tent will be ready for the biggest clones...


----------



## the chef

Buds are looking good HL! Yer eldest clone looks a liitle on the sick side brother, Checked yer roots lately? A bumper harvest i said! Good job.


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Buds are looking good HL! Yer eldest clone looks a liitle on the sick side brother, Checked yer roots lately? A bumper harvest i said! Good job.



Thanks chef....yeah i am still getting the clone thing down...they grow kinda weird on me...they look healthier in person though...


----------



## Locked

Nightly pics....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Dam Ham even Ray Charles could tell those things are frostier then a snowman...


----------



## 4EVR420

dang HAM those look incredible!!!! keep up the good work and please pass some of your MOJO this way. 
P.S. congrats on being the 14th state to legalize MM. Are they gonna decriminalize it also?


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Dam Ham even Ray Charles could tell those things are frostier then a snowman...


Lol...thanks JAAM


----------



## Locked

4EVR420 said:
			
		

> dang HAM those look incredible!!!! keep up the good work and please pass some of your MOJO this way.
> P.S. congrats on being the 14th state to legalize MM. Are they gonna decriminalize it also?



Thanks Bro....GREEN MOJO for you...and no NJ will never decriminalize...my state sucks


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks Bro....GREEN MOJO for you...and no NJ will never decriminalize...my state sucks


 
was i stoned when i saw a thread about mmj in NJ on this forum in the news section


----------



## Locked

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> was i stoned when i saw a thread about mmj in NJ on this forum in the news section



No we now hve MMJ....but it is a joke...you hve to be pretty much a deaths door to get it prescribed and you can not grow it yourself....


----------



## Locked

The eldest Sensi is getting so swollen that she almost went over tonight....


...and then pipe cleaners to the rescue....


Overhead shot of the eldest Rez cross...


Took a sample of eldest Rez cross...

..I know they are nowhere near done but I hve been good and not sampled for 8 weeks now...


----------



## the chef

AAAAuuuugghh timberrr!!! Look out it'a a cannavalache! Almost! Or would that be a landslide?  What a hell of a problem to HL. Brother you don't need to worry about your card fer now is the way i see it! Maybe a hamster collective


----------



## Locked

You are right chef...screw the card...they hve a 2oz a month limit...I can go through an eighth in a day easy...


----------



## 4EVR420

OMG HL, i can only dream of having gravity for an enemy. those have to be some of the healthiest/nicest looking plants i have seen on this site! i think i might need to ditch the DWC and start using soil. ABSOLUTELY GORGOUSE!!!
I read in your first gj that you were doing DWC & soil what made you stop doing the DWC?


----------



## Locked

4EVR420 said:
			
		

> OMG HL, i can only dream of having gravity for an enemy. those have to be some of the healthiest/nicest looking plants i have seen on this site! i think i might need to ditch the DWC and start using soil. ABSOLUTELY GORGOUSE!!!
> I read in your first gj that you were doing DWC & soil what made you stop doing the DWC?



Thanks so much 4EVR...but don't gve up on your dwc just yet...I honestly believe that if both grows are dialed in Hydro wld out perform soil...soil is more forgiving but i think hydro has more potential for a great grow if you really know what you are doing...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Looking great over there ham, those plants look delicious! DWC certainly seems interesting. Might give it a try sometime in the future.


----------



## Locked

It is getting oh so close...the buds on these Rez crosses are like big swollen rocks...

This is the youngest Rez....



And Sensi cross....


----------



## legalize_freedom

Ya tossed your lure out there in the indoor growing section...I bit...had to see more porn!  Them look DANK!  I think your clones look good to btw.  Looks like you had problems at first but all the growth above the first couple sets looks good!  Whatever issues you were haveing with them looks like you worked it out awhile ago.

Keep up the nice work Hamster!


----------



## Locked

Thanks lf...yeah I had a few early issues with them but they continue to get bushy and look healthy....I will be taking clones from those clones real soon...


----------



## fruity86

looking nice hamster you should be 1 happy bunny at harvest time great job they look great il send the green mojo to some 1 that needs it


----------



## Locked

fruity86 said:
			
		

> looking nice hamster you should be 1 happy bunny at harvest time great job they look great il send the green mojo to some 1 that needs it



Thanks fruity...I don't want to be a MOJO hog so I understand...


----------



## Locked

The eldest Rez is getting so hvy bud wise that I took the bud with the best looking trichs on the top portion...they were all cloudy with a few ambers...maybe 2% amber....




I flipped the Quicksilver and I think it is showing as female....


My tray of goodies...3 Auto White Dwarfs and yet another Paki clone....


The whole veg tent family.....


----------



## 4EVR420

HL, i am really looking forward to seeing you grow those auto white dwarfs again, ive been trying to convince the wifey to order me some but she wants the auto ak48...  I think i might be able to convince her if i keep showing her pictures from your grows. good luck i will be watching this grow for sure


----------



## Locked

4EVR420 said:
			
		

> HL, i am really looking forward to seeing you grow those auto white dwarfs again, ive been trying to convince the wifey to order me some but she wants the auto ak48...  I think i might be able to convince her if i keep showing her pictures from your grows. good luck i will be watching this grow for sure



I will do my best to convince her 4EVR...it wld be a piece of cake if we had smella vision...  I think I am going to put the healthiest looking WD into a bigger pot then the others and see what exactly happens...I hve one pot that is like twice the size as the standard ones I use...


----------



## Locked

Tonight's specimen Rez SD x Chemdog DD....60 days into flowering...


----------



## the chef

Nice HL! Whens harvest day? Man those are dusty!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Nice HL! Whens harvest day? Man those are dusty!



I wish I knew chef...9 weeks on Monday and the trichs still say not yet...as do the fan leaves...I wld guess these are going 10 weeks...but the pay off will be worth it...

The sampler rocked my world...best I hve had in my short smoking career..


----------



## Locked

The White Dwarf is coming up on the chop.....56 days old...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Dang those autos always look good. Lovin the swollen calyxes on the rez x cd/b


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Dang those autos always look good. Lovin the swollen calyxes on the rez x cd/b



Thanks Mental...probably going to chop her tonight....The Rez smoke is unbelievable....


----------



## the chef

About time! Hehehe, Pics! We wan't Pics o fuzzy one!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> About time! Hehehe, Pics! We wan't Pics o fuzzy one!



Working on it chef...I am using Ubuntu for an OS and it is not playing nicely with Picasa right now...  I guess I need to find a new program to use with this Linux based OS...


----------



## the chef

Get a bigger hammer:hitchair:.....hammie:laugh:


----------



## 225smokestack

Those buds look so ridiculous! I bet you are a very happy man right about now haha


----------



## the chef

Well? Hehehe HL is so rezzed out he forgot about the pics:giggle: Hey HL it's the button on the left   We patiently wait fer ya ol fuzzy one! A quote from the blockbuster movie Hampster gump: Life is like a running wheel; You spend your whole life running around to end up back where you belong. Now where's mmmmamaaa and ol blue.......berry! Chemdog is as chemdog does sir! That's all i have to say about that. Wow this trainwreck is good! Here HL:48:


----------



## Locked

Okay those pics I was talking about....chef was right...I got rez-a-fied last night...bedtime came early....:holysheep: 


These are from the main cola that I snipped last night and it is hanging and drying now....


----------



## 225smokestack

Awesome, awesome, awesome.  Nothing ore I can say!  Harvest time is always a great time  Congrats once again on a successful grow Hammie!


----------



## the chef

Yummy! Fat looking bud ya got there HL. I figured ya buzzed out last night, hehehe.


----------



## Locked

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Awesome, awesome, awesome.  Nothing ore I can say!  Harvest time is always a great time  Congrats once again on a successful grow Hammie!



Thank you smokestack...this is the most potent bud I hve ever smoked...put me down for the count last night big time....


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Yummy! Fat looking bud ya got there HL. I figured ya buzzed out last night, hehehe.



Yeah buzzed out is an under statement....I was knocked the bleep out....felt like getting put under from anaesthetic...my wife cld hve probably pulled a cpl teeth while I was out....:hubba:


----------



## legalize_freedom

Man she is nice Ham!!!  and tha-ats all I got ta say about tha-at. (Chef you crack me up man!)

Big chop still on for tonight?...or are you going to let them get more amber?
Ooops nevermind...it's the dwarf your cutting tonight.

I must say it...I'm jealous...your chem/sour/deisel looks PERFECT!  Really nice job on it man!  I know alot of it is in the pheno...but you did some good work in reading when to do what...give yourself an atta boy!


----------



## Locked

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Man she is nice Ham!!!  and tha-ats all I got ta say about tha-at. (Chef you crack me up man!)
> 
> Big chop still on for tonight?...or are you going to let them get more amber?
> Ooops nevermind...it's the dwarf your cutting tonight.
> 
> I must say it...I'm jealous...your chem/sour/deisel looks PERFECT!  Really nice job on it man!  I know alot of it is in the pheno...but you did some good work in reading when to do what...give yourself an atta boy!



Thanks Bro..very kind words..the Rez cross has turned out better then I had hoped for...hvy dense buds and the smoke is very potent...I just chopped the Auto White Dwarf...posting pics in a minute or so...


----------



## Locked

I chopped the White Dwarf today since I am on vacation I figured I wld do it now during the day...my wife is already putting up with me taking an hour out of the nights each night to water and inspect my crop...


----------



## Locked

I almost forgot that I pollinated a branch on this plant...wish I had marked it with a piece of pipe cleaner like I did the rez and sensi crosses....


----------



## ta2dguy

good looking plants all the way around HL. congrats and enjoy. do you got a final wet weight on the dwarf?? im kinda curious about that strain. i have never grown an auto before but that is a little convincing .


----------



## fruity86

hey hamster she looks good 
also the pollinated branch is the 1 with the seed in  haha had to say that keep it up hamster you do a fine job


----------



## Locked

ta2dguy said:
			
		

> good looking plants all the way around HL. congrats and enjoy. do you got a final wet weight on the dwarf?? im kinda curious about that strain. i have never grown an auto before but that is a little convincing .


Don't hve a weight yet ta2...but I hve been growing this same strain a cpl times now...I think I am on my 4th go round now...usually gives up about an oz or so dry...I just am in love with the smoke...it's like my night time security blanket...If I smoke some of this before bed then all is right with the world...lol  This one actually is not going to yield as well as some of my past WD's...I am guessing there is a cpl different phenos floating around...


----------



## Locked

fruity86 said:
			
		

> hey hamster she looks good
> also the pollinated branch is the 1 with the seed in  haha had to say that keep it up hamster you do a fine job



Thanks Brother...I will be looking for the one with the seed in it...lol  Gotta find them since the seeds shld be 100 % auto...wd x wd


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Hello MR. HL how r u how was the holydays? just stoping by to say whats up gansta? you gotta admit ur pretty gansta the way u roll n what a green hand God gave you.

I see you got a lot of clones going!!!  u found another use for the pipe cleaners 2 lol

breedinng WD seeds its the best idea ever...i gotta try that my self but get some fem seed while i harvest seeds
u know im a big fan of yours, always n i hope i get to read about ur ladies n see more pic for years n years to come

keep us updated with the weight please n smoke reports later


----------



## Locked

ta2dguy said:
			
		

> good looking plants all the way around HL. congrats and enjoy. do you got a final wet weight on the dwarf?? im kinda curious about that strain. i have never grown an auto before but that is a little convincing .



I will get a final weight on the WD as soon as it finishes drying....it is a lil bit smaller then my past WD's...I wld guess about 30 grams dry when all is said and done...the biggest autos I hve grown hve been Russian Rocket Fuel...I hear ak-47 trumps them though...


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> Hello MR. HL how r u how was the holydays? just stoping by to say whats up gansta? you gotta admit ur pretty gansta the way u roll n what a green hand God gave you.
> 
> I see you got a lot of clones going!!!  u found another use for the pipe cleaners 2 lol
> 
> breedinng WD seeds its the best idea ever...i gotta try that my self but get some fem seed while i harvest seeds
> u know im a big fan of yours, always n i hope i get to read about ur ladies n see more pic for years n years to come
> 
> keep us updated with the weight please n smoke reports later



Well thanks Dr. 
I took 2 clones off one of my other clones that I threw into flowering...and you are right..making seeds makes great sense...especially auto beans that are on the expensive side...will gve a weight when I hve one...thanks for stopping by..


----------



## Locked

zipflip said:
			
		

> now i see why they call it "...drwaf"  i aint ever seen a mj plant wit buds so small.    lol   cute chubby lil ladies tho :hubba:



Yeah this one stayed on the smaller side... I hve three more fem WD seedlings humming along...gonna put one in a bigger pot then the others I think and see what happens...


----------



## OldHippieChick

She's a cute little chubby chick. 
So now what? Do you let the seeded bud dry out on the branch? Can you not see the seeds? I'm very curious - will read back and see what I missed....


----------



## Locked

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> She's a cute little chubby chick.
> So now what? Do you let the seeded bud dry out on the branch? Can you not see the seeds? I'm very curious - will read back and see what I missed....



Next step is to let her dry out a bit and then I will inspect her and see what's going on seed wise...this smoke is for my wife and I exclusively...it will not be brought to parties or swapped with friends for some of their weed...so worst case scenario I will find the seeds as we smoke through the yield....  I will make sure I break apart the bud instead of grinding it...


----------



## OldHippieChick

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Next step is to let her dry out a bit and then I will inspect her and see what's going on seed wise...this smoke is for my wife and I exclusively...it will not be brought to parties or swapped with friends for some of their weed...so worst case scenario I will find the seeds as we smoke through the yield....  I will make sure I break apart the bud instead of grinding it...


I skimmed through and found where you chopped the male and put in a freezer bag (and then?) till the pollen released.... then brushed the pollen on a couple of buds... if you don't mind - could you expand on this? Time lines? Details? I am trying to decide if I can pull this off in the house starting now - while my other grow is going on so I can have some home made seeds ready for the outdoor grow you are advertising. Thanks Hamster. No stress - at your leisure...


----------



## Locked

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I skimmed through and found where you chopped the male and put in a freezer bag (and then?) till the pollen released.... then brushed the pollen on a couple of buds... if you don't mind - could you expand on this? Time lines? Details? I am trying to decide if I can pull this off in the house starting now - while my other grow is going on so I can have some home made seeds ready for the outdoor grow you are advertising. Thanks Hamster. No stress - at your leisure...



Let me go over what I did...I shld hve delved deeper into it in my journal...I took the male downstairs and removed the top of the plant and put it into a zip lock baggie with the end sticking out and put this into a cabinet...I didn't however get any pollen out of this baggie as it rotted...the male was put in a closet in the kitchen till it blew pollen all over itself...my wife likes to feel like a part of the growing process so she collected all the pollen on the plant into a lil plastic zip lock "dime" bag with a few pieces of rice in the baggie... all she did was use a fine small paint brush and brush the pollen into the baggie...I then took the pollen and selectively pollinated a bud on each of my regular strain females...(Rez and Sensi crosses) and then pollinated 2 buds on the White Dwarf female...I waited 2 hours then sprayed all the plants in the tent down with ph'd water and the tent itself...I hope this helps...


----------



## Locked

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Looks great Ham! You need to let me come over with my scissors and my bubble bags to show you how the manicure is done with no waste!  GROW BIG!



Thanks Bro...yeah I know trimming is not my strong suit....I start out strong but it's hard to finish strong...


----------



## 225smokestack

I just went back through your RRF grow and my mouth is watering! Can't wait til mine are done haha


----------



## Locked

Oh man those were the good days...I remember them quite vividly...especially the last one...man it was a true beauty...you will be very happy smokestack...


----------



## Locked

Pics...it is getting oh so close... 

View attachment IMG_0597.bmp


View attachment IMG_0598.bmp


View attachment IMG_0599.bmp


----------



## the chef

Oh man those look tasty!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Oh man those look tasty!



Thanks chef...they smell pretty good too...if you are into spoiled juice...


----------



## ta2dguy

looking absolutely mouth watering HL. how long are you planning on waiting on those beauties.... and how long do you think you will actually wait . they look so good.


----------



## Locked

ta2dguy said:
			
		

> looking absolutely mouth watering HL. how long are you planning on waiting on those beauties.... and how long do you think you will actually wait . they look so good.



Thanks...I hve gone in to harvest the eldest Rez like 3 times this week and I keep saying one more day....lol  probably take her this weekend...I don't think it will see it's 10th week on Monday...


----------



## legalize_freedom

Sorry was looking at the auto when you harvested, and did a reply...didn't think about it showing up at the end of your GJ

She's a trip!  I just can't get used to seeing these autos...been looking at regular old weed my whole life...and these things just look like...well mutants or something.  Nice and dense though...cute little sucker!

I'm really curious what will come of breeding the auto to your regular strains, it may take a couple generations of breding the auto into it to get the auto genes to be dominant...but a really cool idea...can't wait to see what comes from that..if nothing else you may have just put those regular strains into a stealthy package.  Are you planning on popping those bans as soon as they are dried for a few weeks?  Interesting things going on at the hamster house!


----------



## Locked

A bud of the Sensi star x Chemdog d that was hanging to dry....


----------



## Locked

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Sorry was looking at the auto when you harvested, and did a reply...didn't think about it showing up at the end of your GJ
> 
> She's a trip!  I just can't get used to seeing these autos...been looking at regular old weed my whole life...and these things just look like...well mutants or something.  Nice and dense though...cute little sucker!
> 
> I'm really curious what will come of breeding the auto to your regular strains, it may take a couple generations of breding the auto into it to get the auto genes to be dominant...but a really cool idea...can't wait to see what comes from that..if nothing else you may have just put those regular strains into a stealthy package.  Are you planning on popping those bans as soon as they are dried for a few weeks?  Interesting things going on at the hamster house!



I am curious too...first step will be finding the beans once I harvest....


----------



## 225smokestack

WOW! Looks great Hammie.  Very Frosty.  How did you get the blue hue in those pics?  I like that look.


----------



## Locked

225smokestack said:
			
		

> WOW! Looks great Hammie.  Very Frosty.  How did you get the blue hue in those pics?  I like that look.



Thanks smokestack..I shld hve mentioned the first and last pic were taken with the super Macro setting on 1.0 with no flash...just natural light...


----------



## legalize_freedom

Beautiful...I'm really impressed with what you got going on over there Ham...your makeing me want to try some different strains!  Sensi start is one of the last strains that my BF had going when he was killed...I only have seen it pure, not crossed...but man talk about some killa!  Top shelf weed for sure!

You'll find your seeds.  I bet it's hard now that all the calyx's have swollen, but I pollinated a couple branches of 2 different fems this time around, and it is noticable which ones they are, but I have them marked anyway with a purple paper clip stretched out and loosely wrapped around the branches.  Mine just stared the 6th week of flower today though..so no swollen calyx's yet, and all the pistils are still white on all the other buds.  You really got it going on man!  Very impressed with the stuff you do, and it seems we have similar tastes the variety that you choose.


----------



## Locked

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Beautiful...I'm really impressed with what you got going on over there Ham...your makeing me want to try some different strains!  Sensi start is one of the last strains that my BF had going when he was killed...I only have seen it pure, not crossed...but man talk about some killa!  Top shelf weed for sure!
> 
> You'll find your seeds.  I bet it's hard now that all the calyx's have swollen, but I pollinated a couple branches of 2 different fems this time around, and it is noticable which ones they are, but I have them marked anyway with a purple paper clip stretched out and loosely wrapped around the branches.  Mine just stared the 6th week of flower today though..so no swollen calyx's yet, and all the pistils are still white on all the other buds.  You really got it going on man!  Very impressed with the stuff you do, and it seems we have similar tastes the variety that you choose.



Thanks lf...yeah I can not wait to get a good rip on this Sensi cross..the buds wreak of spoiled pineapple juice...I marked the buds on my 4 female crosses where I pollinated with a small piece of pipe cleaner...but the buds swelled right up over the marking so i will hve to wait till I dry them a bit and the buds recede...thanks again for the super kind words...


----------



## 420benny

HL, you think you are going to hit 5000 posts before you go back to work? lol. Looks like you are going for a record with your post count. That's a lot of typing for only 1 year


----------



## Locked

420benny said:
			
		

> HL, you think you are going to hit 5000 posts before you go back to work? lol. Looks like you are going for a record with your post count. That's a lot of typing for only 1 year



I thought about that earlier today benny...Jan 24th it will be 1 year...I don't see 80 or so posts in 2 days time..I need some tips from 2dog...now that girl can post..lol


----------



## 4EVR420

Hey hamster, thought i would stop by and see how those beautiful buds were treating you!?! Also,thanks for the help the other day, i think i need to wait a couple more days to be able to tell if they are girls yet we shall see. Keep up the awsome job and happy growing


----------



## Locked

4EVR420 said:
			
		

> Hey hamster, thought i would stop by and see how those beautiful buds were treating you!?! Also,thanks for the help the other day, i think i need to wait a couple more days to be able to tell if they are girls yet we shall see. Keep up the awsome job and happy growing



Thanks 4EVR...I hope you get the females you want...GREEN MOJO for you.....getting ready to go to my weekly bowling league...might be taking the eldest Rez down tonight when I get home..if I do I will post up pics...thanks again


----------



## 4EVR420

Thanks for the mojo hamster,im looking forward to lots of pics and good luck tonite hope you bowl a 420


----------



## Locked

4EVR420 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the mojo hamster,im looking forward to lots of pics and good luck tonite hope you bowl a 420



Lol...as long as it's 420 after only 2 games...I average 206 so a 420 for 3 games wld hurt...


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

what up HL looking good with them chemdog mixes  ... chemdog is one of the parents of OG kush right? so its gotta be strong... I love sour diesel's taste n aroma... why dont u try growing OG kush? I'm sure u would like it. Treinwreck is also a strong sativa
senseu prefer sativa.  u said you love ur WD n how u sleep like a baby on it... thats why i also recomend u to grow at least one strong indica plant  like bubba kush or northen lights im sure u would like their potency...  all ur strains look top of the line tho great job... n thats how its done! thanks 4 sharing all those nice pics i feel like im there well gottta go hit the bong    late balla con dios amigo el hamstero


----------



## Locked

Dr. thanks for popping in... I wld love to grow a strong Sat.... I need to find me a really good energetic up high....


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

I know theres people that talk ish about the OG kush(may be they never had a good batch) In my expirience OG is one of the strongest sativas(for the longest i was thinking OG was an indica cause of he word kush but i guess not.
MAJOR HIGH trust me here in Souther CALI I come across a lot of strains. here a list of some sativas
-headband
-flo
-durban pison
-treinwreck
-purple trainwreck
-green crack
-all the hazes(blue haze,super silver haze, purple haze ect)
-diesel
-sour diesel(very strong smell)
-bluedream(sativa dominant blueberryxsilver haze)
-strawberry cough
-ak-47
-cheese
-blue cheese(hybrid 25%bb x 75%cheese)bomb


have u ever smoked bubba kush, master kush or some type of kush?


----------



## sundancer245

we smoked some green crack last week...never had heard of it before then... real good though, nice dense buds...ive been doing the same thing...go in to chop and decide to keep waiting  :watchplant:


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> I know theres people that talk ish about the OG kush(may be they never had a good batch) In my expirience OG is one of the strongest sativas(for the longest i was thinking OG was an indica cause of he word kush but i guess not.
> MAJOR HIGH trust me here in Souther CALI I come across a lot of strains. here a list of some sativas
> -headband
> -flo
> -durban pison
> -treinwreck
> -purple trainwreck
> -green crack
> -all the hazes(blue haze,super silver haze, purple haze ect)
> -diesel
> -sour diesel(very strong smell)
> -bluedream(sativa dominant blueberryxsilver haze)
> -strawberry cough
> -ak-47
> -cheese
> -blue cheese(hybrid 25%bb x 75%cheese)bomb
> 
> 
> have u ever smoked bubba kush, master kush or some type of kush?



Thanks for the list Dr.   Green Crack sounds awesome...


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> we smoked some green crack last week...never had heard of it before then... real good though, nice dense buds...ive been doing the same thing...go in to chop and decide to keep waiting  :watchplant:



Yeah the green crack sounds real good....I am slowly taking buds from my eldest Rez...took some more last night..pics going up now...


----------



## Locked

Okay took a cpl more buds of the Eldest Rez last night...the buds are so nice looking i almost don't want to dry and smoke them....almost:hubba:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Wow, those buds are a work of art! Those are the juciest looking buds I've seen in a long time.


----------



## 420benny

Nice buds HL! That list is awesome. I love the description of Blue Dream. The breeders are having a feeding frenzy with us. If we all added up how much we have spent in beans in the last year, WOW!


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Wow, those buds are a work of art! Those are the juciest looking buds I've seen in a long time.



Thanks Mental...the calyx's are sooo swollen...very yummy


----------



## Locked

420benny said:
			
		

> Nice buds HL! That list is awesome. I love the description of Blue Dream. The breeders are having a feeding frenzy with us. If we all added up how much we have spent in beans in the last year, WOW!




Thanks benny...yeah that is a pretty nice list Dr. came up with...and I try not to think about how much I hve spent on beans...


----------



## the chef

Whoa!!!!!! very nice HL!


----------



## legalize_freedom

Looking good buddy!  Can't wait to hear what the final smoke report is after a good cure and all....man I can't wait to harvest my grow...lol...I'm a couple weeks out from breeders estimate...so probably more like 3 or 4 weeks out.


----------



## Dahova

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Okay took a cpl more buds of the Eldest Rez last night...the buds are so nice looking i almost don't want to dry and smoke them....almost:hubba:


 

VERY NICE AND LOOKIN FROSTY.IM NEW HERE SO CHECK SOME OF MY GROWS OUT SOON MATE


----------



## 225smokestack

Man, that is going to be some potent nug! Congrats again! HAHA


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Okay took a cpl more buds of the Eldest Rez last night...the buds are so nice looking i almost don't want to dry and smoke them....almost:hubba:


ra
u r a very lucky man... think of all the people that wich they at least had a gram of that... u know in some states they dont even sell chronic n where they do sell it a lot of people can't afford it  u got something really good going there u should totaly grow some sour diesel n some green crack hopefully u get some phenos


----------



## legalize_freedom

I'm gonna tell ya Ham...there was no Cinderella 99 on that list of sats...you can pick it up cheap at the hemp depot...60 bucks for 10 seeds.  I smoked a bottom bud 2 weeks from being done last night...it was actually more like 3 weeks from being done when this little branch got broke.

I don't even know if I'm going to want this stuff...it was a crazy intense up high...freaky scarey high...I hope it mellows with a couple weeks!  But seriousely for being pre mature, and only takeing a few hits...this is definately going to be one of the more potent strains I have ever messed with...This little nug was not even one of the frosty ones!  If your looking for a sat, you might want to check out the cindy...from JW.....hooo hooo woow.  I'm glad this stuff is the kinda crap my brother likes...lol  he may end up with the whole batch.


----------



## Locked

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I'm gonna tell ya Ham...there was no Cinderella 99 on that list of sats...you can pick it up cheap at the hemp depot...60 bucks for 10 seeds.  I smoked a bottom bud 2 weeks from being done last night...it was actually more like 3 weeks from being done when this little branch got broke.
> 
> I don't even know if I'm going to want this stuff...it was a crazy intense up high...freaky scarey high...I hope it mellows with a couple weeks!  But seriousely for being pre mature, and only takeing a few hits...this is definately going to be one of the more potent strains I have ever messed with...This little nug was not even one of the frosty ones!  If your looking for a sat, you might want to check out the cindy...from JW.....hooo hooo woow.  I'm glad this stuff is the kinda crap my brother likes...lol  he may end up with the whole batch.



Very cool Bro....c99 will be my next strain to get then because that is what I am looking for...when I sampled the Rez sd x chemdog dd early it was an intense trippy high that freaked me out a bit...now it is a knock down, see ya later I am done high...my wife will not smoke it any more during the week before bed...it is the only smoke to leave her completely "hung over" the next morning... so maybe your c99 will turn a lil more body high for ya...


----------



## Locked

Dahova said:
			
		

> VERY NICE AND LOOKIN FROSTY.IM NEW HERE SO CHECK SOME OF MY GROWS OUT SOON MATE



Thanks Dahova....I looked in on your grow...very impressive...


----------



## Locked

225smokestack said:
			
		

> Man, that is going to be some potent nug! Congrats again! HAHA



Thanks smokestack...the Rez cross is a true devastator...the Sensi cross is a wonderful smoke...very potent but not to couch-locky...my wife will only smoke the Rez now on the weekends...she says it feels like a freight train hit her the next morning....


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

hey HL i was readin on the c99 by bro grims or something n it sounds good 50days to flower over all sounds like a champ i never had it thou... if u grow it lets us know how its is....           o yeah keep us update on ur seeds from ur WD n ur wd x sensi WDxsdchem n ur WDx paki i cant wait to see what kind of dank u get from all those seeds       mail me some when u get em yeah? my addresss is
Dr. Robertsozki aka Rastafarian bubba kanush el guapo mr clean
123 fake st
wonderland Ca 90004


----------



## Locked

Will do Dr.


----------



## Locked

Took some more of the Rez cross...also a cpl Sensi cross buds...here are some pics...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

You must be rolling in the super dank, high quality bud over there ham! What a good strain too, performs absolutely wonderfully by the looks of it.


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> You must be rolling in the super dank, high quality bud over there ham! What a good strain too, performs absolutely wonderfully by the looks of it.



Thanks Mental...yeah I hve quite a few full jars now and I still hve not even harvested a single plant fully...I hve a Rez and Sensi that hve not been touched yet and the two eldest hve been about halfway harvested...I hve been letting the lower buds mature a bit...I still hve 8 beans of the Sensi cross left...I might not hve even found the best pheno of the bunch yet...:holysheep:


----------



## Locked

Eldest Rez final harvest....I will hve a dry weight in a few days...


----------



## monkeybusiness

wow, looks great Hamster!


----------



## the chef

Congrats buddy, Looks like a dank harvest!


----------



## legalize_freedom

Nice haul man!


----------



## ta2dguy

good lookin buds hamster. wtg. enjoy the fruits of your labour... or whats left of them .  happy growing.


----------



## Locked

Thanks everyone...I think the rest of the eldest Sensi cross is coming down tonight...I think I need more jars...big time


----------



## fruity86

looking good hamster its always a good sign when you need more jars i could loan you mine for a branch or 2


----------



## tcbud

Excellent Harvest....wtg.


----------



## Locked

Thanks fruity and tc....yes best harvest for me to date...


----------



## Locked

Took a bunch of pics of the remaining kids and figured I wld post them up...


----------



## Locked

and more...


----------



## zipflip

:watchplant:  :aok:


----------



## Locked

Thanks zip....


----------



## zipflip

the girls look fat as hell for their stout stature though.
  ur runnin just a 600 , right?


----------



## Locked

Thanks Zip...These are actually not autos...these are my beans from seed bay...real good genetics...I hve a cpl autos in my veg tent with the clones...that's something you cld try. Do you hve a veg tent running? If so just make a spot for one plant and grow an auto in there...that's what i love about them. I hve 2 more Auto White Dwarfs going in my veg tent now...they love 18/6...


----------



## Locked

I took the top cola off my youngest sensi cross tonight and took some pics and weighed it for the haha...40.3 grams wet...shld be about 10 dry.
Here are those pics...One of the pics i took in this shoot is going into BPOTM this month...very yummy


----------



## the chef

Mouthwatering HL! ....Btw clean your fingernails. hehehe.


----------



## Locked

Chef I am going to start wearing gloves when I take pics...
Here is a few more...


----------



## the chef

Noice! Can't wait to see that puppy dried and cured......hehehe D & C with 
C.D.!


----------



## 225smokestack

GORGEOUS! Gonna be killer


----------



## Locked

Thanks guys...I appreciate you taking a look...


----------



## Locked

Looks like the Sensi star x chemdog d and the rez sd x chemdog dd are getting closer to harvest...the sensi can barely hold it's fat buds up...I am now using a drum stick to support her...pics later...


----------



## Locked

*NOTE:*Paki clone in flowering tent 50 days flowering
2 Auto White Dwarfs 28 days old


----------



## ishnish

:ciao:
Nice look'n bud HL, how long till you take the paki down?


----------



## Locked

ishnish said:
			
		

> :ciao:
> Nice look'n bud HL, how long till you take the paki down?



Hey ish...I was just back tracking through my journals trying to figure out how long I flowered the original Paki mom...66 days the first time so another 2 weeks or so...I will see what the trichs say though...


----------



## chuckdee123

looks great ham. those beaut's wouldn't last long in my house! enjoy..


----------



## Locked

chuckdee123 said:
			
		

> looks great ham. those beaut's wouldn't last long in my house! enjoy..



Thanks chuck...the good thing is this smoke has been sooo potent it will last a while I think...  The Sensi Star x Chemdog d has been outstanding...smells great, tastes great and the high is real good and does not lean one way or the other... I can smoke it and either take a nap or hang out and chill...now the Rez cross is another story..I will hve jars of it for a long time I think because it is really strong...two hits off the bong and it's all over for a cpl hours...:holysheep:


----------



## Locked

The first Rez cross has dried and cured and I just weighed it and put it away in a giant airtight jar....91 grams dry.   So 3 oz's and 7 grams dry...not bad considering this smoke is so strong 2 hits of it from a bong and I can't seem to do anything but lie down and go for a ride....this is the first smoke I hve had that is an equally strong body high and cerebral high at the same time. Friday night I went for 2 good hits before bed and I laid in bed for like an hour tripping my ballz off before I fell asleep...The taste is awesome...best tasting bud I hve ever had...


----------



## Locked

Pulled apart the bud I pollinated with Auto White Dwarf pollen and marked with a small piece of pipe cleaner and low and behold I hve a cpl beans... 
5 beans...4 look good 1 looks like it didn't quite finish...


First time making beans and is a really cool feeling...


----------



## the chef

Super nice HL!...Pics man Pics! Where's the auto's and the paki?


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Super nice HL!...Pics man Pics! Where's the auto's and the paki?



Paki is in the flower tent and lights on is not till 730pm...autos are young and not sexy yet.....  I will get some pics up tonight i hope...all bets are off if i smoke any Rez....:hubba:


----------



## the chef

Um....ok i'll wait!


----------



## Locked

For the chef....the autos in the tent...(Auto White Dwarf)


----------



## Locked

NOTE: I flipped 1 Rez cross and 1 Sensi cross clone tonight...


I needed some room in my Veg tent so I flipped the two biggest remaining clones to 12/12 tonight...one Rez and one Sensi....I hve 2 Paki clones that went from blue solo cups to 1 gallon pots...and I hve two rez cross clones in my clone dome. I am liking this whole cloning thing...it's like I hve a MJ factory now...veg the clone, take a clone of the clone, flower the first clone, repeat. I can see how people get spoiled with growing from clones...


----------



## legalize_freedom

yeah not to mention that the clones just take off to being already sexually mature...they are like growing your autos...lol...you can keep them little and have a bud tree in 2 months!  Clones is the way to go, just takes time finding the right mom...and most of us are all wanting to try every dang strain avaliable in our liftime....lol

Really nice work man!  I can't wait to see what comes of your breeding the auto to the regular plant...which one did you breed?  I know you used the white dwarf pollen, just can't remember which of your regular strains you bred.  I wonder if it will make an auto, or how many generations you will have to breed the auto into a regular to get auto qualities...interesting man

And the buds look DANK MAN!


----------



## the chef

Nice HL Thanks fer the photo's!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Nice HL Thanks fer the photo's!



Anytime chef.......


----------



## tcbud

Beautiful HL.  Congrats on the heavy two hit smoke.....mmmm.


----------



## Locked

tcbud said:
			
		

> Beautiful HL.  Congrats on the heavy two hit smoke.....mmmm.



Thanks tc....maybe someday I will be able to take 3 hits of it...  The worst part is it tastes so damn good you want to just keep hitting it...:hubba:


----------



## Locked

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> yeah not to mention that the clones just take off to being already sexually mature...they are like growing your autos...lol...you can keep them little and have a bud tree in 2 months!  Clones is the way to go, just takes time finding the right mom...and most of us are all wanting to try every dang strain avaliable in our liftime....lol
> 
> Really nice work man!  I can't wait to see what comes of your breeding the auto to the regular plant...which one did you breed?  I know you used the white dwarf pollen, just can't remember which of your regular strains you bred.  I wonder if it will make an auto, or how many generations you will have to breed the auto into a regular to get auto qualities...interesting man
> 
> And the buds look DANK MAN!



Yeah it's a sickness...I hve been fighting the urge to buy more beans even though I hve so many already....total bean addiction.  
As for my breeding experiment it was the Rez SD x Chemdog DD that I found beans in...I had thought it was Sensi but after pulling the beans out of the bud I loaded a bowl and took a nice hit and realized right away it was Rez and not Sensi..problem was it was still fairly early and the Rez dropped me like a ton of bricks...   I am wondering myself if any of the beans will show auto traits...I think I will need to back breed it with the White Dwarf again a cpl times to get true auto beans...and thanks Bro for stopping in...


----------



## Locked

My Sensi Star x Chemdog D got a partial harvest tonight...I wld like to grow this strain again with a longer veg with bigger pots and see just how much she cld yield...yield will be good but no where near the Rez cross...


----------



## Trafic

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> My Sensi Star x Chemdog D got a partial harvest tonight...I wld like to grow this strain again with a longer veg with bigger pots and see just how much she cld yield...yield will be good but no where near the Rez cross...



Holy Sh*t!  Damn!  That's about as good as it gets ham.  Nice work.


----------



## the chef

Nice HL! Very bush like! You should see if you can get a 5 foot finisher?


----------



## legalize_freedom

yeah I agree that it would probably take a few back x's to see the auto traits, but it might be nice to have the white Dwarf as a regular to, since you enjoyed that smoke so much!

Hi my name is L_F and I have a bean addiction.....count me in to bud!  Although being laid off has certainly curbed my buying, it hasn't shortened my wish list...lol...my GF is going to be pizzed when I get back to work, and make an order with my first paycheck...I hope I get back in time to be able to participate in the big MP outdoor auto blow-out 2010!


----------



## Locked

Trafic said:
			
		

> Holy Sh*t!  Damn!  That's about as good as it gets ham.  Nice work.



Thanks Trafic...she sorta got bud heavy on me...not that I am complaining...


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Nice HL! Very bush like! You should see if you can get a 5 foot finisher?



Can she be five foot but bent over? Cause my tent is only 5 feet tall...lol


----------



## Locked

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> yeah I agree that it would probably take a few back x's to see the auto traits, but it might be nice to have the white Dwarf as a regular to, since you enjoyed that smoke so much!
> 
> Hi my name is L_F and I have a bean addiction.....count me in to bud!  Although being laid off has certainly curbed my buying, it hasn't shortened my wish list...lol...my GF is going to be pizzed when I get back to work, and make an order with my first paycheck...I hope I get back in time to be able to participate in the big MP outdoor auto blow-out 2010!



Yeah that's a good point...I enjoy the white dwarf smoke quite a bit..
I think I need to post a outdoor auto sign up sheet so we can figure out how many growers we hve...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Always a heavy harvest at ham's place!


----------



## 420benny

Once again, very nice work! Hey, how come tents are mostly 5 feet tall? I want a 2x4x6 feet and they are all 5? What's with that? I think most houses can handle a 6 foot tent, even with a small fan on top.


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Always a heavy harvest at ham's place!



Thanks Mental....I hve to buy more jars....:holysheep:


----------



## Locked

420benny said:
			
		

> Once again, very nice work! Hey, how come tents are mostly 5 feet tall? I want a 2x4x6 feet and they are all 5? What's with that? I think most houses can handle a 6 foot tent, even with a small fan on top.



I agree benny...a foot taller wld be sweet...


----------



## Locked

Here are my up and comers....and a veteran or two....

First up one of the original clones from the Pakistani Ryder that was not a true auto...


----------



## Locked

Quick Silver....


----------



## Locked

Rez SD x Chemdog DD 78 days flowering...


----------



## 420benny

Oooh, she looks dangerous! Last pic is hot.


----------



## MindzEye

Looks tasty! You getting ready to chop her?


----------



## sike89

lmao that this is so stuffed with bid i actually laughed out loud. you are one lucky person congrats very much on the grow


----------



## Locked

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Looks tasty! You getting ready to chop her?



Thanks...she was supposed to come down tonight but the look on my wifes face when I mentioned that to her made me re think my plan and chop tomorrow...the day after Valentines Day...


----------



## Locked

sike89 said:
			
		

> lmao that this is so stuffed with bid i actually laughed out loud. you are one lucky person congrats very much on the grow


Thanks....


----------



## legalize_freedom

Good thinking ham.........I wish I was that smart (valentines day) I spent 4 hrs chopping and trimming, got 1/2 done and realized that the ol lady was pissed...when she yelled down in the basement "Happy Valentines day, I'm going to bed.....SLAM goes the basement door......SLAM...goes the bedroom door.....lol...I'm not the brightest bulb in the box!


----------



## Locked

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Good thinking ham.........I wish I was that smart (valentines day) I spent 4 hrs chopping and trimming, got 1/2 done and realized that the ol lady was pissed...when she yelled down in the basement "Happy Valentines day, I'm going to bed.....SLAM goes the basement door......SLAM...goes the bedroom door.....lol...I'm not the brightest bulb in the box!




Oh man...sorry to hear that...I was literally a few seconds from that happening...I almost didn't mention it to her and went straight for the chop....hope you are not in the dog house for too long Bro...


----------



## Locked

*NOTE:*
QuickSilver *71 days* old on 2-15-10
Paki clone *58 days* of flowering on 2-15-10


----------



## Locked

Chopped her tonight...took a bunch of pics for any bud porn junkies...this strain packs some hvy buds...


----------



## Rusty Gribble

wanna pass a bong this way?


----------



## Locked

wally150 said:
			
		

> wanna pass a bong this way?



Sure...............:bong1:  There you go....


----------



## Rusty Gribble

you are the man!!!!!


----------



## the chef

Bye to the rez....heeeelooo chineese eyes!


----------



## Trafic

Man those are some DENSE buds there.  I guess that 600W light is a big step up from a 400W.  I'm going to look back through your thread at what you're feeding her.  Obviously it worked.


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Bye to the rez....heeeelooo chineese eyes!





			
				wally150 said:
			
		

> you are the man!!!!!



Thanks guys...


----------



## Locked

Trafic said:
			
		

> Man those are some DENSE buds there.  I guess that 600W light is a big step up from a 400W.  I'm going to look back through your thread at what you're feeding her.  Obviously it worked.



Thanks Trafic....I used GH 3 part...I pushed it on them quite hard...the Rez that just came down never said no mas...it just kept eating...


----------



## Locked

Thinking of starting 2 more strains and then taking a sabbatical from growing for a while...I hve been growing for pretty much a year straight with not much of a break between grows and I am getting a lil burnt out...The wife and I are going to Jamaica in June so I need to get these 2 started in orcer to hve them done and harvested by trip time...
Going with LA Confidential by DNA and AK-48 by Nirvana...going to germ a cpl beans of each today...took the day off from work.


----------



## Locked

Took my paki clone down today...trimmed and hung most of it...using the bottom half for a bubble hash run in a day or so...


----------



## Locked

I had to buy bigger containers for all the dankness I hve recently harvested...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Congratulations on the harvest! Looks like a lot of dank for sure!


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the harvest! Looks like a lot of dank for sure!



Thanks Mental...yeah it's starting to add up to quite a bit of dank bud....I figure I will stock up to make sure I am covered for my up coming break from growing...thanks for checking out my thread.


----------



## the chef

Congrats HL! Looks like a bumper harvest!....Party at HL's house!


----------



## ta2dguy

great lookin buds hl, awesome grow and some grrrrreat lookin buds. when does the next bus leave for hamsterdam??   happy smokin hl.


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Congrats HL! Looks like a bumper harvest!....Party at HL's house!



Thanks chef...come on over...the party has just begun...


----------



## Locked

ta2dguy said:
			
		

> great lookin buds hl, awesome grow and some grrrrreat lookin buds. when does the next bus leave for hamsterdam??   happy smokin hl.



Thanks Bro....a bus leaves for Hamsterdam at 4:20 am and one at 4:20 pm....hop on board...


----------



## OldHippieChick

Very nice - I'm with you - go at it hard and build up a respectable stash and then set it aside for a time...... I think turning off the big lights in the summer and possibly trying something on the patio or outdoors is the way to go.


----------



## Locked

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Very nice - I'm with you - go at it hard and build up a respectable stash and then set it aside for a time...... I think turning off the big lights in the summer and possibly trying something on the patio or outdoors is the way to go.



Thanks for stopping by OHC...yeah I going to take the summer off for sure...my tents will be shut down before the wife and I leave for Jamaica in June...feeling some burn out now for sure.  Maybe a lil experiment of a plant or two in a window using just sun light this summer...


----------



## sundancer245

looks like a great harvest dude, nice looking jars of bud:hubba: i had to buy some bigger jars myself...great job as always congrats!


----------



## Locked

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> looks like a great harvest dude, nice looking jars of bud:hubba: i had to buy some bigger jars myself...great job as always congrats!




Yeah I guess it is a good problem to have.....  Thanks!


----------



## Locked

A peek in the tent...the Quicksilver looks like it might be getting close now...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hey Ham   How long has your quicksilver been goin??  I started one at xmas and still dont have any pistils and its 3 feet tall...???

 im assuming yours is the auto freebie from the tude??


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Hey Ham   How long has your quicksilver been goin??  I started one at xmas and still dont have any pistils and its 3 feet tall...???
> 
> im assuming yours is the auto freebie from the tude??



Bro you might hve to flip it to 12/12...mine did nothing but grow for a long time so I flipped it...I thought it was supposed to be an auto but it was screwing the pooch on that trait....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

OMG r u serious????  That sux!!!  Think you could clone it???


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

So much for cloning it... I pulled it out today and found some nanners starting so its long gone now.... What do you expect for a freebie??


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> So much for cloning it... I pulled it out today and found some nanners starting so its long gone now.... What do you expect for a freebie??



Hey JAAM that sucks bro...was it in flower? I gotta gve mine the up close look over tonight when lights come on...I don't want a tent full of preggo plants..especially with that devil pollen in them....damn Hermies...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Ham  It wasnt really in flower...  It never showed anything until today...  I water/check for pistils every couple days for weeks now and never saw a thing until today...  so i dont wanna sy it was a herm it just wasnt a fem...


----------



## Locked

Took the girls out for a feeding and took some snaps...the Quicksilver is very interesting...I can't wait to smoke her...she looks very Sativa leaning...


----------



## Locked

This is the longest I hve ever let any auto go...gonna take her down tomorrow...oh she is 76 days old..


----------



## Locked

The QS


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Wow, the quicksilver sure has a big cola on her! The buddha sure looks tastey!


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Wow, the quicksilver sure has a big cola on her! The buddha sure looks tastey!



Thanks Mental...yeah that QS is very interesting...I can't wait to smoke her...


----------



## Locked

Trimmed one of the WD's....not a great yield but the smoke shld be real good...


----------



## Locked

Before I was lucky enough to get the JillyBean I had germed a cpl LA Con and AK-48...I hve 3 AK-48 and 1 LA Con that sprouted a bit before JillyBean...this is them....


----------



## loolagigi

super sweet.


----------



## the chef

Alright new beans huh HL? Give us a smell report buddy! Looking good!


----------



## Locked

loolagigi said:
			
		

> super sweet.



Thanks Bro....I am excited about the AK-48...they seem to yield really well...


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Alright new beans huh HL? Give us a smell report buddy! Looking good!



New....not quite I guess...just some of my stockpile...lol
Thanks chef...smell report as of now is nothing to smell...I am sure that will change as these kids grow up...


----------



## the chef

No o fuzzy one, the quicksilver!


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> No o fuzzy one, the quicksilver!



Ahhhh....I see...I will stick my lil hamster nose in a bud right now and report back...after I run in my wheel for a bit....


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks Bro....I am excited about the AK-48...they seem to yield really well...


 
quanity n quality... I ve heard that the LA conf is real potent alrite ham take care


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> quanity n quality... I ve heard that the LA conf is real potent alrite ham take care



Doc...How the hell are you? I hve nothing but great things about the LA con smoke also...thanks for checkin in...


----------



## Locked

A cpl pic of the last auto in my tent...Auto White Dwarf in a bigger pot then the other one...


----------



## the chef

Nooo not the last dwarf! Very nice HL! Any idea on how long your haitus is gonna be? Can't believe this is the last auto! Oh well we still got the quicksilver to look at!


----------



## Locked

These are my tall drinks of water...very leggy ladies...:hubba: 
1 Sensi Star x Chemdog d and 1 Rez SD x Chemdog DD


----------



## Locked

Okay I saved the best for last...this is the most mature lady in my tents...
Sensi Star x Chemdog D
Her buds are already wreaking havoc on the poor stems...I will hve to get some sticks to help stabilize them...


----------



## flaboy88

man HL, i can smell your buds from here.. :shocked: lookin very sexy.. i actually have had sensi star a couple times b4... always was a great smoke.. really dank and such a good taste to.. i havent actually heard about chemdog but i believe in a prior post u said somethin about growin another strain and said somethin bout the SS X chemdog bein a bit too strong... rite on man.. i love the dankness.. girls are lookin beautiful tho.. keep it up


----------



## Locked

flaboy88 said:
			
		

> man HL, i can smell your buds from here.. :shocked: lookin very sexy.. i actually have had sensi star a couple times b4... always was a great smoke.. really dank and such a good taste to.. i havent actually heard about chemdog but i believe in a prior post u said somethin about growin another strain and said somethin bout the SS X chemdog bein a bit too strong... rite on man.. i love the dankness.. girls are lookin beautiful tho.. keep it up



Thanks fla....yeah the Chemdog DD is another Diesel I believe...the Rez SD x Chemdog DD is very strong but I do love it about an hour before bed....very relaxing...


----------



## Rusty Gribble

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> A cpl pic of the last auto in my tent...Auto White Dwarf in a bigger pot then the other one...



how big is the pot? 10" diameter? 10" height?

beautiful ladies! im quite envious. 

"I say NO to the union!" "yeah! confederacy!"


----------



## Tact

Looks great HL, the leaning tower of buds.


----------



## Locked

wally150 said:
			
		

> how big is the pot? 10" diameter? 10" height?
> 
> beautiful ladies! im quite envious.
> 
> "I say NO to the union!" "yeah! confederacy!"



I am not sure 10 or 12....."Suck salad"


----------



## Locked

Tact said:
			
		

> Looks great HL, the learning tower of buds.



Thanks Tact...I corrected the lean a bit....


----------



## Locked

They came out for a watering so I took some pics...They all are filling in nicely...auto is just about there...chop comes maybe Sunday...


----------



## Locked

The last set of young ums...


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> The last set of young ums...


 

looking good cant wait to see their entire life... im also about to star my tents like u im going big,with a journal hydro soil indoor outdoor eveerything... i hear u going to jamaica must be NICE get some jamaican bean if u can lol:2940th_rasta: i love the beach... u should come kick it here in california  LA confidantiial lol  later brosky take care


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> looking good cant wait to see their entire life... im also about to star my tents like u im going big,with a journal hydro soil indoor outdoor eveerything... i hear u going to jamaica must be NICE get some jamaican bean if u can lol:2940th_rasta: i love the beach... u should come kick it here in california  LA confidantiial lol  later brosky take care



Doc...what up...always a treat to get a visit from ya...can't wait to see your new set up and grow..sounds like it is going to be awesome...the funny thing with Jamaica is I think me and the wife will be taking a hit in the quality of weed we will be smoking there...I am pretty sure I hve better in jars here in Jersey...lol (Rez SD x Chemdog DD to be exact)


----------



## fruity86

long time since i poped in hamster its all still looking good green mojo your way not like you need it


----------



## Locked

fruity86 said:
			
		

> long time since i poped in hamster its all still looking good green mojo your way not like you need it



Thanks for coming by fruity...I'll take all the mojo I can get...


----------



## Tact

Anything getting chopped today?


----------



## Locked

Tact said:
			
		

> Anything getting chopped today?



I hve a Auto RRF sitting on Death Row...unless the governor calls she goes to the gallows tonight....


----------



## Rusty Gribble

pics and age of the doomed rrf?


----------



## Locked

wally150 said:
			
		

> pics and age of the doomed rrf?



Actually had a brain fart..it's a Auto White Dwarf...and it is the oldest auto I hve ever had...84 days today...was waiting for more amber but it's been long enough...


----------



## Locked

*Note:Auto WD 84 days old
QuickSilver 91 days old 53 days flowering*


----------



## Rusty Gribble

84 days?! outrageous. did the trichs just stop getting amber?


----------



## Locked

wally150 said:
			
		

> 84 days?! outrageous. did the trichs just stop getting amber?



Yes...no they hve been cloudy with just a few ambers....


----------



## Locked

Very busy night for me and the girls....so first off here is a cpl pics of the Auto White Dwarf that is going to the chop tonight....


----------



## the chef

Uh huh...ok .....not bad.


----------



## Locked

I am also putting my 2 Paki clones into flower tonight...they are moving into the flowering tent...this allowed me the space to transplant the AK-48's and LA Con from solo cups to pots...I also took 2 clones from each Paki clone...I fired up my Clone Dome and it is in the veg tent as well...


----------



## Locked

Here are the Ladies in my flowering tent outside in a group shot and a cpl single pics...


----------



## Locked

So now my plans hve changed a bit...I am still shutting it down 1st week of June for the Summer but I was trying to figure out a way to use the veg tent witch at some point will be empty...I took clones from both my Paki clones that went to 12/12 tonight...I also took clones from the Rez cross clones...8 clones in total went into the *Clone Dome*...when the veg tent goes empty i will attempt a SOG grow with the clones in the veg tent...flipping the lights to 12/12 also meaning I will hve *two* flowering tents going at the end...worst case scenario it fails...oh well..if it runs too long i will pull the plug and take everything that is not done and turn it to bubble...


----------



## loolagigi

keepin it real HL. loving the show. thank you.


----------



## Locked

loolagigi said:
			
		

> keepin it real HL. loving the show. thank you.



Thanks loola...


----------



## Locked

Auto White Dwarf got clipped....here is what she looks like now...


----------



## Rusty Gribble

that is all.


----------



## Irish

nice job brother HL. say, have you did any of these autos in a single cola grow? did the cola bulk more, if so?...

so if you pop some more auto beans, you will just make your deadline. 

another question HL. have you ever done an auto complete OD?...

enjoy bro...


----------



## Locked

Dank Don said:
			
		

> nice job brother HL. say, have you did any of these autos in a single cola grow? did the cola bulk more, if so?...
> 
> so if you pop some more auto beans, you will just make your deadline.
> 
> another question HL. have you ever done an auto complete OD?...
> 
> enjoy bro...



Thanks DD...I hve never grown lolipop style with autos or regular strains...and unfortunately there will be no more bean popping till the end of summer for me...not sure what an auto complete OD is?


----------



## Rusty Gribble

OD= outdoor? overdose?


----------



## Irish

wall-e , oops, wally  nailed her down. OD=outdoor...we loved that show so much, i got it on dvd. the kids go bonkers over that sorta stuff. lol...

so, how bout it HL? have you ever ran an auto OD to completion? thought i'd read you were popping off one last grow before summer hit? must'a read that elsewhere...


----------



## Locked

Hey Dank....I hve no outdoor area to grow in...all my growing is done indoors...I started the auto outdoor chatter thread so that I cld live threw the outdoor growers this summer....JillyBean was my last set of beans till after summer...I wish I had someplace to grow outdoors but its just too risky for me...


----------



## Locked

Here is a cpl pics of what is going on in both tents...


----------



## Irish

and we thought arm and hammer was only good for cleaning our clothes well.:hubba: ...work it out bro... mmm mmm delicious looking meds man...


----------



## Locked

Dank Don said:
			
		

> and we thought arm and hammer was only good for cleaning our clothes well.:hubba: ...work it out bro... mmm mmm delicious looking meds man...



Thanks Don...yeah I will use whatever I can get to try and work my canopy...


----------



## Locked

Okay so I hve noticed my young AK-48's getting a lil dinged up with what looks like a ph problem...so i say to myself self...that can't be I ph'd that water myself with my ph pen...that wld mean my pen is off...so I checked the calibration and Womp Womp....6.5 water is actually 5.3 after calibrating my pen...I am wondering if I need a new pen now...it's coming up on a year old...

Lesson learned...


----------



## Rusty Gribble

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Okay so I hve noticed my young AK-48's getting a lil dinged up with what looks like a ph problem...so i say to myself self...that can't be I ph'd that water myself with my ph pen...that wld mean my pen is off...so I checked the calibration and Womp Womp....6.5 water is actually 5.3 after calibrating my pen...I am wondering if I need a new pen now...it's coming up on a year old...
> 
> Lesson learned...



milwaukee ph600 still? I ordered 2 pints of 7.0 calibration solution and check it every 2 weeks, sometimes itll drift +- .2


----------



## Locked

wally150 said:
			
		

> milwaukee ph600 still? I ordered 2 pints of 7.0 calibration solution and check it every 2 weeks, sometimes itll drift +- .2



Yeah that's the one...I was a lil lax in checking the calibration because things hve been going so smoothly..luckily I hve learned enough to spot the ph issues early on and do what is needed to fix the problem. It was off like +1.8


----------



## Rusty Gribble

yeah, 1.8 would ruin my day. thats why i check every 2 weeks or so. Were you checking the calibration often? did it just all of a sudden take a dump on you?


----------



## Locked

wally150 said:
			
		

> yeah, 1.8 would ruin my day. thats why i check every 2 weeks or so. Were you checking the calibration often? did it just all of a sudden take a dump on you?



That's why I said I got lax...I was checking every2-3 weeks but things hve been on cruise control with my current grow so I hve not checked in maybe 2 months it feels like...maybe more.  I will check it in 2 weeks and see if it holds.


----------



## Rusty Gribble

hope it didnt crap out on ya! let me know if it ends up being out for the count, so i know what to expect from mine.


----------



## Locked

wally150 said:
			
		

> hope it didnt crap out on ya! let me know if it ends up being out for the count, so i know what to expect from mine.



Will do...I am happy I got a year out of this..for the price it has been an awesome deal....


----------



## Locked

The girls are looking good....


----------



## Rusty Gribble

im creeping on your threads tonight louie louie


----------



## stinkyelements

oh man they look so damn good!!!!


----------



## v35b

Nice!


----------



## Locked

wally150 said:
			
		

> im creeping on your threads tonight louie louie



Lol...




			
				stinkyelements said:
			
		

> oh man they look so damn good!!!!



Thanks stinky...





			
				v35b said:
			
		

> Nice!



Thanks v...


----------



## Locked

The AK-48 seedlings are doing pretty well now...they got a bit dinged up with a slight ph problem but is all fixed...


----------



## Irish

good eye bro. ph is our #1 friend when its on. but when its off, things will get oogly quick! ...i can see it now better in the transplant pics. just looked like they were hungry in fist set earlier back(solo)...

put up a new journal with some of my crosses. i'll put it in my siggy. check em out bro...

those are def some very sweet colas man. nice work...


----------



## Locked

Okay all the seedlings are in their final pots now...the JillyBeans are in the large green pots, the LA Con is in a smaller one as is two of three of the AK-48. I hve one AK-48 in a big pot and will note any increase in size and yield...

You can see the earlier ph problems now very easily...glad I got to it early on.


----------



## Locked

Dank Don said:
			
		

> good eye bro. ph is our #1 friend when its on. but when its off, things will get oogly quick! ...i can see it now better in the transplant pics. just looked like they were hungry in fist set earlier back(solo)...
> 
> put up a new journal with some of my crosses. i'll put it in my siggy. check em out bro...
> 
> those are def some very sweet colas man. nice work...



Yeah PH is the key to the whole thing...if it's off the 10 things you are doing right can all go for naught...I will check out your new journal...


----------



## Locked

Some snaps from tonight...My eldest girl who is around 6 weeks into flowering...I was sure this was Sensi Star x Chemdog D but now I am not so sure...it is looking very Rez SD ish...

Other pics are the QuickSilver...


----------



## Rusty Gribble

pics hammy?


----------



## Locked

wally150 said:
			
		

> pics hammy?



Was editing my photos for security reasons...they are up now...


----------



## loolagigi

hamster.....man you really know how to utilize the pot size....bumper buds man. thanks for sharing brother...Loola


----------



## Rusty Gribble

very nice hammy! sorry i got inpatient


----------



## Locked

loolagigi said:
			
		

> hamster.....man you really know how to utilize the pot size....bumper buds man. thanks for sharing brother...Loola



Thanks my friend...


----------



## Locked

wally150 said:
			
		

> very nice hammy! sorry i got inpatient



Thanks wally...don't worry about it...I am the most impatient person ever...just ask my wife..lol


----------



## Locked

The young kids....AK-48 is up first.


----------



## Locked

I am worried I only hve one of these so I need it to be female..lol


LA Confidential......it's the healthiest looking of all the young plants..nice dark green and short and bushy.


----------



## Locked

Everyone in the veg tent....


----------



## the chef

Greenage my Brotha! Smells man!!! The ol cheffy reqiures smells!......so what's the scent like?


----------



## Locked

the chef said:
			
		

> Greenage my Brotha! Smells man!!! The ol cheffy reqiures smells!......so what's the scent like?



Chef the veg tent is odorless...the flower tent has a nice fuely diesel smell coming off it though....


----------



## Locked

Now we are seeing the youngsters start to take off....they seem to grow every hour...

I also took two snaps of my packed house in the flower tent...I shld hve bought bigger tents...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Damn Hammy...  Your still killin it man...   '

 Nice 11 in a row plaque...  ever get the 12th??


----------



## Locked

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Damn Hammy...  Your still killin it man...   '
> 
> Nice 11 in a row plaque...  ever get the 12th??



Thanks JAAM....yeah I hve gotten a cpl honor scores....I hve shot 298, 299, and a 300 in my bowling career...also shot a 798 series which was 2 pins from an 800 which is also a honor score.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Wow  thats awesome...  I usd to bowl alot but blew my back out and havent tried throwing since...


----------



## Locked

The AK-48's are starting to kick some butt now....I believe I counted 7 nodes already and they are still short and bushy...the LA Con is a bushy mofo as well...fingers crossed on it being female...


----------



## warfish

I knew if I kept looking I would find the LA Conf log, hehe   There all looking very sweet!


----------



## Locked

warfish said:
			
		

> I knew if I kept looking I would find the LA Conf log, hehe   There all looking very sweet!



Thanks warfish....it is one bushy mofo for sure...


----------



## Locked

NOTE: They AK-48's and LA Con got pinched today...3-20-10


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

hey hammi i got me some la confidential its my first time smoking it i hope is good smoke i got 2.5 grams for $25 but is usually like 20 25 a gram


----------



## Locked

So weird.....


----------



## lordhighlama

tell me bout it...


----------



## meetmrfist2

what up Hammy good to see you on here.....


----------



## Locked

meetmrfist2 said:
			
		

> what up Hammy good to see you on here.....


This is home...always will be.


----------



## Rosebud

Good to see you Hammy.


----------



## HemperFi

I know what you mean about the wait. I'm waiting as well. I soaked my Mighty Might seeds over night and then tossed them in dirt. I then went and looked up the seeds and found out it may take two weeeks for them to germinate. So I wait -- I would be happy with three if one was female -- good luck isn't necessary in your case, but it is in mine lol


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> I know what you mean about the wait. I'm waiting as well. I soaked my Mighty Might seeds over night and then tossed them in dirt. I then went and looked up the seeds and found out it may take two weeeks for them to germinate. So I wait -- I would be happy with three if one was female -- good luck isn't necessary in your case, but it is in mine lol




Hey bro don't give up hope....keep it damp and warm and if the beans are viable they shld break through.  I like to soak my beans in a glass for at least 12 hours to soften up. Then I just plant in damp soil.


----------



## HemperFi

Hampster,  I have read through every one of your grows. I have to tell you, it has been truly inspiring. zi just hope one day to be as productive -- and lucky -- and tallented. Keep up the good work my man.

On a side note: None of the Mite beans have sprouted. I guess they aren't going to grow. Oh well, I have more seeds on the way. I'm moving the boat over a slip -- it's 150 a month less and there is NO power meter on that slip. I'm closing off the back of the boat to give the girls some privacy, and I'm ordering better light this week. This is fun. I needed a hobby. Peace


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Hampster,  I have read through every one of your grows. I have to tell you, it has been truly inspiring. zi just hope one day to be as productive -- and lucky -- and tallented. Keep up the good work my man.



Thanks bro...you are kind. I gotta say looking back at them they were basically on the job training so to speak.  Made a lot of mistakes but learned so much from making them so I wldnt change a thing. 



			
				HemperFi said:
			
		

> On a side note: None of the Mite beans have sprouted. I guess they aren't going to grow. Oh well, I have more seeds on the way. I'm moving the boat over a slip -- it's 150 a month less and there is NO power meter on that slip. I'm closing off the back of the boat to give the girls some privacy, and I'm ordering better light this week. This is fun. I needed a hobby. Peace



That sucks...at least you caught a break with a new slip. Sounds like that was a good trade off.         I forget exactly when this *Hobby* became an *Addiction*...


----------



## HemperFi

Well, I have a plant. One of the Mite seeds popped last night. I am soooo stoked


----------



## Locked

HemperFi said:
			
		

> Well, I have a plant. One of the Mite seeds popped last night. I am soooo stoked




Congrats........now the next period of waiting begins.


----------



## HemperFi

yes, and the addiction begins


----------

